# Did anyone receive the "Advisory Panel's" Roamio offer?



## Ziggie

Just curious.. did anyone here receive an offer to purchase a new Roamio at a discounted price because they are members of the "advisory panel" ? 

Thanks for letting me know...


----------



## takeagabu

I didn't, but I wish I did (even though I am on the panel)


----------



## robla64

I got the same offer this morning. I would love to get one but the timing for me financially is not so good. The visa bill from Xmas just came in!
I have a series 2. An HD, and a premire....all lifetime. Maybe I could sell one.


----------



## lessd

Ziggie said:


> Just curious.. did anyone here receive an offer to purchase a new Roamio at a discounted price because they are members of the "advisory panel" ?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know...


I just the Roamio offer in the mail (USPS) $750 for the Roamio plus and Lifetime service, nice color mailer. Did not say anything about the "advisory panel". (the other Roamio models were also offered as a package)

__________________


----------



## NashvilleKat

I got the advisory panel offer. Nice but I don't need more tuners. Now, if they'd let me transfer lifetime from one of my other TiVos it would be a done deal.


----------



## TiVoJimmy

I received this offer too. If I can get them to transfer my MSD from an S2, might pull the trigger on the Roamio Pro & a Mini.


----------



## shrike4242

No email or postal mailing for me, at least not yet.


----------



## Islanti

Got the email. Pulled the trigger on a Roamio Pro with lifetime. Will work nicely with two Premiere XLs (as overpowered minis ).

Giving my lifetime Tivo HD to a friend who's still paying $20 for a 160GB cable co DVR.


----------



## ort

I did and I'm probably going to jump on it.

Most likely a Pro and a Mini, even though the Pro has more storage than I'll ever need, the idea of never having to worry about it is great.


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the replies!

I'm debating on it... I've heard so many horror stories about Comcast and unsuitable cable cards for the Roamio.

Also, if I'm running a Premiere in the bedroom, I really don't need the mini, do I?


----------



## zeke009

I received the offer and jumped on it last night. It was a nice discount on the Roamio Pro + Lifetime on top of the existing customer discount!


----------



## Islanti

Ziggie said:


> Also, if I'm running a Premiere in the bedroom, I really don't need the mini, do I?


Nope.

I considered the Mini too. The biggest limitation is that it only works with 4+ tuner Tivos. Both of my Premieres are 2-tuner, so I'd only ever be able to use it with the Roamio.


----------



## Ziggie

Islanti said:


> Nope.
> 
> I considered the Mini too. The biggest limitation is that it only works with 4+ tuner Tivos. Both of my Premieres are 2-tuner, so I'd only ever be able to use it with the Roamio.


Thank you! 

I had also read that they were somewhat slow to respond (not sure if that is true or not, just what I had read).


----------



## liquix

I got the email, and I have everything loaded in my cart. I want to make sure there are no other discounts I can get before I bite the bullet. Are there no discounts for lifetime service on the Mini?

Roamio Plus $299.99
Lifetime Service $399.99

Mini $24.99
Lifetime Service $149.99

Tax $21.13
Total $896.09


----------



## Ziggie

liquix said:


> I got the email, and I have everything loaded in my cart. I want to make sure there are no other discounts I can get before I bite the bullet. Are there no discounts for lifetime service on the Mini?
> 
> Roamio Plus $299.99
> Lifetime Service $399.99
> 
> Mini $24.99
> Lifetime Service $149.99
> 
> Tax $21.13
> Total $896.09


Sounds good.

I'm still debating. In our situation, I'm not interested in the lifetime service because it really isn't cost effective for us.


----------



## celtic pride

So the mini really is only $24.99? I thought maybe it was a mistake. wow $$399.99 for the pro is awfully tempting! Only thing i hate is having to pay another $399.99 for lifetime! I may sell one of my tivo xl 2s and just get the pro but not the mini. so the pro will work nicely with the tivo premiere xl2 for transfering and streaming programs correct? (I just want to be sure i dont need a mini)


----------



## Ziggie

celtic pride said:


> So the mini really is only $24.99? I thought maybe it was a mistake. wow $$399.99 for the pro is awfully tempting! Only thing i hate is having to pay another $399.99 for lifetime! I may sell one of my tivo xl 2s and just get the pro but not the mini.


Did you get the advisory panel letter? (just curious...)


----------



## Grakthis

Ziggie said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I'm still debating. In our situation, I'm not interested in the lifetime service because it really isn't cost effective for us.


I spent a good 30 minutes with the deal in my cart debating lifetime or not.

I've long been an advocate of not having lifetime anymore, but i ran the numbers on the hardware and ended up at a shorter break-even point on the lifetime than the monthly. I think, because, the mini is so much better to lifetime? Maybe if I had run the numbers as lifetime mini but not lifetime TiVo? I didn't run that scenario. I just ran lifetime on both or monthly on both. Posting the rough numbers, it came out to 550 for the lifetimes, saving 21 a month on subs = 26 months. Or maybe in the past I always ran the numbers as a new owner, and without the 100 MSD on lifetime? I'm honestly not sure.

At 24 months it's a no-brainer, IMO, to lifetime it. At 26-27 months, it's a judgement call and depends on how important that cash is to you (are you financing it? are you getting any points on a credit card? Are you going to be more cash poor later? What's your opportunity cost? etc).

It's also a big deal to have one lifetime TiVo so that you will forever get the MSD no matter what and your MSD price is locked in. I learned that the hard way when my S1 with lifetime burned out and I lost my 6.99 MSD on my S3.


----------



## shrike4242

Would it be a safe guess that the Mini @ $24.99 is only when bundled with a Roamio Plus or Pro? I'd like to get a Mini though I have a Roamio Pro already and will be getting a second Roamio from Amazon once Squaretrade pays out my claim on a Premiere XL that blew out its tuner.


----------



## Grakthis

Of course, i am simplifying things in that math... I had it all worked out with TVM when I was actually deciding. but those calculations only moved it about a month.


----------



## Grakthis

shrike4242 said:


> Would it be a safe guess that the Mini @ $24.99 is only when bundled with a Roamio Plus or Pro? I'd like to get a Mini though I have a Roamio Pro already and will be getting a second Roamio from Amazon once Squaretrade pays out my claim on a Premiere XL that blew out its tuner.


No, the deal says you can use it on a mini alone. You do not have to buy a Roamio to get the mini deal.


----------



## Ziggie

Grakthis said:


> I spent a good 30 minutes with the deal in my cart debating lifetime or not.
> 
> I've long been an advocate of not having lifetime anymore, but i ran the numbers on the hardware and ended up at a shorter break-even point on the lifetime than the monthly. I think, because, the mini is so much better to lifetime? Maybe if I had run the numbers as lifetime mini but not lifetime TiVo? I didn't run that scenario. I just ran lifetime on both or monthly on both. Posting the rough numbers, it came out to 550 for the lifetimes, saving 21 a month on subs = 26 months. Or maybe in the past I always ran the numbers as a new owner, and without the 100 MSD on lifetime? I'm honestly not sure.
> 
> At 24 months it's a no-brainer, IMO, to lifetime it. At 26-27 months, it's a judgement call and depends on how important that cash is to you (are you financing it? are you getting any points on a credit card? Are you going to be more cash poor later? What's your opportunity cost? etc).
> 
> It's also a big deal to have one lifetime TiVo so that you will forever get the MSD no matter what and your MSD price is locked in. I learned that the hard way when my S1 with lifetime burned out and I lost my 6.99 MSD on my S3.


Grakthis, excuse my ignorance.. but what is "MSD" ?


----------



## Ziggie

Grakthis said:


> Of course, i am simplifying things in that math... I had it all worked out with TVM when I was actually deciding. but those calculations only moved it about a month.


TVM? Sorry I'm not up on my acronyms


----------



## davezatz

If anyone will not be using their promo code, I'm in the market for another TiVo Mini... thanks in advance! [email protected]


----------



## Ziggie

davezatz said:


> If anyone will not be using their promo code, I'm in the market for another TiVo Mini... thanks in advance! [email protected]


Code is unique to advisory panel members (or so the letter says).


----------



## PedjaR

Ziggie said:


> Grakthis, excuse my ignorance.. but what is "MSD" ?


Multi-Service Discount, typically $100 off the lifetime subscription price. Applies if you already have a lifetimed unit and want to add another.


----------



## Ziggie

PedjaR said:


> Multi-Service Discount, typically $100 off the lifetime subscription price. Applies if you already have a lifetimed unit and want to add another.


Thanks for the info Pedja...

We have multiple TiVo units, but none have lifetime subs.


----------



## davezatz

Ziggie said:


> Code is unique to advisory panel members (or so the letter says).


If it's anything like their reseller codes, unique one-time codes are indeed generated. But they can be used OR given away.


----------



## anthonymoody

I would very much appreciate it if someone would grant me a code, or, if that doesn't work, buy a mini on my behalf. I'll happily pay a small vig for the favor. My email is anthony moody at yahoo d0t com. No spaces, you know the drill. Thanks!!


----------



## dbenrosen

Anyone try to price match the mini at Best Buy? I have some rewards coming my way and would be interested in that deal with my rewards.

Hopefully I will get that offer soon because I am in the market for a mini.


----------



## Ziggie

davezatz said:


> If it's anything like their reseller codes, unique one-time codes are indeed generated. But they can be used OR given away.


Many people know much more about this stuff than I do.

All I know is when I called this morning, the TiVo rep double ck'd to see that I was indeed on the advisory panel. I'm not saying this will happen to everyone... just my experience when I contacted them at 7 am PST (I'm east coast).


----------



## Ziggie

And just to clarify... (direct quote)
_
Each promo code can only be used once and is good for only one Roamio DVR and/or one TiVo Mini. (You may purchase one DVR and one Mini using this code, but not two DVRs.) _


----------



## Old Hickory

I thought everyone was on the advisory panel.


----------



## Philmatic

I got the email and I bought a TiVo mini for $42 shipped, fantastic deal!


----------



## Ziggie

Philmatic said:


> I got the email and I bought a TiVo mini for $42 shipped, fantastic deal!


They charged you for shipping?


----------



## takeagabu

Well, if everyone who asked above has gotten codes, I'd appreciate one too. I may even throw a couple redbox codes your way.


----------



## davezatz

Ziggie said:


> All I know is when I called this morning, the TiVo rep double ck'd to see that I was indeed on the advisory panel. I'm not saying this will happen to everyone... just my experience when I contacted them at 7 am PST (I'm east coast).


Well the two emails that have been passed to me, with codes, direct you to drop the code into the tivo.com cart. Which is what I did - so far, so good. Assuming my order goes thru, I'll pay the other code and any others that come my way, forward.


----------



## Ziggie

davezatz said:


> Well the two emails that have been passed to me, with codes, direct you to drop the code into the tivo.com cart. Which is what I did - so far, so good. Assuming my order goes thru, I'll pay the other code and any others that come my way, forward.


Sounds good!


----------



## Ziggie

davezatz said:


> Well the two emails that have been passed to me, with codes, direct you to drop the code into the tivo.com cart. Which is what I did - so far, so good. Assuming my order goes thru, I'll pay the other code and any others that come my way, forward.


Dave, are they charging you for shipping?


----------



## davezatz

Ziggie said:


> Dave, are they charging you for shipping?


I ordered a Mini and standard shipping came up free. Expedited I think was $20. I'm in no rush.


----------



## sakaike

davezatz said:


> Well the two emails that have been passed to me, with codes, direct you to drop the code into the tivo.com cart. Which is what I did - so far, so good. Assuming my order goes thru, I'll pay the other code and any others that come my way, forward.


I would love to use your second code, Dave, if you are successful in using the first one. Or a code from any other friendly board member willing to donate to this poor soul...


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Never got the mail or e-mail. Wonder if they all went out at the same time.


----------



## Ziggie

davezatz said:


> I ordered a Mini and standard shipping came up free. Expedited I think was $20. I'm in no rush.


Ah, ok.. thanks 

Enjoy! :up:


----------



## Ziggie

HenryFarpolo said:


> Never got the mail or e-mail. Wonder if they all went out at the same time.


I asked a few of my neighbors who are on the panel and they said they have not (yet?) received the letter.

I did read that some people got theirs last night... whereas I didn't get mine until this morning. Maybe they are rolling them out over a day or so? The offer ends in a few days, so I would think they'd have to do it soon.


----------



## GriffithStrife

I have been on the panel for 3 years no code for me but, if anyone has one and is not using I would happily take it. I would even beg if it helped.


----------



## Ziggie

GriffithStrife said:


> I have been on the panel for 3 years no code for me but, if anyone has one and is not using I would happily take it. I would even beg if it helped.


Just curious, did you respond to every survey over the 3 year period? I mean.. every one?

(just wondering, don't answer if you don't feel comfortable)


----------



## Philmatic

Ziggie said:


> They charged you for shipping?


No, it's a quirk in the CA tax laws, they have to charge you tax on the full price before any discounts or subsidization. Anyone who's purchased a cell phone in CA knows this can put a huge dent in the wallet.


----------



## GriffithStrife

Yep everyone I even opted in to the subs about cars and booze. No need for sensitivity it's just generic questions although I appreciate.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

I got very lucky today by stumbling onto this discussion right after I read the Advisory Panel (AP) email. I was instantly tempted to pull the trigger but decided to check here first

I see many of you discussing Roamio model choices and that puzzles me. I currently have 5 Tivo units with three in service. They are 2 Series 3 with lifetime and one series 2 Toshiba Unit with a DVD player. I keep the Toshiba around just to have access to TW On Demand which is not available with the Cable Cards in the series 3.

My first Tivo is a Sony series 1 that still works some 16 years later. My 2 series 2 and 2 series 3 were bought in pairs and were chosen with advice I received right here. I have always bought the lowest capacity units and then instantly installed my own larger drives to get maximum capacity.

I haven't seen a single mention of that here today. Why pay $400 (with AP offer) when with the same offer, I can buy a Roamio for $150 or a Plus for $200 (to get 6 tuners) and then drop in a larger drive myself?

Has something changed in the land of Tivo thatI am not aware of?


----------



## crxssi

I have been on the panel for years. Nothing.
And then I beta tested a really long/painful one for them and was told after there would be a gift. Nothing.

Color me disappointed (although I certainly could care less about a Roamio special offer. I already spent a fortune to buy a Roamio Pro with lifetime and extended service and then a Slide Pro.)


----------



## kbmb

Shame they don't give beta testers perks like this.

-Kevin


----------



## tlc

Can anyone point me to a list of things about the Roamio that make it better than the Premiere? Our Premieres and Stream are working well for us, but I'm tempted....


----------



## Davelnlr_

tlc said:


> Can anyone point me to a list of things about the Roamio that make it better than the Premiere? Our Premieres and Stream are working well for us, but I'm tempted....


Like you, I am happy with my Premiers. The standard Roamio has 4 tuners like the Premier4, however, it allows you to use it for OTA or cable, where the Premier4 is cable only.

The upper Roamio models offer 6 tuners instead of 4, and larger hard drives (up to 3TB).

The Roamios are supposed to be faster than the Premiers.

That is about it, as far as I know. Since I have no issues with the speed of my Premier4 or Premier2, and have already upgraded both to 2TB drives, I see no real reason to drop another $500-$800 on a Roamio for my viewing.


----------



## OCSMITH

tlc said:


> Can anyone point me to a list of things about the Roamio that make it better than the Premiere? Our Premieres and Stream are working well for us, but I'm tempted....


"You want lifetime. The other plans are for suckers who can't do math." -- Bigg

This is true until they go out like Replay TV, I hope not.

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2014/...exit-hardware/

Hope that was BS!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426176452912889856
Tivo has cable deals with cable operators but.....


----------



## Ziggie

Philmatic said:


> No, it's a quirk in the CA tax laws, they have to charge you tax on the full price before any discounts or subsidization. Anyone who's purchased a cell phone in CA knows this can put a huge dent in the wallet.


Thanks Phil! I see what you mean.



GriffithStrife said:


> Yep everyone I even opted in to the subs about cars and booze. No need for sensitivity it's just generic questions although I appreciate.


Thanks for your reply Griffith. Maybe you'll receive a letter tomorrow (fingers crossed!)



Tivo II Jack said:


> I got very lucky today by stumbling onto this discussion right after I read the Advisory Panel (AP) email. I was instantly tempted to pull the trigger but decided to check here first
> 
> I see many of you discussing Roamio model choices and that puzzles me. I currently have 5 Tivo units with three in service. They are 2 Series 3 with lifetime and one series 2 Toshiba Unit with a DVD player. I keep the Toshiba around just to have access to TW On Demand which is not available with the Cable Cards in the series 3.
> 
> My first Tivo is a Sony series 1 that still works some 16 years later. My 2 series 2 and 2 series 3 were bought in pairs and were chosen with advice I received right here. I have always bought the lowest capacity units and then instantly installed my own larger drives to get maximum capacity.
> 
> I haven't seen a single mention of that here today. Why pay $400 (with AP offer) when with the same offer, I can buy a Roamio for $150 or a Plus for $200 (to get 6 tuners) and then drop in a larger drive myself?
> 
> Has something changed in the land of Tivo thatI am not aware of?


Just speaking for myself, I've never dropped in a larger drive. I don't open the units but just use them as I bought them.



crxssi said:


> I have been on the panel for years. Nothing.
> And then I beta tested a really long/painful one for them and was told after there would be a gift. Nothing.
> 
> Color me disappointed (although I certainly could care less about a Roamio special offer. I already spent a fortune to buy a Roamio Pro with lifetime and extended service and then a Slide Pro.)


Are you happy with your Pro?



OCSMITH said:


> "You want lifetime. The other plans are for suckers who can't do math." -- Bigg


I disagree with this. I don't hold onto the unit long enough for a lifetime plan to be beneficial.


----------



## mattack

tlc said:


> Can anyone point me to a list of things about the Roamio that make it better than the Premiere? Our Premieres and Stream are working well for us, but I'm tempted....


1) more tuners
2) WAY faster, including downloads to computer

I still intend to get rid of my P4 (and keep a lifetime Tivo HD) partially to have the 'upgrade' make more sense.


----------



## dbattaglia001

sakaike said:


> I would love to use your second code, Dave, if you are successful in using the first one. Or a code from any other friendly board member willing to donate to this poor soul...


Count me in at being forever grateful to anyone who has an offer to spare! In meantime, I will cross my fingers that I will get an email for my participation on advisory panel (although I was not 100% perfect in filling out all the surveys).


----------



## mattack

Ziggie said:


> I disagree with this. I don't hold onto the unit long enough for a lifetime plan to be beneficial.


The fact that you don't hold onto the unit long makes lifetime EVEN MORE beneficial, since it GREATLY increases the resale value.


----------



## George Cifranci

I noticed that I was the sent the offer just after I filled out the January TiVo Advisory Survey. That might have something to do with it if haven't received the offer and haven't yet filled out the January survey.


----------



## kbtivo

I received both the email and a flyer from Tivo in the mail.

From the flyer I can get the TiVo Roamio + Lifetime for $574.99.

From the Tivo web site with the promo code from the advisors panel
I can get the same (includes Multi-service discount) for $549.98.


----------



## dbattaglia001

kbtivo said:


> I received both the email and a flyer from Tivo in the mail.
> 
> From the flyer I can get the TiVo Roamio + Lifetime for $574.99.
> 
> From the Tivo web site with the promo code from the advisors panel
> I can get the same (includes Multi-service discount) for $549.98.


I did get the flyer today and it's the same old offer they emailed in November.

The advisory panel info I see others posting, For base model roamio you do no better than what you'd pay at amazon. The advisory panel promo is really beneficial if you get the pro, as it is 400 + service vs best price I can get otherwise is $500. So maybe I will hold out for now until the pro can be obtained by me for 400. Unless of course you want to donate the advisory panel promo code to me!!!


----------



## dbattaglia001

dbenrosen said:


> Anyone try to price match the mini at Best Buy? I have some rewards coming my way and would be interested in that deal with my rewards.
> 
> Hopefully I will get that offer soon because I am in the market for a mini.





George Cifranci said:


> I noticed that I was the sent the offer just after I filled out the January TiVo Advisory Survey. That might have something to do with it if haven't received the offer and haven't yet filled out the January survey.


I can't find January advisory survey in my email...last one I got and filled out was December. D'oh!


----------



## steve614

I remember the email saying there was a limited number. I doubt every Advisor will get one. 

Don't know what I'm going to do yet. If I don't use it, I'll post back here before it expires and any fellow Advisors who haven't received one can fight over it.


----------



## crxssi

Ziggie said:


> Are you happy with your Pro?


Compared to other TiVos, yes. It is what the Premiere SHOULD have been all along. It is amazingly faster and a much better overall experience than any TiVo before it (and I have had them all).

Is it perfect? Hell no. I am not happy at losing OTA capabilities on the Pro. As for software- still no cloud backup for settings. No custom folders. REALLY TIRED of waiting for Android streaming support....


----------



## biosehnsucht

I received the email, will definitely get the mini at the steal of $25, but have been waffling last few hours on getting a Roamio Pro vs Plus vs just making do with my Premiere XL4 (and eventual tuner starvation since we frequently have 4 shows recording at once already...).

Finally decided since the difference in Roamios was just the HDD, to check pricing of that vs the (after discount) pricing of the Roamios ... turns out where normally getting the Plus and upgrading it is the better option, with the coupon code it's cheaper to just buy the Pro than to buy a Plus and a 3TB drive separately.

So now I'm just back to waffling on spending <$50 (mini) vs <$500 (mini + roamio pro)...


----------



## Tivo II Jack

dbattaglia001 said:


> ...although I was not 100% perfect in filling out all the surveys).


Maybe that is the key. I have filled out and returned every single survey I received. I also make it crystal clear that I think most surveys they send are total BS designed to help them improve their marketing and rarely are they used to get suggestions about improving Tivo. I also always tell them that I am entering the drawing only because I want them to know who did the survey.

If regular participation is the key, how you respond does not seem to change that.

Tivo used to show an interest in improving but not any more. Maybe 10 years ago, long before there was an Advisory Panel they used to put out general surveys that were always aimed at improving Tivo. At one time, when you deleted a recording, it was just gone forever, there was no Recently Deleted option. The addition of that was GREAT and a direct result of a question in a general survey.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Ziggie said:


> Just speaking for myself, I've never dropped in a larger drive. I don't open the units but just use them as I bought them.


I saw only one person here say they installed their own larger drive and find that surprising. Just 3 or 4 years ago when I bought my last two Series 3, we were ALL buying the units with lowest capacity and putting our own drives in to increase capacity.


----------



## realfun4u

Islanti said:


> Nope.
> 
> I considered the Mini too. The biggest limitation is that it only works with 4+ tuner Tivos. Both of my Premieres are 2-tuner, so I'd only ever be able to use it with the Roamio.


I was told that it will work with a Premier 2 Tuner but you loose one of the tuners


----------



## BlackBetty

Anyone have an extra advisory panel code they don't plan on using? I'd love to order a mini and a roamio pro both with lifetime. Please pm me if you don't mind. I'll modify this post once I recieve one to let the community know all set. If by chance I get an extra code I'll be sure to get them into those hands that will use them. Thanks!!!


----------



## realfun4u

steve614 said:


> I remember the email saying there was a limited number. I doubt every Advisor will get one.


I ordered mine on the 21st and its being delivered on the 25th!

i went for the pro version and a mini both with lifetime

saved almost $400!!!

now ive just got to figure out whats the biggest hdd i can install in that baby!


----------



## christoman

Been on the panel for years, but no email. If anyone has an extra code, I would be very grateful for it. Thank you.


----------



## True Colors

If anyone has a code that you are not planning to use then it would be greatly appreciated if you send it to me.

If anyone sends me a code then I will delete or edit this post.

Thanks,

TC


----------



## crxssi

what is interesting, is that NOBODY has posted all the exact details of the "deal" yet.


----------



## TiVoJimmy

I called TiVo to find out if can take advantage of this promo and transfer my grandfathered MSD of $6.95/month from an S2. They will allow it and the Pro for $399.


----------



## steve614

crxssi said:


> what is interesting, is that NOBODY has posted all the exact details of the "deal" yet.


I think most have schussed out the main details, but just in case, here's the e-mail....


----------



## PCurry57

Ziggie said:


> Just curious.. did anyone here receive an offer to purchase a new Roamio at a discounted price because they are members of the "advisory panel" ?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know...


I did though no money in the time frame. It wasn't really that great a deal anyhow basically it was an offer for $50 off the Roamio and full rate on lifetime. Since I have two Premieres one with lifetime already the offer wasn't very intriguing


----------



## Ziggie

mattack said:


> The fact that you don't hold onto the unit long makes lifetime EVEN MORE beneficial, since it GREATLY increases the resale value.


I don't resell my units. They are either donated or given to family members. Honestly, it just doesn't work for us.


----------



## Aero 1

Philmatic said:


> I got the email and I bought a TiVo mini for $42 shipped, fantastic deal!


with service as well? or just the hardware? i cant seem to purchase it without service.

i would like to just get the hardware without service with the code.


----------



## Ziggie

dbattaglia001 said:


> I did get the flyer today and it's the same old offer they emailed in November.


Yes, it is. It's the same offer that was emailed in November, and then again weeks later. We received the colorful bi-fold flyer right after New Year's. It's a good deal, just not as good as the AP offer.



crxssi said:


> Compared to other TiVos, yes. It is what the Premiere SHOULD have been all along. It is amazingly faster and a much better overall experience than any TiVo before it (and I have had them all).
> 
> Is it perfect? Hell no. I am not happy at losing OTA capabilities on the Pro. As for software- still no cloud backup for settings. No custom folders. REALLY TIRED of waiting for Android streaming support....


Thanks crxssi :up: "Fast" is always a great perk  I wish they'd incorporate cloud back-up... even if we had to pay for it (a minimal charge).



Tivo II Jack said:


> I saw only one person here say they installed their own larger drive and find that surprising. Just 3 or 4 years ago when I bought my last two Series 3, we were ALL buying the units with lowest capacity and putting our own drives in to increase capacity.


Yep! This forum used to be all about replacing hard drives! There was lots of tech support from members and ideas on what was best.



TiVoJimmy said:


> I called TiVo to find out if can take advantage of this promo and transfer my grandfathered MSD of $6.95/month from an S2. They will allow it and the Pro for $399.


*This* is why we don't do lifetime  We keep transfering our grandfathered MSD as well. We don't hold onto our units for more than 2 years (on the average), so it works well for us.


----------



## Ziggie

PCurry57 said:


> I did though no money in the time frame. It wasn't really that great a deal anyhow basically it was an offer for $50 off the Roamio and full rate on lifetime. Since I have two Premieres one with lifetime already the offer wasn't very intriguing


I think the PRO offer is quite good but I can see why it may not be right for you.


----------



## Grakthis

Tivo II Jack said:


> I got very lucky today by stumbling onto this discussion right after I read the Advisory Panel (AP) email. I was instantly tempted to pull the trigger but decided to check here first
> 
> I see many of you discussing Roamio model choices and that puzzles me. I currently have 5 Tivo units with three in service. They are 2 Series 3 with lifetime and one series 2 Toshiba Unit with a DVD player. I keep the Toshiba around just to have access to TW On Demand which is not available with the Cable Cards in the series 3.
> 
> My first Tivo is a Sony series 1 that still works some 16 years later. My 2 series 2 and 2 series 3 were bought in pairs and were chosen with advice I received right here. I have always bought the lowest capacity units and then instantly installed my own larger drives to get maximum capacity.
> 
> I haven't seen a single mention of that here today. Why pay $400 (with AP offer) when with the same offer, I can buy a Roamio for $150 or a Plus for $200 (to get 6 tuners) and then drop in a larger drive myself?
> 
> Has something changed in the land of Tivo thatI am not aware of?


My understanding is they actually made it EASIER to upgrade the drive by having the OS on solid state outside of the HD.

The reason you buy the Plus over the basic is because the Plus has the streaming built in and the basic doesn't (in addition to what you said about the 6 tuners). I can't see a reason to buy the Pro over the Plus except "I don't know/don't want the hassle of upgrading the HD."


----------



## Grakthis

Ziggie said:


> I disagree with this. I don't hold onto the unit long enough for a lifetime plan to be beneficial.


So, the breakeven, as I posted, is around 26-27 months (assuming you have a MSD for the lifetime but would be replacing your lone unit otherwise so would pay full price).

I think 2 years is a no-brainer for a TiVo. The shortest I've used a single model was 2 years, and that's the premiere I am replacing this week. Other than that premiere, I used my S2 for 6 years and my S3 for 8 years and the S3 is still fully functional (as is the premiere).

But I agree, that 26-27 months is iffier. It's like, that's the line. 2 years. Get it under 2-years and EVERYONE buys lifetime. At 2 years? It's going to go either way. Just over 2-years? well, now I have to REALLY be a TiVo fan to justify that.

The premiere, felt to me, like an "incremental upgrade" over the S3. It didn't feel substantial enough for a lifetime, so i didn't. and I am glad I didn't. Because I am scrapping it exactly 2 years later. But the Roamio feels like a MAJOR step. Something that is future proof enough to ride out technology changes for a good 4-5 years. So I lifetimed it.


----------



## Grakthis

George Cifranci said:


> I noticed that I was the sent the offer just after I filled out the January TiVo Advisory Survey. That might have something to do with it if haven't received the offer and haven't yet filled out the January survey.


I got the offer before I filled out the January survey.

if i were guessing, maybe the offer went out to people who have been a on the panel for X amount of time? Or who have filled out Y surveys?

Or maybe it went out only to people who have HD or older boxes still active?

Or maybe it went out to only people who are advisers AND longtime subscribers (I've had a TiVo since 2002)? Or maybe it went out only to people who are paying monthly right now?

Or maybe it's just going out in waves so they don't overload their inventory? I mean, this is clearly prompting a huge amount of purchases.


----------



## Grakthis

Tivo II Jack said:


> Maybe that is the key. I have filled out and returned every single survey I received. I also make it crystal clear that I think most surveys they send are total BS designed to help them improve their marketing and rarely are they used to get suggestions about improving Tivo. I also always tell them that I am entering the drawing only because I want them to know who did the survey.
> 
> If regular participation is the key, how you respond does not seem to change that.
> 
> Tivo used to show an interest in improving but not any more. Maybe 10 years ago, long before there was an Advisory Panel they used to put out general surveys that were always aimed at improving Tivo. At one time, when you deleted a recording, it was just gone forever, there was no Recently Deleted option. The addition of that was GREAT and a direct result of a question in a general survey.


You're saying, the Roamio is no improvement over the Premiere? Is that your assertion? Or are you just angry and you want to rant?


----------



## Grakthis

PCurry57 said:


> I did though no money in the time frame. It wasn't really that great a deal anyhow basically it was an offer for $50 off the Roamio and full rate on lifetime. Since I have two Premieres one with lifetime already the offer wasn't very intriguing


You're talking about a different deal.


----------



## Grakthis

Ziggie said:


> *This* is why we don't do lifetime  We keep transfering our grandfathered MSD as well. We don't hold onto our units for more than 2 years (on the average), so it works well for us.


Yeah, I'm really frustrated that I lost mine. I had an S2 with lifetime and an S3 that was paying the cheap MSD. And the S2 died... and I didn't fix it. And after being dead for like 6 months, they declared it dead and up'd my S3 to full price. I was super-sad. At the time though, I didn't have any other option that made sense unless I could fix the S2 and the S2 was unusable anyways because my cable company was phasing out digital channels.


----------



## jwbelcher

Grakthis said:


> Or maybe it's just going out in waves so they don't overload their inventory? I mean, this is clearly prompting a huge amount of purchases.


It'll be a nice increase in subs before their end of fiscal quarter. This promo ending Jan 31 doesn't seem to be a coincidence.


----------



## tuxcv

I got the offer and ordered the pro early yesterday (9 pst). But it has not shipped yet. TIVO web site states the if orders are placed before 11 am they ship the same day.


----------



## Grakthis

tuxcv said:


> I got the offer and ordered the pro early yesterday (9 pst). But it has not shipped yet. TIVO web site states the if orders are placed before 11 am they ship the same day.


I ordered around 9AM ish EST and it shipped already. Will be delivered on Mon.

That should give you an idea of how high the demand was, if they couldn't get everything shipped the same day.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I am an Advisor but didn't get the offer. If anyone's passing on their promo code offer, I would love to get a Mini. Thanks a lot.


----------



## LoREvanescence

I got the email.

It's tempting, but I just can't do it at this time. I had to buy a new iMac Shortly after Christmas to replace my HP Laptop, and I'm done with any major purchases for a few months.


I'm hoping they bring this deal back in like 6 months.


----------



## Joe01880

I got the offer a few days ago. I'm gonna give them a call and try to transfer lifetime from my HD to the Pro.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlcarr

I'm a bit confused.

Other than the opportunity to get a discounted mini (which I am not interested in), how is this better than the deal then the promo that's been around since November and was reiterated in the flyer a lot of people got?

For a Roamio Pro, that flyer said $900 for Roamio Pro + Lifetime (regular price $1100) which assumes full-price Lifetime.

This deal is $200 off a Roamio Pro, which means the hardware is $400 instead of $600. But then full-price lifetime is $500 which takes you to the same $900.

I'm eligible for MSD, but that would reduce lifetime to $400 in both cases, giving a final cost of $800 in both cases.

So what's the big deal about this deal? It doesn't seem any different from the ongoing promo for everyone (again, unless you're interested in a discounted Mini).

What am I missing?


----------



## emax

Same here, sadly i am active member of the advisory panel but i did not get it.
I would be so interested in buying a TIVO mini, if anybody wants to share to code it would be greatly appreciated?

thank you!


----------



## jwbelcher

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I am an Advisor but didn't get the offer. If anyone's passing on their promo code offer, I would love to get a Mini. Thanks a lot.


Maybe try calling to see if your eligible for the deal. I wasn't emailed the earlier $100 off deal, but was able to call in and get it. Let us know


----------



## dbenrosen

I would also be interested in the offer. I fill out all the Advisory surveys, though not always the first day. If someone has one I would greatly appreciate a PM with the code for a mini to go with my Roamio plus I bought about a week ago. Thanks!


----------



## jwbelcher

rlcarr said:


> I'm a bit confused.
> 
> Other than the opportunity to get a discounted mini (which I am not interested in), how is this better than the deal then the promo that's been around since November and was reiterated in the flyer a lot of people got?
> 
> For a Roamio Pro, that flyer said $900 for Roamio Pro + Lifetime (regular price $1100) which assumes full-price Lifetime.
> 
> This deal is $200 off a Roamio Pro, which means the hardware is $400 instead of $600. But then full-price lifetime is $500 which takes you to the same $900.
> 
> I'm eligible for MSD, but that would reduce lifetime to $400 in both cases, giving a final cost of $800 in both cases.
> 
> So what's the big deal about this deal? It doesn't seem any different from the ongoing promo for everyone (again, unless you're interested in a discounted Mini).
> 
> What am I missing?


I believe your mistaken about full-price lifetime on this deal. Folks are reporting getting MSD.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9980235#post9980235


----------



## dbattaglia001

rlcarr said:


> I'm a bit confused.
> 
> Other than the opportunity to get a discounted mini (which I am not interested in), how is this better than the deal then the promo that's been around since November and was reiterated in the flyer a lot of people got?
> 
> For a Roamio Pro, that flyer said $900 for Roamio Pro + Lifetime (regular price $1100) which assumes full-price Lifetime.
> 
> This deal is $200 off a Roamio Pro, which means the hardware is $400 instead of $600. But then full-price lifetime is $500 which takes you to the same $900.
> 
> I'm eligible for MSD, but that would reduce lifetime to $400 in both cases, giving a final cost of $800 in both cases.
> 
> So what's the big deal about this deal? It doesn't seem any different from the ongoing promo for everyone (again, unless you're interested in a discounted Mini).
> 
> What am I missing?


The lifetime under MSD or whatever they call multiservice discount has seeminly always been for $100 off. So the emails from november wasn't really a $200 off offer on the Pro, it was only $100 off promo. And presumably if you are a Advisory panel participant you already have a TiVo and thus would qualify for MSD. 400 + 400 = 800.


----------



## rlcarr

dbattaglia001 said:


> The lifetime under MSD or whatever they call multiservice discount has seeminly always been for $100 off. So the emails from november wasn't really a $200 off offer on the Pro, it was only $100 off promo. And presumably if you are a Advisory panel participant you already have a TiVo and thus would qualify for MSD. 400 + 400 = 800.


I do qualify for MSD, so the advisor deal for me would indeed be $800.

But since I qualify for MSD isn't the other deal (the November one that's still going/has been renewed) also $800? Or is that deal Pro+Lifetime for $900 regardless of your MSD eligibility?


----------



## KevinG

Count me in as a member of the panel who hasn't gotten the email. I'm happy to have one PM'd to me by someone who doesn't plan on taking advantage of theirs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ziggie

Grakthis said:


> Yeah, I'm really frustrated that I lost mine. I had an S2 with lifetime and an S3 that was paying the cheap MSD. And the S2 died... and I didn't fix it. And after being dead for like 6 months, they declared it dead and up'd my S3 to full price. I was super-sad. At the time though, I didn't have any other option that made sense unless I could fix the S2 and the S2 was unusable anyways because my cable company was phasing out digital channels.


I can see why you'd be frustrated 



LoREvanescence said:


> I got the email.
> 
> It's tempting, but I just can't do it at this time. I had to buy a new iMac Shortly after Christmas to replace my HP Laptop, and I'm done with any major purchases for a few months.
> 
> I'm hoping they bring this deal back in like 6 months.


I was a HP Laptop lonnnng time customer until last month. I had a new HP built to my specs and when it arrived, I was very disappointed. It was awful. So after a few days, I returned it for a full refund. I went with ASUS two weeks ago and am very satisfied.

I agree that the timing of the email is harsh (lol!) Right after the holidays? But it will work out for some.



Joe01880 said:


> I got the offer a few days ago. I'm gonna give them a call and try to transfer lifetime from my HD to the Pro.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Let us know how that goes... would be interested to hear.


----------



## Ziggie

rlcarr said:


> I do qualify for MSD, so the advisor deal for me would indeed be $800.
> 
> But since I qualify for MSD isn't the other deal (the November one that's still going/has been renewed) also $800? Or is that deal Pro+Lifetime for $900 regardless of your MSD eligibility?


The November deal was a PRO for $499.99

The AP deal is a PRO for $399.99

The email itself says _"If you've been thinking about upgrading to TiVo Roamio, you won't find a better deal right now."_ Therefore, I would guess the AP offer is the best deal out there... _right now._


----------



## acroswel

l would also be interested in a code if anyone isn't using one ([email protected])


----------



## Ziggie

Just gone done ordering ~ all set, ready to go! :up:

Went with the PRO and a mini. Should be shipped out sometime today.

Is anyone else who got the letter still undecided?


----------



## nooneuknow

crxssi said:


> Compared to other TiVos, yes. It is what the Premiere SHOULD have been all along. It is amazingly faster and a much better overall experience than any TiVo before it (and I have had them all).
> 
> Is it perfect? Hell no. I am not happy at losing OTA capabilities on the Pro. As for software- still no cloud backup for settings. No custom folders. REALLY TIRED of waiting for Android streaming support....


:up: :up: :up: +1, etc.

Great product, I love mine (3 base models). But, they truly are what the Premieres should have been all-along, IMNSHO.

IMNSHO, it's not some miraculous, innovative, wonder-product. It's just what Premiere owners have always wished/yearned for (YMMV, on thinking like this in public, since the fanboys will defend TiVo, no matter what).

I love my base Roamios. That still doesn't make everything right, or excuse TiVo for the abomination called the Premiere, in my book. That's my opinion, and how I feel. I have every right to feel this way, and express that I do.

I have a feeling as the Roamio line matures, they will become something the Premieres never were off-label promoted as, on-label promoted as, and could never have the processing power to be. When that day comes, I will not hesitate to alter how I feel on the matter.


----------



## ort

TiVoJimmy said:


> I called TiVo to find out if can take advantage of this promo and transfer my grandfathered MSD of $6.95/month from an S2. They will allow it and the Pro for $399.


Do you think this will be an easy thing for anyone to pull off or did you just win CSR roulette?

This would be great for me, since this is replacing a $6.95 per month S3.


----------



## elkyss

I have been on the Advisory panel as long as I can remember, and no email for me either. 

Since I have already bought a Plus and Mini (lifetime on both) in the last month, maybe TiVo figured the new discount would only piss me off.

They would be right.


----------



## NashvilleKat

Ziggie said:


> Is anyone else who got the letter still undecided?


I don't know that I'd say I'm undecided. I don't plan to jump on the deal but who knows what might change in the next week. I'll keep the promo code in case one of our TiVos dies or should my wife decide she can't live with a 2 turner Premiere.


----------



## aaronwt

ort said:


> Do you think this will be an easy thing for anyone to pull off or did you just win CSR roulette?
> 
> This would be great for me, since this is replacing a $6.95 per month S3.


I did the same thing with my $6.95 rate I had on my Premiere. They transferred it to a Roamio Basic. I think someone mentioned previously that the box needs to have had the service for at least three years for them to transfer it. Mine was on a launch Premiere so I had that over 3.5 years when I did the transfer in November.

And I'm another person who did not get this advisory Panel offer.


----------



## Philmatic

Aero 1 said:


> with service as well? or just the hardware? i cant seem to purchase it without service.
> 
> i would like to just get the hardware without service with the code.


Sorry, the $43 I paid includes one month of service at $5.99. I plan on getting lifetime next month or maybe in March.

You cannot by any TiVo device without some kind of service attached when you buy directly from TiVo.


----------



## tbielowicz

I have been on the panel for 4+ years and always participate. No coupon code for me. But it is probably since I have a Roamio and Mini's already.

Still it would have been nice to be included...are you listening Tivo???


----------



## shrike4242

elkyss said:


> I have been on the Advisory panel as long as I can remember, and no email for me either.
> 
> Since I have already bought a Plus and Mini (lifetime on both) in the last month, maybe TiVo figured the new discount would only piss me off.
> 
> They would be right.


I ended up buying a Pro on the "transfer your service and save $100 off a Pro" last month, though that Pro ended up being defective and I picked up its replacement from Amazon when they had their pricing drop almost two weeks ago and got it for $431.

That might be why I didn't get the Advisory upgrade offer, since I bought a Pro last month.

I still hope I get one so I can pick up a Mini for $25 + tax (+ shipping), though if not, maybe I can rely on the kindness of fellow Tivocommunity users to provide one for me.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

I have no expectation of anything as a result of participation on the panel and certainly do not begrudge those who received this offer.

Like a number of other posters, I have been an active participant for several years and did not receive the offer. I would be satisfied if the e-mail had said it was a random selection.

If it wasn't random selection, I find myself asking what criteria was used for the offer. Not a big deal in the scheme of things, just a nagging question.


----------



## ort

Yeah, I think I lost the CSR Roulette.

At first she was acting like it was no problem to give me the $6.95 rate on a Pro with the offer, and then she asked it I would hold for a second and then she came back and said that the email offer was only for people activating full service and that it would not work. She said she could offer me a Pro for $477 and a Mini for $49 and transfer my $6.95 rate to that. I waffled a bit and she would not budge. I then asked if I could buy just the Pro for $477 and use the coupon code for the mini to get it at $25 and she said I could not and started talking in circles so I gave up on the call and said I would have to think about it.

This is one of the most frustrating parts of being a TiVo user. This stuff gets way too complicated. Especially with the plans... there should be one easy (and lower) price. Always having to haggle and try different CSRs is unbelievably annoying.

I know that TiVo isn't a profitable company, and they need to squeeze money from anywhere they can, but I've always considered the monthly plans to be a bit of a joke. What the hell are we really paying for anyway? Guide data. That's the only real tangible monthly service they are providing. Why should I have to pay for guide data on each of my boxes separately? Why should I have to pay them $400 bucks for a new box to have acess to the guide data I've already paid for? Why on earth am I paying a monthly fee for the Mini when it doesn't even need guide data? It just doesn't make sense.

I don't want to derail the thread, I'm just grumbling.


----------



## Ziggie

elkyss said:


> I have been on the Advisory panel as long as I can remember, and no email for me either.
> 
> Since I have already bought a Plus and Mini (lifetime on both) in the last month, maybe TiVo figured the new discount would only piss me off.
> 
> They would be right.


I was tempted to buy a PRO when I got the offer last month as well. Then, as I sat thinking about it, I decided against it. Fortunately, the AP email came and convinced me.



NashvilleKat said:


> I don't know that I'd say I'm undecided. I don't plan to jump on the deal but who knows what might change in the next week. I'll keep the promo code in case one of our TiVos dies or should my wife decide she can't live with a 2 turner Premiere.


Just write yourself a reminder note that the deal expires in 8 days. Not a lot of wiggle room.



ort said:


> Do you think this will be an easy thing for anyone to pull off or did you just win CSR roulette?
> 
> This would be great for me, since this is replacing a $6.95 per month S3.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Yeah, I think I lost the CSR Roulette.
> 
> At first she was acting like it was no problem to give me the $6.95 rate on a Pro with the offer, and then she asked it I would hold for a second and then she came back and said that the email offer was only for people activating full service and that it would not work. She said she could offer me a Pro for $477 and a Mini for $49 and transfer my $6.95 rate to that. I waffled a bit and she would not budge. I then asked if I could buy just the Pro for $477 and use the coupon code for the mini to get it at $25 and she said I could not and started talking in circles so I gave up on the call and said I would have to think about it.
> 
> This is one of the most frustrating parts of being a TiVo user. This stuff gets way too complicated. Especially with the plans... there should be one easy (and lower) price. Always having to haggle and try different CSRs is unbelievably annoying.
> 
> I know that TiVo isn't a profitable company, and they need to squeeze money from anywhere they can, but I've always considered the monthly plans to be a bit of a joke. What the hell are we really paying for anyway? Guide data. That's the only real tangible monthly service they are providing. Why should I have to pay for guide data on each of my boxes separately? Why should I have to pay them $400 bucks for a new box to have acess to the guide data I've already paid for? Why on earth am I paying a monthly fee for the Mini when it doesn't even need guide data? It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> I don't want to derail the thread, I'm just grumbling.


They transferred my low MSD rate to the new PRO. It *did* take some effort, but TiVo came through in the end. The AP offer is being sold as a "bundle" with an agreement to a new sub service.


----------



## ort

I'm going to try again later. I'll try being pushier.

What tactic worked for you?

I think they're on the verge of a price drop for all of these things anyway. You can usually tell when a company is close to one because you'll start seeing all these great sales pop up... and then a month later those sale prices turn into the regular prices.


----------



## Ziggie

ort said:


> I'm going to try again later. I'll try being pushier.
> 
> What tactic worked for you?
> 
> I think they're on the verge of a price drop for all of these things anyway. You can usually tell when a company is close to one because you'll start seeing all these great sales pop up... and then a month later those sale prices turn into the regular prices.


I had a female rep and we hit it off from the first word  The other thing I did was call very early... before anyone had time to get crabby lol :up:


----------



## sakura panda

HenryFarpolo said:


> I have no expectation of anything as a result of participation on the panel and certainly do not begrudge those who received this offer.
> 
> Like a number of other posters, I have been an active participant for several years and did not receive the offer. I would be satisfied if the e-mail had said it was a random selection.
> 
> If it wasn't random selection, I find myself asking what criteria was used for the offer. Not a big deal in the scheme of things, just a nagging question.


From what everyone is posting, I'm guessing they are trying to get people who do not have the current hardware to upgrade. I'm on the advisory panel and I got the offer. My current active TiVos are two S2 receivers (one lifetime, one monthly, IR'd with a DirecTV receiver) and one dual tuner Premier (HD antenna).

I hadn't considered it before, but I guess I won't be a good candidate for the advisory panel once the Premiere is phased out. I don't recall any questions that I couldn't answer, since I actively use the service, but at some point, I expect my lack of newer hardware is going to get me kicked off of the advisory panel.  (I'm holding out for satellite support, although I don't actually expect it to happen.)


----------



## joestan

I took advantage of this offer and ordered the pro with lifetime. This is the first TIVO that I have ordered from TIVO it self the others where from BB. When my pro arrives will it be activated and on my account?


----------



## Ziggie

sakura panda said:


> From what everyone is posting, I'm guessing they are trying to get people who do not have the current hardware to upgrade. I'm on the advisory panel and I got the offer. My current active TiVos are two S2 receivers (one lifetime, one monthly, IR'd with a DirecTV receiver) and one dual tuner Premier (HD antenna).
> 
> I hadn't considered it before, but I guess I won't be a good candidate for the advisory panel once the Premiere is phased out. I don't recall any questions that I couldn't answer, since I actively use the service, but at some point, I expect my lack of newer hardware is going to get me kicked off of the advisory panel.  (I'm holding out for satellite support, although I don't actually expect it to happen.)


Why would you feel your equipment would get you removed? The beta/hardware panel (different from the AP), uses customers with all types of equipment. When I was first selected for that, I was running the oldest equipment Tivo had at the time. We helped them develop "Kid Zone".


----------



## tatergator1

joestan said:


> I took advantage of this offer and ordered the pro with lifetime. This is the first TIVO that I have ordered from TIVO it self the others where from BB. When my pro arrives will it be activated and on my account?


Yes. One of the benefits from ordering from Tivo. By the time you receive the shipment, everything will be updated on Tivo's servers so all you need to do is connect to the network, download any software update and the guide info, and everything should work right away.


----------



## sakura panda

Ziggie said:


> Why would you feel your equipment would get you removed? The beta/hardware panel (different from the AP), uses customers with all types of equipment. When I was first selected for that, I was running the oldest equipment Tivo had at the time. We helped them develop "Kid Zone".


Because as new features are added, if my hardware doesn't have those features, my opinion may be irrelevant. It was just a guess, since at the moment I can't recall any questions that I haven't been able to answer based on my current habits. I'd like to stay on the panel, so it would be a good thing to me if hardware didn't matter.

In that case, maybe they are trying to boost sales with devoted followers who haven't added anything new to their account in a while.


----------



## Ziggie

sakura panda said:


> Because as new features are added, if my hardware doesn't have those features, my opinion may be irrelevant. It was just a guess, since at the moment I can't recall any questions that I haven't been able to answer based on my current habits. I'd like to stay on the panel, so it would be a good thing to me if hardware didn't matter.
> 
> In that case, maybe they are trying to boost sales with devoted followers who haven't added anything new to their account in a while.


It could be any number of reasons... and all we can do is speculate because we'll never know lol 

On a related note, it reminds me of the pin numbers that Disney issues. Certain "chosen" people receive emails with unbelievable offers that would make your head spin. Me? My family? We *never* get pins!!  However, we visit WDW about eleventy billion times a year (a conservative estimate lol!) so we think that's why we're never chosen. Why should Disney send us a discounted package when we show up on their doorstep every other month? They *already* have us hooked.


----------



## BlackBetty

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone have an extra advisory panel code they don't plan on using? I'd love to order a mini and a roamio pro both with lifetime. Please pm me if you don't mind. I'll modify this post once I recieve one to let the community know all set. If by chance I get an extra code I'll be sure to get them into those hands that will use them. Thanks!!!


No love for Betty?


----------



## mjcxp

I bought a code for $25 on ebay and ordered 2 tivo minis with lifetime. I guess there is no limit on how many tivo minis you can order for $24.99.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Grakthis said:


> You're saying, the Roamio is no improvement over the Premiere? Is that your assertion? Or are you just angry and you want to rant?


You quoted my actual note with your response above, but I find that puzzling since I never even used the word ROAMIO in my note and made no comparison of ANYTHING ANYWHERE.

The bottom line of my note was that the AP offer may have gone out to only panel members who actually answered the surveys and that does not change even if your responses were highly critical of Tivo practices.

There was no rant and, I guess just like beauty, anger is in the eye of the beholder.

BTW folks, I received another offer in email today for a free course in reading comprehension. I won't be using it, but if anyone else wants the promo code, let me know.


----------



## celtic pride

Any one know if tivo will let you pay for the tivo with 1 credit card ,and then a different credit card for the lifetime service? Also how much does an extended warranty cost? and how many years?


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Grakthis said:


> My understanding is they actually made it EASIER to upgrade the drive by having the OS on solid state outside of the HD.


The only way they could make it easier to upgrade the drive would be to send someone to your house to do it for you.

If you have ever installed a new drive into a computer, you can do the same with a Tivo.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

sakura panda said:


> From what everyone is posting, I'm guessing they are trying to get people who do not have the current hardware to upgrade. I'm on the advisory panel and I got the offer. My current active TiVos are two S2 receivers (one lifetime, one monthly, IR'd with a DirecTV receiver) and one dual tuner Premier (HD antenna).


All they had to do was word the e-mail properly and not let loyal TAP participants wondering what they did wrong to not be selected for the offer.

Poor PR with your loyal base TIVO!!


----------



## Ziggie

mjcxp said:


> I bought a code for $25 on ebay and ordered 2 tivo minis with lifetime. I guess there is no limit on how many tivo minis you can order for $24.99.


From the letter:

_Each promo code can only be *used once *and is good for only *one Roamio DVR and/or one TiVo Mini. * (You may purchase one DVR and one Mini using this code, but not two DVRs.)_


----------



## Ziggie

celtic pride said:


> Any one know if tivo will let you pay for the tivo with 1 credit card ,and then a different credit card for the lifetime service? Also how much does an extended warranty cost? and how many years?


2 years = $29.99
3 years = $39.99


----------



## Ziggie

Ordered this morning and received my shipping notice with tracking # about an hour ago. 4 to 6 days via ground :up:


----------



## mjcxp

Ziggie said:


> From the letter:
> 
> _Each promo code can only be *used once *and is good for only *one Roamio DVR and/or one TiVo Mini. * (You may purchase one DVR and one Mini using this code, but not two DVRs.)_


Hmm... My order placed yesterday just shipped for 2 Tivo Minis with lifetime. Total cost was $353.


----------



## Ziggie

mjcxp said:


> Hmm... My order placed yesterday just shipped for 2 Tivo Minis with lifetime. Total cost was $353.


Enjoy!


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Ziggie said:


> Yep! This forum used to be all about replacing hard drives! There was lots of tech support from members and ideas on what was best.


Exactly, the tech support here was always excellent, so excellent that it quickly transformed me from a 'newbie' almost into the 'go to guy'. The hardware upgrades were always easy, the support came in when you had to install the Tivo software. You had to buy and install programs like Instant Cake to transfer the software from the original drive to the upgraded drive and there were different versions of Instant Cake for different Tivo models

Now replacing a drive and the software has gotten so easy, anyone can do it. That is why I am surprised nobody is even talking about it.

OK, I stopped writing and did the math. Using the Advisory Panel offer, I added the Pro to my cart with lifetime and then did the same with the Plus. The Pro will cost me $979.85 and the Plus $870.87. That is a savings of $108.88 and buying a new 3TB drive will cost about $130.

I then logged out and checked the prices again with no offers. The Pro was $1099.98 and the Plus was $899.98, a difference of $200, but this would be for a first time buyer who could upgrade the Plus and save about $70. Of course all of us here are already owners and have access to various offers, so the once lucrative practice of self upgrading seems to be history.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

realfun4u said:


> now ive just got to figure out whats the biggest hdd i can install in that baby!


It comes with a 3TB drive and I am pretty sure that is the largest it takes.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

celtic pride said:


> Also how much does an extended warranty cost? and how many years?


I have 5 Tivos, a Sony S1, two S2 and two S3. The S1 is 16 years old but has been inactive for at least 10 years. The two S3's are now in use and are about 4 years old. The two S2's are about 10 years old, one active and one not. Both still work and I installed larger drives in all four S2's and 3's. They all still work. The only problem I ever had was a drive went bad on an S2. I just replaced that drive.

Extended warranty...we don't need no stinkin extended warranties.


----------



## celtic pride

I guess i'm paranoid,i worry to much that if i spend close to a $1000.00 it might go bad and i'll be out the money.a month ago my onkyo av receiver went bad 2 months after the regular warranty had expired!,Luckily for me i had purchased an extended warranty or i would be out $700.00!,and this was the second onkyo that went bad on me, the first one i bought in 2009 also went bad but i had the extended warranty on that one also and they refunded my money when they couldnt get parts fot it! So you can see why i'm paraniod about buying electronics without an extended warranty.


----------



## weldon

I got this offer by email, and the timing couldn't be better. I've got a premiere now (3 years on monthly), and I think I'll transfer service to the Roamio Pro and then lifetime the premiere for $99 and lifetime the Roamio for $399. Should be perfect.

I'm tempted by the TiVo mini offer, but I think I'll just keep the Premiere instead. It can do everything the mini can do, right?


----------



## Tivo II Jack

celtic pride said:


> a month ago my onkyo av receiver went bad 2 months after the regular warranty had expired!,Luckily for me i had purchased an extended warranty or i would be out $700.00!,and this was the second onkyo that went bad on me, the first one i bought in 2009 also went bad but i had the extended warranty on that one also and they refunded my money when they couldnt get parts fot it! So you can see why i'm paraniod about buying electronics without an extended warranty.


It appears to me that you don't have a problem requiring you to buy extended warranties, just better purchases. I never heard of Onkyo, but I would change brands ASAP. Why did you even buy the second one after your experience with the first? What kind of manufacturer can't get new parts for something they made only 2 or 3 years earlier?

I don't remember the source now, but I have NEVER bought an extended warranty on anything and I have never been sorry. That is because I read something from a trusted source YEARS ago that recommended against EW's and also gave a list of reasons why. I didn't save it, but I remember it all sounded so very logical.

It may have been Consumer Reports, but I'm not even close to sure.


----------



## rotorglow

Ziggie said:


> They transferred my low MSD rate to the new PRO. It *did* take some effort, but TiVo came through in the end. The AP offer is being sold as a "bundle" with an agreement to a new sub service.


What kind of effort? Calling back later? Magic words?

I just called to transfer the balance of my current annual service ($129/year on a Tivo HD) using my advisory panel code, and it didn't work. The CSR offered me the usual $325 for an upgrade/transfer to Plus, or $475 for Pro.

I'm rethinking the numbers and may try again. Or I may not.


----------



## styre

jwbelcher said:


> I believe your mistaken about full-price lifetime on this deal. Folks are reporting getting MSD.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9980235#post9980235


MSD does not work for me with the advisory panel discount. I believe the quoted above report worked because there was also a mini in the order with lifetime. I do not have a need for mini.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

Ziggie said:


> I don't resell my units. They are either donated or given to family members. Honestly, it just doesn't work for us.


So that's a great gift -- Here, congrats, here's a "gift" you have to now pay $15/month or $499 for...


----------



## jackief

Hey everyone, I know this is an extreme long shot, but if anyone still has an extra code around, I would appreciate your consideration. I am interested in another mini. Does anyone know if the code can be used for two separate transactions? I see people buying a roamio, I wonder if it could be used after for a mini? I am willing to test out this theory if anyone has a code which has been used for a roamio only.

Jackie


----------



## Ziggie

Tivo II Jack said:


> Exactly, the tech support here was always excellent, so excellent that it quickly transformed me from a 'newbie' almost into the 'go to guy'. The hardware upgrades were always easy, the support came in when you had to install the Tivo software. You had to buy and install programs like Instant Cake to transfer the software from the original drive to the upgraded drive and there were different versions of Instant Cake for different Tivo models
> 
> Now replacing a drive and the software has gotten so easy, anyone can do it. That is why I am surprised nobody is even talking about it.
> 
> OK, I stopped writing and did the math. Using the Advisory Panel offer, I added the Pro to my cart with lifetime and then did the same with the Plus. The Pro will cost me $979.85 and the Plus $870.87. That is a savings of $108.88 and buying a new 3TB drive will cost about $130.
> 
> I then logged out and checked the prices again with no offers. The Pro was $1099.98 and the Plus was $899.98, a difference of $200, but this would be for a first time buyer who could upgrade the Plus and save about $70. Of course all of us here are already owners and have access to various offers, so the once lucrative practice of self upgrading seems to be history.


Yes, there was always great support here  :up:


----------



## Nailz

I am a newbie to the TiVo community, but not to AV. I have been researching an acceptable solution for my needs. I currently have Directv with HD DVR and two HD receivers. I am looking to reduce costs and improve service. The 99.9% reliability claimed by Directv is just not true. Going with a cable bundle TV, internet & phone will save me some money verses the unbundled solution I have now.

I have looked at several hardware configurations that have different advantages & drawbacks. Ceton/HTPC/Xbox360, Silicondust/XBMC/Raspberry Pi/ and TiVo Roamio Plus/Tivo Mini.

I have come to the conclusion that the TiVo Roamio Plus/TiVo Mini x 2 is the solution that meets most of my requirements and may meet all in the future (Amazon Prime).

The cost is now what is causing me pain right now. On the TiVo website I can put these items together and the cost adds up quickly using round numbers.
TiVo Roamio Plus + Lifetime = $900
TiVo Mini + Lifetime = $250 
TiVo Mini + Lifetime = $250
Hardware Total = $1400

Given what I have read about this special offer it make the cost more reasonable.
TiVo Roamio Plus + Lifetime = $700 (Unit discount & MSD discount)
TiVo Mini + Lifetime = $175 
TiVo Mini + Lifetime = $250
Hardware Total = $1125
It would be even better if the discount works for both Mini's.

So if someone is not going to use their code and is willing to help out a TiVo newbie I would really appreciate it!:up:

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## Nailz

Tivo II Jack said:


> It appears to me that you don't have a problem requiring you to buy extended warranties, just better purchases. I never heard of Onkyo, but I would change brands ASAP. Why did you even buy the second one after your experience with the first? What kind of manufacturer can't get new parts for something they made only 2 or 3 years earlier?
> 
> I don't remember the source now, but I have NEVER bought an extended warranty on anything and I have never been sorry. That is because I read something from a trusted source YEARS ago that recommended against EW's and also gave a list of reasons why. I didn't save it, but I remember it all sounded so very logical.
> 
> It may have been Consumer Reports, but I'm not even close to sure.


I have never purchase an extended warranty, based on possibly the same source.

I will however say that I had the same issues with Onkyo. The problem was the HDMI circuit board in the unit. My top of the line 2009 unit failed after the warranty expired. I must give kudo's to Onkyo. They replaced my 2009 with a top of the line 2010. I have been trouble free since and have been a loyal customer for 10 years. I was not happy with the failure, but I am pleased with how Onkyo stood behind their product in my case. No, I do not work for Onkyo.

Curtis


----------



## jrtroo

Tivo II Jack said:


> I don't remember the source now, but I have NEVER bought an extended warranty on anything and I have never been sorry. That is because I read something from a trusted source YEARS ago that recommended against EW's and also gave a list of reasons why. I didn't save it, but I remember it all sounded so very logical.
> 
> It may have been Consumer Reports, but I'm not even close to sure.


Yes, CS supports that position. As do I, it is expensive insurance and is sold for one reason only, profit to the seller. If you choose to never use it, then you keep that profit yourself as over the course of all purchases these are obviously used seldomly.

However, the folks here, generally, love to purchase EWs, despite the logic of them. In a similar way, many pay Tivo monthly service for years not realizing the benefit of lifetime service. These folks are probably subsidizing my fees, so I should probably shut up now.


----------



## dbenrosen

dbenrosen said:


> I would also be interested in the offer. I fill out all the Advisory surveys, though not always the first day. If someone has one I would greatly appreciate a PM with the code for a mini to go with my Roamio plus I bought about a week ago. Thanks!


I found an offer from a friend who isn't using it.

The Lifetime service on the mini does not qualify for any discounts, correct? It is $149 regardless of how many active TiVos I have. I guess the theory on that is you have to have a TiVo to use a mini so giving a discount doesn't really make sense since everyone would qualify.


----------



## tatergator1

dbenrosen said:


> I found an offer from a friend who isn't using it.
> 
> The Lifetime service on the mini does not qualify for any discounts, correct? It is $149 regardless of how many active TiVos I have. I guess the theory on that is you have to have a TiVo to use a mini so giving a discount doesn't really make sense since everyone would qualify.


Correct. Mini Lifetime is $149 regardless. Multi-Service Discount is assumed.


----------



## ort

I called three times and got the same story each time. I think they clamped down on this.

They won't let you use the coupon code AND transfer a $6.95 service plan. They do however offer a deal where you can pay $324 for a Plus and $474 for a Pro and you can transfer an old service plan. You do not need to burn your coupon to do this.

I ended up just going for a Plus, because, while I fantasize about all of that space, the truth is I really don't need it, and the Plus is going to give me 3 times the amount of space I currently have anyway.

What I'm going to do now is order the Mini by itself with the coupon code and get lifetime on it.


----------



## Ziggie

ort said:


> I called three times and got the same story each time. I think they clamped down on this.
> 
> They won't let you use the coupon code AND transfer a $6.95 service plan. They do however offer a deal where you can pay $324 for a Plus and $474 for a Pro and you can transfer an old service plan. You do not need to burn your coupon to do this.
> 
> I ended up just going for a Plus, because, while I fantasize about all of that space, the truth is I really don't need it, and the Plus is going to give me 3 times the amount of space I currently have anyway.
> 
> What I'm going to do now is order the Mini by itself with the coupon code and get lifetime on it.


I'm sorry it didn't work out for you ort, but at least you tried. I tend to keep certain recordings forever, so I'm interested in the space of the PRO. But everyone's needs are different and I'm glad you found something that works for you :up:


----------



## dbattaglia001

Has anybody had success getting a TiVo CSR to agree to the $400 Pro Advisory Panel deal, without having a promo code? I will gladly pay the $400 for lifetime service, so not trying to transfer any type of service plan as well. I just want the low price for the Pro!


----------



## MikeAndrews

Joe01880 said:


> I got the offer a few days ago. I'm gonna give them a call and try to transfer lifetime from my HD to the Pro.


Let us know if you have any luck but I think TiVo agreeing to a service transfer is doubtful.

The mail says the requirement for the deal is TiVo service, AKA it's sorta subsidized by your service buy.


----------



## Ziggie

MikeAndrews said:


> Let us know if you have any luck but I think TiVo agreeing to a service transfer is doubtful.
> 
> The mail says the requirement for the deal is TiVo service, AKA it's sorta subsidized by your service buy.


You're right Mike, TiVo's AP offer is being sold as a "bundle". I was fortunate in that they did give me a service transfer, but I do realize that I was quite lucky in that regard.

Imo, it's all about the rep you get on the phone. One may be easy to work with while the next is sticking to the offer as printed. Over the 10 years I've been on this board, I've seen some great deals... and missed out. I could've been standing on my head with my hair on fire and reps were steadfast against "seeing it my way" as it were.


----------



## aaronwt

Tivo II Jack said:


> It appears to me that you don't have a problem requiring you to buy extended warranties, just better purchases. I never heard of Onkyo, but I would change brands ASAP. Why did you even buy the second one after your experience with the first? What kind of manufacturer can't get new parts for something they made only 2 or 3 years earlier?
> 
> I don't remember the source now, but I have NEVER bought an extended warranty on anything and I have never been sorry. That is because I read something from a trusted source YEARS ago that recommended against EW's and also gave a list of reasons why. I didn't save it, but I remember it all sounded so very logical.
> 
> It may have been Consumer Reports, but I'm not even close to sure.


never heard of onkyo? They are a popular brand and they make some excellent receivers. I've personally never used them but several people I know have been very pleased with them. They are at the top of my list when I replace my current Denon 3808. You get alot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Ziggie

jrtroo said:


> Yes, CS supports that position. As do I, it is expensive insurance and is sold for one reason only, profit to the seller. If you choose to never use it, then you keep that profit yourself as over the course of all purchases these are obviously used seldomly.
> 
> However, the folks here, generally, love to purchase EWs, despite the logic of them. *In a similar way, many pay Tivo monthly service for years not realizing the benefit of lifetime service.* These folks are probably subsidizing my fees, so I should probably shut up now.


It just isn't the best option for everyone. I would have to keep a TiVo unit just under 5 years to have lifetime work out for us. We just don't keep things that long... not TiVo, not iPads, iPhones, laptops, etc.


----------



## aaronwt

Ziggie said:


> It just isn't the best option for everyone. I would have to keep a TiVo unit just under 5 years to have lifetime work out for us. We just don't keep things that long... not TiVo, not iPads, iPhones, laptops, etc.


Even when keeping a device a long time, monthly can still workout well. I have a $6.95 a month rate on my Roamio BAsic. The break even point with lifetime is around 57 months. I will probably keep it longer. But even if I pay two more years at a $6.95 a month rate i don't mind because it is so inexpensive.


----------



## Ziggie

aaronwt said:


> Even when keeping a device a long time, monthly can still workout well. I have a $6.95 a month rate on my Roamio BAsic. The break even point with lifetime is around 57 months. I will probably keep it longer. But even if I pay two more years at a $6.95 a month rate i don't mind because it is so inexpensive.


Exactly my point aaronwt.

In our case, we like to upgrade our items as new technology becomes available. Again, everyone is different


----------



## ort

I did all the math and since I was able to get the Roamio with the 6.95 plan, I'm not going to bother with lifetime.

I think the $6.95 plan is superior to lifetime.

I'm going to use it as my only TiVo and add a Mini or two with lifetime.


----------



## Ziggie

ort said:


> I did all the math and since I was able to get the Roamio with the 6.95 plan, I'm not going to bother with lifetime.
> 
> I think the $6.95 plan is superior to lifetime.
> 
> I'm going to use it as my only TiVo and add a Mini or two with lifetime.


We try and get what makes us happy. Lifetime is the only way to go for some people... for others, it doesn't work out as well.

I just checked my tracking numbers and my units are due to arrive here Tuesday! :up:


----------



## Dan203

With lifetime you can usually recoup most of the lifetime fee when you sell the box. Lets assume that 3 years from now you can sell your Roamio with lifetime for $300 and without for $50. (this is hat 2 tuner Premiere units are selling for) So in both cases you pay $150 up front for the TiVo. For monthly you pay $250 for service @ 6.95/mo over the course of 3 years and then you sell the TiVo for $50. So when all is said and done you paid ~$9.75/mo. With lifetime you pay $400 up front, so $550 total. In 3 years you sell it for $300 and when all is said and done you only paid ~$7/mo. 

So lifetime is a better deal long term. In fact even with a cheap $6.95/mo plan lifetime has a payback of just under 2 years when you consider the resale value. And if you're paying the full $14.95/mo the payback is less then the commitment period so unless you're strapped for cash lifetime is always a better deal.


----------



## Ziggie

Dan203 said:


> With lifetime you can usually recoup most of the lifetime fee when you sell the box. Lets assume that 3 years from now you can sell your Roamio with lifetime for $300 and without for $50. (this is hat 2 tuner Premiere units are selling for) So in both cases you pay $150 up front for the TiVo. For monthly you pay $250 for service @ 6.95/mo over the course of 3 years and then you sell the TiVo for $50. So when all is said and done you paid ~$9.75/mo. With lifetime you pay $400 up front, so $550 total. In 3 years you sell it for $300 and when all is said and done you only paid ~$7/mo.
> 
> So lifetime is a better deal long term. In fact even with a cheap $6.95/mo plan lifetime has a payback of just under 2 years when you consider the resale value. And if you're paying the full $14.95/mo the payback is less then the commitment period so unless you're strapped for cash lifetime is always a better deal.


For me, it would mean putting out an extra $400 for something that doesn't benefit me. We don't sell our old TiVo units... so there is no recouping for us.


----------



## Joe01880

BALLS, Damnit, I HAD the advisory panel offer. Ask me if I can find it now...NO
Did I dream I got it I have 1594 deleted emails, should at least be there right, no again. Checked my phone checked every place.
I have emailed Michaela asking to resend it knowing that's not going to happen.
This getting old sh=t sucks.

YOU REEK A 
she did send me another code


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyluc

I got the email offer. I am likely going to buy the Pro. Not sure the Plus really matters as between the 2 Tivo's we have we barely fill at 50% either of them. I have 2 746-0021's. One monthly and no extended... and then the other has lifetime and extended warranty lifetime. Trying to figure out which to sell and best deals. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## murgatroyd

Has anyone ordered recently with this promo code? What are the estimated arrival dates looking like?


----------



## BlackBetty

Anyone have a code they aren't going to use? I'd live to order a pro and mini. I'd greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## Ziggie

murgatroyd said:


> Has anyone ordered recently with this promo code? What are the estimated arrival dates looking like?


_
See my post (scroll up)..._

I ordered mine yesterday, got the confirmation email a few hours later. Received the tracking #'s shortly after that ... due to arrive here Tuesday.


----------



## Ziggie

Joe01880 said:


> BALLS, Damnit, I HAD the advisory panel offer. Ask me if I can find it now...NO
> Did I dream I got it I have 1594 deleted emails, should at least be there right, no again. Checked my phone checked every place.
> I have emailed Michaela asking to resend it knowing that's not going to happen.
> This getting old sh=t sucks.
> 
> YOU REEK A
> she did send me another code
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


What are you going to order?


----------



## Tivo II Jack

jrtroo said:


> However, the folks here, generally, love to purchase EWs, despite the logic of them.


That amazes me. As said earlier, all five of my old Tivos still work fine and I only had to replace one HDD that went bad.

This began with my question about buying low capacity and putting in your own larger HDD. We all did that as soon as we received the new Tivos. When we did that, a quick look into your system information showed the larger capacity...and Tivo also knew that.

Doing so actually voided your warranty but no one cared because the Tivos are so damned solid. I also remember someone had an unrelated problem after a self upgrade and Tivo honored the warranty anyway.


----------



## shrike4242

jrtroo said:


> However, the folks here, generally, love to purchase EWs, despite the logic of them. In a similar way, many pay Tivo monthly service for years not realizing the benefit of lifetime service. These folks are probably subsidizing my fees, so I should probably shut up now.


All of the following Tivo units I've purchased since 2006 have had extended warranties on them:

1 Toshiba S2 w/DVD recorder (BB)
1 Series 3 (Squaretrade)
Four Tivo HDs (1 BB, 3 Squaretrade)
Three Premiere XLs (Squaretrade)

The S3 never had an issue and was retired this month in place of a Roamio Pro. The BB-warrantied Tivo HD started having system board issues outside of its extended warranty.

The Toshiba S2, three of my Tivo HDs and one Premiere XL all died within their extended warranty period and were recouped to a new unit from the extended warranty timeframe.

One of my Premiere XLs may be having an issue, though that's something I need to talk with Tivo support on, though that's still covered under warranty.

In my case, I've had an acceptable rate of return on extended warranty coverages, which I know is an exception on the averages.


----------



## Bighouse

I just ordered a Roamio Pro with lifetime today. I don't know what the advisory panel discount offer is, but I did get a promo code from a recent flyer sent to me that gave me $200 off of the price.

Now, I have to figure out what to do with my series 3 and two, both with lifetime....


----------



## dbattaglia001

dbattaglia001 said:


> Has anybody had success getting a TiVo CSR to agree to the $400 Pro Advisory Panel deal, without having a promo code? I will gladly pay the $400 for lifetime service, so not trying to transfer any type of service plan as well. I just want the low price for the Pro!


I called TiVo customer service and tried getting the $400 Roamio Pro referencing the Advisory Panel promo that several people have been able to obtain. Was put on hold for 5-10 minutes and he came back and said he has never heard of such an offer and that he checked with a lot of other people...said he would only be able to go to $475 on the Pro.

So I am still on the sidelines. Would love to upgrade but will wait for price to drop.


----------



## grubbscd

jackief said:


> Hey everyone, I know this is an extreme long shot, but if anyone still has an extra code around, I would appreciate your consideration. I am interested in another mini. Does anyone know if the code can be used for two separate transactions? I see people buying a roamio, I wonder if it could be used after for a mini? I am willing to test out this theory if anyone has a code which has been used for a roamio only.
> 
> Jackie


I redeemed mine for a mini. Just tried it for a pro and it said code already redeemed.


----------



## Dan203

Ziggie said:


> For me, it would mean putting out an extra $400 for something that doesn't benefit me. We don't sell our old TiVo units... so there is no recouping for us.


Depends on how long you keep it then. At $6.95/mo the break even is about 58 months so if you keep it for 5 years then it would benefit you. At $14.95 break even is just 27 months.

What would you do with an old TiVo with lifetime if you had one? If you knew it was worth $300 would you be more likely to try and sell it? The reason you haven't before is likely because they were monthly and had no real value. But if you knew it was worth $300+ you'd probably try to sell it, or at least give it to a friend/family member where it would continue to have value.


----------



## dlongnecker

I'm on the label and got my email Wednesday. Pulled the trigger on a pro and mini, both with lifetime, on Thursday. Now I have to wait until next week for delivery.


----------



## skoiboy

As a Roamio and Mini owner I filled out the survey but didn't receive the code. Is the general consensus that only 'upgradable responses' (i.e. stated they had an older model) received the e-mail? I'm disappointed because I'm in the market for another mini.


----------



## jrtroo

Check your spam folders for the email folks. I get my advisor email in my normal mailbox, but found this special deal in my spam. Weird, as it seems to have the same source address.


----------



## yukit

I didn't get the email offer, but I called Tivo for a Mini deal.
The best I could do was $50 + $150 lifetime.

I figured that was good enough. Maybe I should have filled out the survey as a non-Roamio owner.


----------



## skoiboy

Yeah, not in the spam folder. I'm guessing people who already upgraded were left out, which is extremely disappointing.


----------



## abbydancer

So I just used mine to get the Pro. I currently have a Series III and HD both in the living room with an A/B remote. My plan in the short term is to move the cable card from the HD to the Romio, move all my season passes to the Romio and return the 2 cards from the Series III.


----------



## shrike4242

skoiboy said:


> As a Roamio and Mini owner I filled out the survey but didn't receive the code. Is the general consensus that only 'upgradable responses' (i.e. stated they had an older model) received the e-mail? I'm disappointed because I'm in the market for another mini.


I just upgraded and I have no offer, so that would make sense to me.


----------



## waynomo

I got the offer. I haven't upgraded. I probably only fill out about 2/3 of the surveys.


----------



## Dan203

I do every survey and I've never once won the prize nor did I get the coupon.


----------



## speedy2

Dan203 said:


> I do every survey and I've never once won the prize nor did I get the coupon.


Same here. Always filled out the surveys and never get coupons or won a prize.


----------



## supasta

I pulled the trigger on a TiVo Roamio Pro with lifetime. I did have some problems with MSD and the AP code, so I had to call. The CSR ended up giving me a better deal (by $25) on the whole thing than I would have gotten with the AP code.

There will be a TiVo Premiere 4, WD Expansion Drive, and TiVO Stream posted in the eBay forums early next week


----------



## crxssi

speedy2 said:


> Same here. Always filled out the surveys and never get coupons or won a prize.


Me too.

Like others, I suspect the offer did not go out to Roamio owners.


----------



## randyb359

i don't have a Romio and didn't get the offer


----------



## jwbelcher

I've read a few panelists get the code after emailing / asking Michaela at [email protected]


----------



## Ziggie

Dan203 said:


> Depends on how long you keep it then. At $6.95/mo the break even is about 58 months so if you keep it for 5 years then it would benefit you. At $14.95 break even is just 27 months.
> 
> What would you do with an old TiVo with lifetime if you had one? If you knew it was worth $300 would you be more likely to try and sell it? The reason you haven't before is likely because they were monthly and had no real value. But if you knew it was worth $300+ you'd probably try to sell it, or at least give it to a friend/family member where it would continue to have value.


Our average keep time is around 2 years... 2.5 at the max.

Dan, I'm glad you came into this thread because you offer some great perspective. And I appreciate that!

I'm not really sure how best to answer your question regarding "what would I do if I had a lifetime TiVo" as I can't see as how that would ever be the case. But, for discussion purposes, I would treat it as I have all the other units we've had over the years. It would be donated or given to someone in the family.

In our family, we don't really sell things we own. I mean, there have been exceptions, but on the whole.. we just give them to someone else. Either a family member, school, community rec center, etc. We do this with furniture, electronics, cars, appliances (you get the idea  )


----------



## waynomo

Ziggie said:


> Our average keep time is around 2 years... 2.5 at the max.


What are your reasons for keeping them for such a short period of time?

I've had my TiVoHD for about 6 years now. I like getting my monies worth out of things and have seen no compelling reason to upgrade till now. I am seriously thinking if getting a Romio and will probably pull the trigger on this deal.

(Just trying to understand. Not criticizing.)


----------



## Ziggie

Bighouse said:


> I just ordered a Roamio Pro with lifetime today. I don't know what the advisory panel discount offer is, but I did get a promo code from a recent flyer sent to me that gave me $200 off of the price.
> 
> Now, I have to figure out what to do with my series 3 and two, both with lifetime....


Not sure what flyer you're referring to? I have flyers, but none of them offered the same price as the AP deal. The AP deal, from what the letter says, is the best deal TiVo is offering right now across the board.



dbattaglia001 said:


> I called TiVo customer service and tried getting the $400 Roamio Pro referencing the Advisory Panel promo that several people have been able to obtain. Was put on hold for 5-10 minutes and he came back and said he has never heard of such an offer and that he checked with a lot of other people...said he would only be able to go to $475 on the Pro.
> 
> So I am still on the sidelines. Would love to upgrade but will wait for price to drop.


I've had this happen in the past as well.



skoiboy said:


> As a Roamio and Mini owner I filled out the survey but didn't receive the code. Is the general consensus that only 'upgradable responses' (i.e. stated they had an older model) received the e-mail? I'm disappointed because I'm in the market for another mini.





yukit said:


> I didn't get the email offer, but I called Tivo for a Mini deal.
> The best I could do was $50 + $150 lifetime.
> 
> I figured that was good enough. Maybe I should have filled out the survey as a non-Roamio owner.





skoiboy said:


> Yeah, not in the spam folder. I'm guessing people who already upgraded were left out, which is extremely disappointing.


The Advisory Panel is more about viewing choices, lifestyle, showcases and thoughts about shows and commercials. It's an invitation-only research panel. It's not really tied into hardware. My neighbor got the AP offer and he has owned a Roamio for quite a while. I think people confuse the AP with the TiVo Field Trial (which is different).


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> What are your reasons for keeping them for such a short period of time?
> 
> I've had my TiVoHD for about 6 years now. I like getting my monies worth out of things and have seen no compelling reason to upgrade till now. I am seriously thinking if getting a Romio and will probably pull the trigger on this deal.
> 
> (Just trying to understand. Not criticizing.)


No worries at all waynomo 

It's just our lifestyle, basically. We like to trade-up as new items become available. Mind you, the units are perfectly fine and in great working order but as technology changes, we opt for newer models. As for getting our monies worth, we usually get the item at a great price (for instance, the AP Roamio PRO).


----------



## waynomo

Ziggie - TiVo did a mass mailing on their current TiVo offers. I received the heavy stock folded in 2 offer yesterday. The deals are not as good as the AP offer. 

The funny thing is my wife saw the mailing and asked why I hadn't upgraded. I didn't even consider it because I didn't think she would want to spend the money. So that got me to look at this thread and pull up the AP offer.

So the flyer did help if not exactly in the intended way.


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> Ziggie - TiVo did a mass mailing on their current TiVo offers. I received the heavy stock folded in 2 offer yesterday. The deals are not as good as the AP offer.
> 
> The funny thing is my wife saw the mailing and asked why I hadn't upgraded. I didn't even consider it because I didn't think she would want to spend the money. So that got me to look at this thread and pull up the AP offer.
> 
> So the flyer did help if not exactly in the intended way.


From what I can tell waynomo, the flyer is basically the same as the November email offer that went around right before the holidays (it expires 1/31 I believe). It was a nice offer, a very colorful bi-fold, but it was still not as good as the AP. And yay for your wife!  I guess you'll both be enjoying a new Roamio soon! :up:


----------



## HeatherA

I've been on the panel for AGES and have not gotten the email. I'm feeling quite left out


----------



## HeatherA

crxssi said:


> I have been on the panel for years. Nothing.
> And then I beta tested a really long/painful one for them and was told after there would be a gift. Nothing.
> 
> Color me disappointed


This +1


----------



## HeatherA

I emailed Michaela for a code too, we'll see if I get one. However, in thinking about it I think I would just end up buying the base Roamio and Lifetime as I replace my 2 existing premieres so the deal won't do me much good. I already have a mini and don't think I need any more. So if I do get it, I will share it here. 

It was so easy to upgrade my Roamio hard drive and I love knowing we can do OTA if we ever cut the cord. Add the tiny size of the box and it's a win win for me. I just have to keep reminding myself I don't need the bigger boxes


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> I do every survey and I've never once won the prize nor did I get the coupon.


+1


----------



## DocHov

Would love a code to order a mini, if anyone has an extra they aren't using. I recently upgraded to the Roamio and am selling my 2 tuner premier. Thanks.


----------



## bcronin

HeatherA said:


> I've been on the panel for AGES and have not gotten the email. I'm feeling quite left out


Ditto ...
--
bc


----------



## bcronin

HeatherA said:


> This +1


I think I remember hearing that beta gifts take quite a while to show up after the conclusion of the beta. Not that I have any experience in that regard ;-)
--
bc


----------



## Tivo II Jack

abbydancer said:


> So I just used mine to get the Pro. I currently have a Series III and HD both in the living room with an A/B remote. *My plan in the short term is to move the cable card from the HD to the Romio, move all my season passes to the Romio and return the 2 cards from the Series III.*


I am close to 100% certain I am going to buy the Roamio Pro. This seems to answer the question I have been waiting to ask. You apparently have dual cards for your Series 3 and a single card for the HD.

I have 5 Tivos, three of which are active, a Series 2 and two Series 3 with single cards. Your note seems to suggest I will be able to move one Series 3 card to the Roamio and either return or continue to use the other card.

Do I have that right, because I thought the cards were programmed to work with only a specific Tivo unit.


----------



## crxssi

Tivo II Jack said:


> Do I have that right, because I thought the cards were programmed to work with only a specific Tivo unit.


Cable cards are "paired" by the cable company, remotely, to your particular DVR/box. If moved to another box, it will not work [fully/correctly] until it is "paired" again because it is tied to the boxes ID (serial number). That requires calling your cable company tech support department and hoping you get someone with a clue.


----------



## rlcarr

crxssi said:


> Cable cards are "paired" by the cable company, remotely, to your particular DVR/box. If moved to another box, it will not work [fully/correctly] until it is "paired" again because it is tied to the boxes ID (serial number).


That depends on your cable company and what channels you subscribe to.

If your cableco doesn't copy-protect any of the channels you subscribe to, the card does *not* need to paired (unless your cableco has set things up so that cards need to be paired to work at all).

For example, I used to be an RCN customer and didn't need to pair anything. And from what I hear, unless you get premium channels you don't need to pair cards on Verizon FiOS, either.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

crxssi said:


> Cable cards are "paired" by the cable company, remotely, to your particular DVR/box. If moved to another box, it will not work [fully/correctly] until it is "paired" again because it is tied to the boxes ID (serial number). That requires calling your cable company tech support department *and hoping you get someone with a clue.*


Thank you, that is the information I was looking for and I have highlighted the key words in your note.

I have had TW Cable in my Brooklyn, NY home since 1988. No matter what problem I report to them, their answer is to make an appointment to send someone to fix the problem. ARGHHHH! The only time any TW employee has ever been in my home was in 1988 when they installed cable.

They just don't understand when I tell them that and that every single problem I have ever experienced magically fixed itself without me opening my front door, proof positive that the problem has ALWAYS been on their end.

I also tell them that none of their people riding around in white vans will EVER be allowed to touch my equipment. Before I ever call them, I call a neighbor across the street to see if he is having the same problem. When I tell their rep that someone across the street is having the same problem they STILL refuse to understand the problem cannot possibly be with my equipment.


----------



## edawson815

lessd said:


> I just the Roamio offer in the mail (USPS) $750 for the Roamio plus and Lifetime service, nice color mailer. Did not say anything about the "advisory panel". (the other Roamio models were also offered as a package)
> 
> __________________


I haven't received the mailer, though I'm on the board. Is there a phone number on the offer I can call to ask for the deal? Any "Offer code" that they may ask for? I'm ready for a Roamio Pro.


----------



## aaronwt

rlcarr said:


> That depends on your cable company and what channels you subscribe to.
> 
> If your cableco doesn't copy-protect any of the channels you subscribe to, the card does *not* need to paired (unless your cableco has set things up so that cards need to be paired to work at all).
> 
> For example, I used to be an RCN customer and didn't need to pair anything. And from what I hear, unless you get premium channels you don't need to pair cards on Verizon FiOS, either.


Yes, only HBO and Cinemax on FiOS. No issue with the other premium channels and an unpaired cable card.


----------



## abbydancer

Since the cable card in the HD doesn't get premium channels any more ( I had an issue last year, sent to to Weaknees for repair, they did some sort of wipe and now neither i nor my cable company can get the card to recognize I pay for premium) I'm just going to get a new card for the Roamio and return the one I have with the other two, once the Roamio is up and running.

Sigh, lots of Tivo to Tivo transfer for me - both current TIVOs have .5 T external drives.


----------



## timlmd

Well, I called today and tried to get the Advisory Panel deal even though I'm not on the panel and have no code. Couldn't get that deal, but like Ort I was offered the Plus at $324 or the Pro at $474. The CSR also offered to transfer my monthly service from my existing (and dying) TivoHD, AND to cut the monthly fee from $12.95 to $6.95!

So I ordered the Plus. Only $24 more than the Advisory Panel deal, and the service fee transfer and cut will save me $96 in the first year alone! Paying a tiny bit more up front will save me quite a bit in the long term. I've been fine living with 150 hrs for the past few years, but if it ends up feeling too small at any point, dropping in a larger drive to bring it up to Pro level is super easy now.


----------



## Lensman

Mmm. So it looks like I won't be able to transfer my MSD $6.95 plan from my Premiere to a new Roamio under this deal, but I would be able to at $475.

That's a regular offer so I don't have to do this before the 31st when the Advisory Panel offer expires, right?

Also, I suspect I'm doomed anyway because my $6.95 plan is attached to a 1 year old Premier.

Looks like I need to stand pat for another year and see what offers are out there next year. I would have loved to have upgraded and transferred my monthly. Say, has anyone been successful in getting $99 lifetime on their old machines lately?


----------



## az1097

If there's anyone who has received an AP promo code and is not willing to use it, I'd appreciate if you'd consider passing it to me.


----------



## BlackBetty

az1097 said:


> If there's anyone who has received an AP promo code and is not willing to use it, I'd appreciate if you'd consider passing it to me.


I've been trying myself. No luck so far. Guess everyone is using theirs.


----------



## az1097

Tivo II Jack said:


> I see many of you discussing Roamio model choices and that puzzles me. I currently have 5 Tivo units with three in service. They are 2 Series 3 with lifetime and one series 2 Toshiba Unit with a DVD player. I keep the Toshiba around just to have access to TW On Demand which is not available with the Cable Cards in the series 3.


Interesting bit of info about using the Series 2 Toshiba to access TW on Demand. 
I'm with TWC and would like to be able to acees the on Demand option, are there any other ways to do so with any other Tivo Boxes?


----------



## uw69

davezatz said:


> I ordered a Mini and standard shipping came up free. Expedited I think was $20. I'm in no rush.


I would love to get in on a discounted Mini. I've been on the advisory panel for many years. No joy yet. Still hoping.


----------



## LoREvanescence

uw69 said:


> I would love to get in on a discounted Mini. I've been on the advisory panel for many years. No joy yet. Still hoping.


I have been on the tiro field trials program for years, and used to get all kinds of stuff for my series 3. But as soon as I disconnected the series 3 and went to a premier I have yet to get one beta invention.

The advisory panel has been good to me, no I haven't won anything yet and doubt I ever will. But I always get the surveys and emails such as this that they send.

I'm shocked this email didn't go out to everyone on the panel. I wondering if they did it based on what tivo's you told it you had over the years?


----------



## don129

PMd a few promo codes to posters here. Have at it gang!


----------



## jwbelcher

If anyone isn't planning to use their code, I'd love to pick a couple minis for my kids.


----------



## cherry ghost

don129 said:


> PMd a few promo codes to posters here. Have at it gang!


Got another?


----------



## shaown

I'd love a promo code if anyone has one extra 
-Shaown


----------



## kingmob

I'd also appreciate an AP code from anyone willing to share. Thanks!


----------



## Willin

don129 said:


> PMd a few promo codes to posters here. Have at it gang!


Dang, I wasn't one of them. Any others?


----------



## Bierboy

grubbscd said:


> I redeemed mine for a mini. Just tried it for a pro and it said code already redeemed.


You should have bought both at the same time, then you would have gotten the discount on both. That's what my e-mail says....


----------



## dbattaglia001

Add me to the list of desperately wanting an AP promo code!!


----------



## Tivo II Jack

az1097 said:


> Interesting bit of info about using the Series 2 Toshiba to access TW on Demand.
> I'm with TWC and would like to be able to acees the on Demand option, are there any other ways to do so with any other Tivo Boxes?


Bottom Line: All Tivo units that do NOT require a cable card and are connected via a cable box can access On Demand.

Tivos that connect via a cable card cannot access On Demand.


----------



## Tivogre

I'm late to the game here, but I'm an AP member who didn't get a code. If anyone has an extra, I'd love to upgrade my last Permiere Elite to a Roamio Pro...


----------



## Tivo II Jack

I am pretty sure I know most of the answers to the following questions, but I am this close to ordering a Roamio Pro and want to ask first.

Question #1

The Mini is something akin to those old "Rabbits" that allowed you to send a cable channel feed to another TV in a room without a cable connection. I am sure the mini is much more sophisticated and allows the user to pick any channel on an idle tuner while the old rabbit could only view the same channel currently being watched on the actual cable box.

Also, if I bought a mini without lifetime or MSD, wouldn't that allow me to use it with only the same limited free programming info?

Question #2

I assume the built in Wi-Fi means I no longer need the 2 little USB wireless network connectors I paid about $50 for a few years ago.

Question #3

The built in streaming enables me to ???????


----------



## az1097

Tivo II Jack said:


> Bottom Line: All Tivo units that do NOT require a cable card and are connected via a cable box can access On Demand.
> 
> Tivos that connect via a cable card cannot access On Demand.


Are you using it with a TW cable box? If so, why would you need the Series 2 Toshiba to access on Demand, wouldn't the cable box by itself do that?


----------



## jrtroo

You need to pay for service to use a mini.

Wifi will let you conned to the net for service. But, its not ideal for actual streaming and officially is not supported for that function. Ymmv.

Streaming lets you stream any recorded show to an ios device, internal to the network and externally. Go to the stream forum or look at the TiVo site for details. Android Support is coming, but seems to be taking a while. "Months" is what wehave been told.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

az1097 said:


> Are you using it with a TW cable box? If so, why would you need the Series 2 Toshiba to access on Demand, wouldn't the cable box by itself do that?


Yes it does, but it allows me limited functionality. The Tivo is not HD but the cable box is. I have the cable box connected to my TV direct and also through the Tivo. I can't record direct from the cable box so any Tivo recordings are not HD. Since it is an On Demand you might think there was no need to record except that the TW box controls really SUCK.

When I decide to watch an On Demand program, I have to make a choice. I can record it on the Tivo and watch it without HD or I can watch it live from the cable box in HD and be annoyed with jerky at best controls over rewinding and any of the other great controls we are given when watching something on Tivo.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

jrtroo said:


> You need to pay for service to use a mini.


I understand, I must pay for the service just to use the mini, I am not paying for lifetime or monthly programming guides.

As for the streaming, I was only curious about that. I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would want to watch any program on a cell phone sized screen.

I have Android on a Galaxy S4 which has one of the largest screens out there but is still a joke. My monitor is 32" and I would go larger. I get a little bit sick anytime I hear someone refer to a cell as a 'computer'. They have computing connectivity but almost zero functionality.

Once you locate a website on a cell, the amount of scrolling necessary to view it is maddening.


----------



## waynomo

Tivo II Jack said:


> I understand, I must pay for the service just to use the mini, I am not paying for lifetime or monthly programming guides.
> 
> As for the streaming, I was only curious about that. I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would want to watch any program on a cell phone sized screen.
> 
> I have Android on a Galaxy S4 which has one of the largest screens out there but is still a joke. My monitor is 32" and I would go larger. I get a little bit sick anytime I hear someone refer to a cell as a 'computer'. They have computing connectivity but almost zero functionality.
> 
> Once you locate a website on a cell, the amount of scrolling necessary to view it is maddening.


How about watching on an iPad or eventually other tablet? I can't wait for Android support so I can watch on my nexus 10.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

waynomo said:


> How about watching on an iPad or eventually other tablet? I can't wait for Android support so I can watch on my nexus 10.


Still way to small as I consider anything smaller than my 60" Sony Bravia.

I have a tablet that I NEVER use. It is too big to carry around and therefore is always in the vicinity of several much larger screens.


----------



## waynomo

Tivo II Jack said:


> Still way to small as I consider anything smaller than my 60" Sony Bravia.
> 
> I have a tablet that I NEVER use. It is too big to carry around and therefore is always in the vicinity of several much larger screens.


I certainly prefer my 65" HDTV, but I can't watch that everywhere. Also if something is not of the best quality, it can look better on a tablet. Of course it depends what I want to watch. But I watched the first episode of Breaking Bad on my Samsung S4 while out of town. I wanted to see if I liked it. I did and now watch all on the big screen HDTV. So at least for me it has a purpose.

One thing just occurred to me. I don't know if this affects you or not. I am near sighted so I watch the tablet about a foot or foot and a half away from my face with no glasses. If you're farsighted and need glasses I don't think that would be fun.


----------



## dcrowell77

Anyone know if we can still apply the $100 off lifetime (MSD) in addition to these discounts?


----------



## aridon

Anyone with an extra promo code?

Appreciate it.


----------



## waynomo

I was reading the fine print in the email. It says TiVo service required. I assume that means you only need to commit to the minimum monthly service of $6.95. Is that the case?


----------



## yukit

Do we know that the AP promo code is reusable or not, in the context of reusing the same code a couple times (got one from a friend) as compared to hundreds (shared code on interweb)?

I got a mini for $50 by calling CSR directly, but if I can get another one for $25 I would get another one for my home office.

My Roamio is running out of disk space already, but it is under-utilized in terms of tuner allocations.


----------



## rotorglow

Tivo II Jack said:


> Bottom Line: All Tivo units that do NOT require a cable card and are connected via a cable box can access On Demand.
> 
> Tivos that connect via a cable card cannot access On Demand.


Well, in the case of Comcast, you're not correct.

http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable


----------



## Tivo II Jack

waynomo said:


> One thing just occurred to me. I don't know if this affects you or not. I am near sighted so I watch the tablet about a foot or foot and a half away from my face with no glasses. If you're farsighted and need glasses I don't think that would be fun.


Breaking Bad was a great series. I used to need reading glasses but I had multi-focal lenses implanted in both eyes and no longer need glasses. Not having access to the large screen TV at times is true, so I just don't watch TV when I am away.

Last year I was in the hospital for over three weeks and never missed a beat. When I got home, all my shows were waiting for me on my unattended Tivo. I don't think I could ever go back to watching TV without Tivo.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

rotorglow said:


> Well, in the case of Comcast, you're not correct.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable


Isn't X-finity a paid service you need a $40 monthly subscription to watch? I am talking about free on demand available through my cable service.


----------



## supasta

yukit said:


> Do we know that the AP promo code is reusable or not...


One and done.


----------



## Bierboy

supasta said:


> One and done.


Yes, confirmed by an earlier post....


----------



## dbattaglia001

Tivo II Jack said:


> Isn't X-finity a paid service you need a $40 monthly subscription to watch? I am talking about free on demand available through my cable service.


Need to eliminate this discussion from this thread. This thread is reserved for people *****ing about not getting AP code and people begging to get an unused one!

To that end, anyone want to send me theirs? Pretty please!!


----------



## Grakthis

Dan203 said:


> With lifetime you can usually recoup most of the lifetime fee when you sell the box. Lets assume that 3 years from now you can sell your Roamio with lifetime for $300 and without for $50. (this is hat 2 tuner Premiere units are selling for) So in both cases you pay $150 up front for the TiVo. For monthly you pay $250 for service @ 6.95/mo over the course of 3 years and then you sell the TiVo for $50. So when all is said and done you paid ~$9.75/mo. With lifetime you pay $400 up front, so $550 total. In 3 years you sell it for $300 and when all is said and done you only paid ~$7/mo.
> 
> So lifetime is a better deal long term. In fact even with a cheap $6.95/mo plan lifetime has a payback of just under 2 years when you consider the resale value. And if you're paying the full $14.95/mo the payback is less then the commitment period so unless you're strapped for cash lifetime is always a better deal.


So, a lot of people don't know how or just aren't interested in selling old hardware. Or they plan on using it until it dies, like my S2 did. I mean, who is to say there will BE a next generation of TiVo? Maybe we'll just have Roamio's with incremental upgrades? If they have settled on an HTML5 platform finally for apps, there's less need for hardware updates. Refresh the core periodically and redesign the box, done. In that case, each month you sit on your lifetime box is "profit" so to speak.

If they offer me the $99 lifetime when i call later today to cancel my two other boxes, I'll take them up on it, and give them to family for the $99 price so they can save money on cable boxes. Which is a win/win for them and for Tivo, since TiVo increases their user base and my family save money on cable boxes and get to be sold on how much better TiVo's are. So hopefully they offer me that.

I know there's a thread for that topic, so I won't clog up this one with that discussion...


----------



## Grakthis

murgatroyd said:


> Has anyone ordered recently with this promo code? What are the estimated arrival dates looking like?


I ordered about 2 hours after I got it, and my boxes are out for delivery today.


----------



## Grakthis

dcrowell77 said:


> Anyone know if we can still apply the $100 off lifetime (MSD) in addition to these discounts?


Yes.

I paid like $860 for a plus and a mini and lifetime for both.

Which is like what I paid for my S3 without any service at all :wacko:


----------



## Grakthis

yukit said:


> Do we know that the AP promo code is reusable or not, in the context of reusing the same code a couple times (got one from a friend) as compared to hundreds (shared code on interweb)?


it is not re-usable.


----------



## Bierboy

Grakthis said:


> it is not re-usable.


This has been answered at least twice...geesh...and only six posts above. Does ANYONE read a thread before responding?


----------



## ybtrue

I just ordered the Pro and the mini, so I can't offer up my code to anyone...


----------



## tannebil

I'd love a code if anyone still has one. Thanks!


----------



## rotorglow

Tivo II Jack said:


> Isn't X-finity a paid service you need a $40 monthly subscription to watch? I am talking about free on demand available through my cable service.


Xfinity is a brand they market a bunch of stuff under, a lot of which is "included." You might be thinking of Streampix.

Point is, Comcast on-demand is available in certain markets with a CableCard-equipped Roamio or Premire.


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> I was reading the fine print in the email. It says TiVo service required. I assume that means you only need to commit to the minimum monthly service of $6.95. Is that the case?


Yes, service is required as part of the bundled AP package, however.. that means a *new* sub rate.. they won't transfer your current rate. Some of us were successful in keeping our current MSD rates, but that hasn't been the norm.



Grakthis said:


> I ordered about 2 hours after I got it, and my boxes are out for delivery today.


Mine are due to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Ziggie

rotorglow said:


> Xfinity is a brand they market a bunch of stuff under, a lot of which is "included." You might be thinking of Streampix.
> 
> Point is, _Comcast on-demand is available in certain markets with a CableCard-equipped Roamio or Premire._


Your can check here to see if Comcast on-demand is available where you live (scroll down towards the bottom). No such luck for us!


----------



## Grakthis

Bierboy said:


> This has been answered at least twice...geesh...and only six posts above. Does ANYONE read a thread before responding?


you literally think I should read the entire thread before responding to a post?

No.

I read from back-to-front and respond as I go.


----------



## Ziggie

Grakthis said:


> _you literally think I should read the entire thread before responding to a post?_
> 
> No.
> 
> I read from back-to-front and respond as I go.


Back in the day, this was considered good netiquette ~

_*Be Patient*: Read everything in the discussion thread before replying. This will help you avoid repeating something someone else has already contributed. Acknowledge the points made with which you agree and suggest alternatives for those with which you dont._

But back to the discussion at hand... TiVo sent me another offer. However, this was tied to a specific unit that I already own and wasn't as good as the AP offer. In fact, it was pretty much just like the November email/flyer offer that we've talked about here.


----------



## Bierboy

Grakthis said:


> you literally think I should read the entire thread before responding to a post?
> 
> No.
> 
> I read from back-to-front and respond as I go.


And you couldn't make it up six posts? Ha....and, not only was it addressed once, but at least twice. That's called LAZINESS.


----------



## falc122727

I just pulled the plug on a Roamio Pro with Lifetime.

I have an HD with an upgraded internal HD that I've been happy with, but some great deals on Premieres raised my interest in upgrading. However, after getting the discount in the mail, I finally said forget the Premiere, let's go all the way to the Roamio! I toyed with getting the Plus and putting in my own 3TB HD, but the price wasn't that much different. I will keep my HD and use it to replace one of my HD Cable boxes, so that will help defray the costs a bit.

As a long time Tivo'er back to the S1, I'm really psyched to get my Roamio. The only thing I'm not thrilled about is the steaming only to Apple products. I hear they are working on Android, but would really like to stream to Windows.


----------



## Ziggie

falc122727 said:


> I just pulled the plug on a Roamio Pro with Lifetime.
> 
> I have an HD with an upgraded internal HD that I've been happy with, but some great deals on Premieres raised my interest in upgrading. However, after getting the discount in the mail, I finally said forget the Premiere, let's go all the way to the Roamio! I toyed with getting the Plus and putting in my own 3TB HD, but the price wasn't that much different. I will keep my HD and use it to replace one of my HD Cable boxes, so that will help defray the costs a bit.
> 
> As a long time Tivo'er back to the S1, I'm really psyched to get my Roamio. The only thing I'm not thrilled about is the steaming only to Apple products. I hear they are working on Android, but would really like to stream to Windows.


Our new Roamio PRO will be replacing a Premiere that we currently have. While I like it the Premiere, I'm looking forward to the PRO :up:

I was a die-hard Android user for years but I got so used to using my husband's iPhone and iPad, that I made the switch late last year. I'm glad I did because everyone in my family has an iPhone and now I feel like I'm on the same page with them.

Have you heard anything about when streaming to android might be available?


----------



## falc122727

Ziggie said:


> Have you heard anything about when streaming to android might be available?


The Tivo Customer Service Rep said they were actively working Android and it should be ready soon. Whatever "soon" is? When I asked about Windows there was a long awkward pause before he said idk.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

June is the new (moving) target for Android streaming.


----------



## Ziggie

falc122727 said:


> The Tivo Customer Service Rep said they were actively working Android and it should be ready soon. Whatever "soon" is? When I asked about Windows there was a long awkward pause before he said idk.


I remember asking TiVo/Comcast when "on-demand" would be available in our area and I got that same "long awkward pause"  This was back in mid-2012 and we're still not any closer to getting it.


----------



## Ziggie

BigJimOutlaw said:


> June is the new (moving) target for Android streaming.


Well that sounds encouraging :up:


----------



## Tivo II Jack

rotorglow said:


> Xfinity is a brand they market a bunch of stuff under, a lot of which is "included." You might be thinking of Streampix.


No, I am thinking of Xfinity, the paid ($40 per month) service that makes Comcast On Demand available.



rotorglow said:


> Point is, Comcast on-demand is available in certain markets with a CableCard-equipped Roamio or Premire.


Key words being "certain markets". Comcast allows free On Demand via Xfinity in exactly 10 states and 14 cities outside those states. For all intents and purposes, you need a cable box in virtually all locations to get free On Demand from your cable provider.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Ziggie said:


> Your can check here to see if Comcast on-demand is available where you live (scroll down towards the bottom). No such luck for us!


That is the same site I used to check out Xfinity yesterday. This string seems to have caught our attention big time. Judging by the number of posts you have here, I thought your were one of the super active members of this board. Then I realized that could also apply to me.

Now I see you joined about 5 months after I did and have posted pretty much the same number of notes that I have over the pasr 11 years or so. Lensman is also included, having joined 2 years before us.


----------



## rotorglow

Tivo II Jack said:


> No, I am thinking of Xfinity, the paid ($40 per month) service that makes Comcast On Demand available.
> 
> Key words being "certain markets". Comcast allows free On Demand via Xfinity in exactly 10 states and 14 cities outside those states. For all intents and purposes, you need a cable box in virtually all locations to get free On Demand from your cable provider.


Except I have Comcast On Demand (that I can't use because I currently have neither a Comcast box nor a Roamio) and I'm not paying extra for it. It's included. Again, Xfinity is a catchall brand for a lot of what Comcast offers, not just "on-demand." (They cooked it up a number of years ago when "Comcast" first became a particularly dirty word.)

It's true that "certain markets" are key words. Some other key words are:



Tivo II Jack said:


> Tivos that connect via a cable card cannot access On Demand.


...which isn't completely true, as the link I posted makes clear. If the person to which you originally replied is a Comcast subscriber AND lives in one of the "certain markets" (which include many millions of people, so it's hardly impossible "for all intents and purposes"), they would want to know that. It could change the economics of a Roamio in the current promotions quite substantially.


----------



## tivoboy

Well, TECHNICALLY I should be in the advisory panel (since ages) but can't seem to figure out which email..

So, looking for a code to upgrade a couple premiers to PRO And MINI's at the HOTL..

Anyone with an extra code?


----------



## Tivogre

So... Good day on the TiVo front for me!

Although I am an advisor panel member, I did not get a code / email. 

I had some Best Buy reward certificates that expire at the end of January, and a couple of Best Buy gift cards. I took a chance, and printed out the offer email from earlier in this thread - the one with the offer code blacked out. I took it the the Magnolia counter in my local Best Buy, and asked them if the would match the offer from TiVo. They did - no questions asked!

So I got the $399 price, used $140 in reward zone points and gift cards, out the door for $259 + tax. 

When I called TiVo to activate the lifetime with multi-service discount, I asked if I could get lifetime on the Elite I was replacing for $99. Unfortunately, they said no... BUT they gave it to me for $199. 

So, now my otherwise would have been worthless 2Tb Elite has a good deal of resale value. 

Any offers? 

Oh... Ant to top it all off, when I checked my email, I had a PM from one of you fine folks with an AP code, AND an email form Michelle at TiVo with another.

So... Anyone want codes...? I would like to get a $25 mini, but I hate to waste a code on it, so I would ask whomever uses the codes, on your honor, to agree to order an extra $25 mini for me. PM if interested!


----------



## Tivo II Jack

OK, I AM going to buy a Pro but I just played the promo code game again and now I am totally confused. I have the AP code and I have a code I received in an ad Tivo sent me via snail mail.

I went to the Tivo site and did NOT sign in. I added a Pro with lifetime service to my cart and entered the promo code from the paper ad and my zip code to get a price of $979.87.

There was also a link for me to sign in to get preferred pricing which I did not use.

I emptied the cart, left the site and returned. This time I did the same exact thing but I entered the AP promo code and got a price of $979.85. Again I did not sign in. TWO CENTS????

I emptied the cart and left the site again. I logged onto the Tivo site entered the Pro with lifetime again and this time, my AP promo code was already entered and it would not let me change it to the paper ad promo code. I got the same price of $979.85.

Either this AP promo is not any great shakes or I am doing something wrong because nearly everyone should have gotten the snail mail ad and has access to the same prices as the AP codes.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Just curious, my Series three has two red lights that indicate how many tuners are currently in use. Does the Pro have six red lights to let us know how many tuners are currently in use?

I am also thinking of buying a slide remote. Is there any advantage to adding this under a promo code?


----------



## filovirus

I currently have a Roamio Pro on the main TV and a Premiere XL in the basement, exercise area. Cannot justify upgrading the Premiere at this time so first PM can have my code.


----------



## Global

filovirus said:


> I currently have a Roamio Pro on the main TV and a Premiere XL in the basement, exercise area. Cannot justify upgrading the Premiere at this time so first PM can have my code.


I sent you a PM!

Thanks


----------



## BlackBetty

Pm sent. And fingers crossed! Looking to buy a roamio pro and mini.


----------



## BlackBetty

Tivo II Jack said:


> OK, I AM going to buy a Pro but I just played the promo code game again and now I am totally confused. I have the AP code and I have a code I received in an ad Tivo sent me via snail mail.
> 
> I went to the Tivo site and did NOT sign in. I added a Pro with lifetime service to my cart and entered the promo code from the paper ad and my zip code to get a price of $979.87.
> 
> There was also a link for me to sign in to get preferred pricing which I did not use.
> 
> I emptied the cart, left the site and returned. This time I did the same exact thing but I entered the AP promo code and got a price of $979.85. Again I did not sign in. TWO CENTS????
> 
> I emptied the cart and left the site again. I logged onto the Tivo site entered the Pro with lifetime again and this time, my AP promo code was already entered and it would not let me change it to the paper ad promo code. I got the same price of $979.85.
> 
> Either this AP promo is not any great shakes or I am doing something wrong because nearly everyone should have gotten the snail mail ad and has access to the same prices as the AP codes.


Looks like your AP code isn't working. The AP deal is $400 for the pro (lifetime is $400 or $500)


----------



## falc122727

Ziggie said:


> Your can check here to see if Comcast on-demand is available where you live (scroll down towards the bottom). No such luck for us!


Wow! I have not been keeping up on Tivo technology recently and didn't realize On-demand was possible. This is awesome! I just checked and it's available in my area. Another set-top box on it's way back to Comcast and more monthly rental fee savings!


----------



## Ziggie

falc122727 said:


> Wow! I have not been keeping up on Tivo technology recently and didn't realize On-demand was possible. This is awesome! I just checked and it's available in my area. Another set-top box on it's way back to Comcast and more monthly rental fee savings!


Nice! :up:

Back in December, our area was listed in the "available" area but within a week or two, we were back in the unavailable area lol ~ no clue as to what went wrong


----------



## slowbiscuit

Ziggie said:


> Well that sounds encouraging :up:


He didn't say which year though.


----------



## Ziggie

slowbiscuit said:


> He didn't say which year though.


Ahhh, yep  They've been stringing us along for a good 2 years.

Here's the story I got from them back in December... Comcast took over Adelphia in this area and inherited all their infrastructure. Comcast can't utilize all of it and that is stopping on-demand from being offered.

Mind you, I have *no* idea what any of that really means (if anything!) It could be true, partially true or not true at all


----------



## tatergator1

Tivo II Jack said:


> Just curious, my Series three has two red lights that indicate how many tuners are currently in use. Does the Pro have six red lights to let us know how many tuners are currently in use?


The Roamio's use a single Red circle with additional crescents stacked next to the circle to indicate number of tuners in use. It's not always easy to see the exact number from 10+ feet away.

For example, all six tuners in use would look something like this: O)))))


----------



## Ziggie

tatergator1 said:


> The Roamio's use a single Red circle with additional crescents stacked next to the circle to indicate number of tuners in use. It's not always easy to see the exact number from 10+ feet away.
> 
> For example, all six tuners in use would look something like this: O)))))


I like that :up:


----------



## Grakthis

Ziggie said:


> Back in the day, this was considered good netiquette ~


It still is, in dark corners of the internet where people think that reading is hard and politeness is more important than open conversation. Basically, the opposite of what everyone is actually using he internet for.

Forums are like conversations. They should have the flow of a conversation. Sometimes that means something gets responded to repeatedly, but it keeps the conversation honest. That's the cost.

It's hardly a big deal to scroll past a 2 line response that someone else has already responded to.


----------



## Grakthis

Bierboy said:


> And you couldn't make it up six posts? Ha....and, not only was it addressed once, but at least twice. That's called LAZINESS.


No, it's not laziness. Laziness is where I think "I could do that, but I don't want to cause it seems hard." It's a choice I've made for how I read and respond to threads. A choice a lot of people have made. If you don't like it, by all means, go away.


----------



## Grakthis

BigJimOutlaw said:


> June is the new (moving) target for Android streaming.


Sheesh, it's been pushed back that far? How are they showing it at CES, originally targeting Q1, and end up pushing it all the way back to JUNE? I mean, that's not just missing a target, that's not even being on the same field.


----------



## Grakthis

Tivo II Jack said:


> OK, I AM going to buy a Pro but I just played the promo code game again and now I am totally confused. I have the AP code and I have a code I received in an ad Tivo sent me via snail mail.
> 
> I went to the Tivo site and did NOT sign in. I added a Pro with lifetime service to my cart and entered the promo code from the paper ad and my zip code to get a price of $979.87.
> 
> There was also a link for me to sign in to get preferred pricing which I did not use.
> 
> I emptied the cart, left the site and returned. This time I did the same exact thing but I entered the AP promo code and got a price of $979.85. Again I did not sign in. TWO CENTS????
> 
> I emptied the cart and left the site again. I logged onto the Tivo site entered the Pro with lifetime again and this time, my AP promo code was already entered and it would not let me change it to the paper ad promo code. I got the same price of $979.85.
> 
> Either this AP promo is not any great shakes or I am doing something wrong because nearly everyone should have gotten the snail mail ad and has access to the same prices as the AP codes.


I had this same issue. I had to clear my cookies completely. I just used the developer tools (F12) to do it, but it might be easier to go into settings and do it from there.


----------



## Grakthis

Roamio and Mini arrived last night, BTW. Both were setup in less than an hour.

Moving the CC from the Premiere to the Roamio gave me basic channels, but had to call to re-pair to get the HD and premium channels. TWC cable-card call center was very knowledgeable. MUCH better than it was back when I got my S3, when I was basically teaching THEM how to do it and better than in 2012 when I got my premiere... it was fine in 2012, but not as easy as it was night night. 2-thumbs up.

The mini was in a reboot loop for 2-3 times, but then got setup easy enough. Generally a slick device.

I'm a little bummed that I can't get any videos off of the S3. We just put the premiere in a closet with power and ethernet, and we can stream our shows off of it until they are all gone, and copy over anything without the flag set. But the S3 is basically locked down with only a few things able to be copied across. Bummer.


----------



## Bierboy

Grakthis said:


> No, it's not laziness. Laziness is where I think "I could do that, but I don't want to cause it seems hard." It's a choice I've made for how I read and respond to threads. A choice a lot of people have made...


A spade is a spade....you said yourself that you go "back to front". I guess "back to front" means you don't read any previous posts... By *any *definition, that's lazy. I won't clutter this thread with any more comments on the matter.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

tatergator1 said:


> The Roamio's use a single Red circle with additional crescents stacked next to the circle to indicate number of tuners in use. It's not always easy to see the exact number from 10+ feet away.
> 
> For example, all six tuners in use would look something like this: O)))))


 Like you said, it's a little difficult to determine how many tuners are actually in use from a distance. I like the individual lights on the Elite better. Not that it matters much with six tuners.


----------



## dbenrosen

Tivogre said:


> I had some Best Buy reward certificates that expire at the end of January, and a couple of Best Buy gift cards. I took a chance, and printed out the offer email from earlier in this thread - the one with the offer code blacked out. I took it the the Magnolia counter in my local Best Buy, and asked them if the would match the offer from TiVo. They did - no questions asked!


I took my email with the code on it to my local Best Buy hoping for a price match because I too have some rewards that are expiring soon. The guy said they match TiVo, but when he read the email he said they don't match one-of-a-kind offers which this was. So no joy for me. Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## BlackBetty

filovirus said:


> I currently have a Roamio Pro on the main TV and a Premiere XL in the basement, exercise area. Cannot justify upgrading the Premiere at this time so first PM can have my code.


filovirus, who was the big winner? Based on timing it looks like it could be a photo finish .


----------



## tivoboy

Was there someone here who had a code, who wanted anyone who was going to use it to pickup another mini for them? I can't seem to find that post anymore. Certainly willing to put in another item to the order..


----------



## tatergator1

tivoboy said:


> Was there someone here who had a code, who wanted anyone who was going to use it to pickup another mini for them? I can't seem to find that post anymore. Certainly willing to put in another item to the order..


Here.


----------



## rjbell4

Tivogre said:


> When I called TiVo to activate the lifetime with multi-service discount, I asked if I could get lifetime on the Elite I was replacing for $99. Unfortunately, they said no... BUT they gave it to me for $199.


OK, so what's the magic phrase I should say it I want to pull that off. It sounds great!


----------



## tivoboy

tatergator1 said:


> Here.


thanks, I pm'd him. Also tried to reach out to tivo. can't seem to figure out which email was used for my AP account.


----------



## dbattaglia001

Emailing Michaela Logan from one of the AP panel survey emails I received in the past actually worked. After kindly requesting a code with a clevel, witty email emphasizing the many boxes of the past and loyal subscriber since early 2000...I was sent the AP code and ordered my Pro!


----------



## Grakthis

Bierboy said:


> A spade is a spade....you said yourself that you go "back to front". I guess "back to front" means you don't read any previous posts... By *any *definition, that's lazy. I won't clutter this thread with any more comments on the matter.


It's lazy to refuse to respond to any more posts on this matter.

It's cowardly to run away from a discussion...

I mean, we can throw insults around all day if you want to. You lost the moral high ground a long time ago.


----------



## Bierboy

Congrats...you made it to my cherished IL...


----------



## CrispyCritter

Grakthis said:


> It's lazy to refuse to respond to any more posts on this matter.
> 
> It's cowardly to run away from a discussion...
> 
> I mean, we can throw insults around all day if you want to. You lost the moral high ground a long time ago.


You continue to have a very unique and very peculiar approach to netiquette. I've never heard anybody else claim that avoiding an off-topic flame war is bad etiquette!


----------



## BlackBetty

This offer should have been given to everyone who bought a premiere at launch. No one deserves it more than that group.


----------



## MoneyMINTR

^ true. I've been on the beta program since the original series 3. Didn't get an email either.


----------



## shrike4242

dbattaglia001 said:


> Emailing Michaela Logan from one of the AP panel survey emails I received in the past actually worked. After kindly requesting a code with a clevel, witty email emphasizing the many boxes of the past and loyal subscriber since early 2000...I was sent the AP code and ordered my Pro!


I did the same and she was nice enough to send along a code for me as well. Very nice of her to do.


----------



## Bierboy

That's the kind of thing I love to hear...


----------



## jwbelcher

BlackBetty said:


> This offer should have been given to everyone who bought a premiere at launch. No one deserves it more than that group.


You should plead your case with Michaela and see if you can snare one. They seem to be making a push for the FY numbers. Who knows, you might get lucky


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

MoneyMINTR said:


> ^ true. I've been on the beta program since the original series 3. Didn't get an email either.


This wasn't a beta program gift, but that is kind of strange, isn't it? Random nonsense like what movies I (never) watch in the theater or what types of "spirits" I (never) drink are worth as much as $200, but beta testers who put in the time and work of massaging out sometimes buggy-ass software just get trinkets.


----------



## Grakthis

CrispyCritter said:


> You continue to have a very unique and very peculiar approach to netiquette. I've never heard anybody else claim that avoiding an off-topic flame war is bad etiquette!


You don't avoid an off topic flame war by insulting someone, then refusing to respond to them anymore.

That's like sucker punching someone, then running away. I don't know where you live, but where I live, that gets you in some trouble.


----------



## Bierboy

First one to PM me gets my code...


----------



## BlackBetty

Bierboy. PM sent and fingers crossed


----------



## Bierboy

BlackBetty said:


> Bierboy. PM sent and fingers crossed


It's yours!


----------



## BlackBetty

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!! 

One roamio pro and one mini. I can't wait!!


----------



## dave13077

If anyone has an extra code I would appreciate it. Thx


----------



## jwbelcher

BlackBetty said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!
> 
> One roamio pro and one mini. I can't wait!!


You can buy more than one mini in my experience.


----------



## dbenrosen

jwbelcher said:


> You can buy more than one mini in my experience.


Did you have to call someone to get more than one mini? I imagine the web site wouldn't allow such a thing with a single code.


----------



## jwbelcher

The website will allow it. Got an order with 5 in queue. Hasn't shipped yet (nor cancelled), I'll report back.


----------



## shrike4242

jwbelcher said:


> The website will allow it. Got an order with 5 in queue. Hasn't shipped yet (nor cancelled), I'll report back.


That would also make me think you've signed up for five $6.95/month Mini subscription fees when they ship out.

Being able to order more than one Mini is nice, though needing to more than one $6.95/mo subscription is an issue if you're not bringing them all up to speed at once.

I know there's one very infrequently used Premiere XL in my house that I'd like to give to a relative and replace with a Mini, though that would leave only one more Premiere that I'd like to replace with a Mini, just not yet. If I could buy two Mini units at $25/each and not activate them or cancel them after a month's time, then I'd buy the second one and put in storage until I could cycle out the other Premiere XL with a Mini. Otherwise, I'd just buy the single Mini.


----------



## tivoboy

I defintely want to get more than one mini. I'll be trying it tonite. I emailed my contact at tivo and then Michaela sent me a code. So, thank's for the suggestion All.

New Roamio - nice .. now to try and get my lifetime premier transferred for less than 399$.


----------



## tivoboy

Quesiton. Can anyone tell me if I can order, but do the upgrade and sub transfer later?


----------



## jwbelcher

shrike4242 said:


> That would also make me think you've signed up for five $6.95/month Mini subscription fees when they ship out.
> 
> Being able to order more than one Mini is nice, though needing to more than one $6.95/mo subscription is an issue if you're not bringing them all up to speed at once.
> 
> I know there's one very infrequently used Premiere XL in my house that I'd like to give to a relative and replace with a Mini, though that would leave only one more Premiere that I'd like to replace with a Mini, just not yet. If I could buy two Mini units at $25/each and not activate them or cancel them after a month's time, then I'd buy the second one and put in storage until I could cycle out the other Premiere XL with a Mini. Otherwise, I'd just buy the single Mini.


You'd be surprised - it was fairly expensive order  But, you can mix and match lifetimes and monthly. They're all priced 24.99. The monthly cancellation in the first 30 shouldn't be handled any different. I am anxiously waiting to see if my order ship. Not sure why it wouldn't - I've done my part to bump their subscriptions for Q4


----------



## Tivogre

dbenrosen said:


> I took my email with the code on it to my local Best Buy hoping for a price match because I too have some rewards that are expiring soon. The guy said they match TiVo, but when he read the email he said they don't match one-of-a-kind offers which this was. So no joy for me. Obviously, YMMV.


Try another Best Buy.


----------



## Sixto

They did tweet the following earlier "Call the #TiVo call center to learn more about an amazing limited time offer! Sale ends 1/31 so call 877-289-8486 NOW"


----------



## dave13077

Sixto said:


> They did tweet the following earlier "Call the #TiVo call center to learn more about an amazing limited time offer! Sale ends 1/31 so call 877-289-8486 NOW"


I saw that also. Assuming it is the same current Romeo deals from the flyer they mailed and the Premiere offers they have been running for awhile. Wouldn't really expect anything other than that but if i am wrong let me know.


----------



## shrike4242

jwbelcher said:


> You'd be surprised - it was fairly expensive order  But, you can mix and match lifetimes and monthly. They're all priced 24.99. The monthly cancellation in the first 30 shouldn't be handled any different. I am anxiously waiting to see if my order ship. Not sure why it wouldn't - I've done my part to bump their subscriptions for Q4


I could see them putting the kibosh on a 5 item order, though 2 I don't see them doing much to stop.

Hopefully it'll ship and you'll be Mini'd all over the place.


----------



## emax

I emailed her on Saturday and she replied to me back with a code yesterday, just a FYI


----------



## jonglee

I just called the 800 Tivo phone number with the unique promo code which netted (before tax) $799 for Pro with Lifetime. Just wondering how good a price that is, as I'm on the fence since I purchased a Premiere a bit over 2 years ago. Would love some opinions before the 1/31 deadline.

I plan to give the old Premiere to a friend but just wondering if I wait 6 months or a year folks think the prices will drop significantly on the Roamio Pro.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ADGrant

Ziggie said:


> Thanks Phil! I see what you mean.
> 
> Thanks for your reply Griffith. Maybe you'll receive a letter tomorrow (fingers crossed!)
> 
> Just speaking for myself, I've never dropped in a larger drive. I don't open the units but just use them as I bought them.
> 
> Are you happy with your Pro?
> 
> I disagree with this. I don't hold onto the unit long enough for a lifetime plan to be beneficial.


I have enjoyed almost 15 years of use out of my lifetime Tivo sub. Got it in 1999 with my Series 1 and it is now on a TivoHD unit.


----------



## ADGrant

jrtroo said:


> Yes, CS supports that position. As do I, it is expensive insurance and is sold for one reason only, profit to the seller. If you choose to never use it, then you keep that profit yourself as over the course of all purchases these are obviously used seldomly.
> 
> However, the folks here, generally, love to purchase EWs, despite the logic of them. In a similar way, many pay Tivo monthly service for years not realizing the benefit of lifetime service. These folks are probably subsidizing my fees, so I should probably shut up now.


With lifetime service an ew might be a good idea. Should guarantee saving money on the lifetime.


----------



## mpnret

Deadline is only 3 days away. Anyone have AP promo code that they aren't going to use? I sure would appreciate it. I would even heavily discount my 1 year old lightly used XL4 for you if you are interested. If anyone has a code they aren't going to use this may be a way of picking up an XL4 on the cheap. PM me, thanks.


----------



## RTPGiants

Called and told them I wanted to use my Premier instead of a Mini (which is true) and then purchase a Pro /w the code, but that I wanted Premier at $99 lifetime. They did it without a moment's pause. Might have to do with being a subscriber since 2000, but either which way, really nice rep and went smoothly.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Grakthis said:


> I had this same issue. I had to clear my cookies completely. I just used the developer tools (F12) to do it, but it might be easier to go into settings and do it from there.


I tried this about 5 or 6 times wiping my cookies and cache each time and always got the same price as the snail mail promo. Then I decided to email Michaela. Her response asked me if I was getting the MSD. I wasn't and I have gone through the process again and never saw any way to ask or apply for the MSD.

Where is it?

OK, disregard this, I called the number from the promo and the MSD was added knocking another $100 of the price. My pro will get here this week.

This just got even better. After placing my order, I got the confirmation email showing a price $30 higher that what was quoted to me on the phone. They are now giving me a $100 refund making my final price $70 less than it was.


----------



## jwbelcher

jwbelcher said:


> The website will allow it. Got an order with 5 in queue. Hasn't shipped yet (nor cancelled), I'll report back.


All 5 just shipped and each TSN was added to my account.


----------



## waynomo

RTPGiants said:


> Called and told them I wanted to use my Premier instead of a Mini (which is true) and then purchase a Pro /w the code, but that I wanted Premier at $99 lifetime. They did it without a moment's pause. Might have to do with being a subscriber since 2000, but either which way, really nice rep and went smoothly.


So your Premier was on a monthly plan or did it have a Lifetime subscription?

I have a series 1 and a TiVoHD with lifetime. I wondering if there's anyway for me to swap the Lifetime.


----------



## RTPGiants

waynomo said:


> So your Premier was on a monthly plan or did it have a Lifetime subscription?
> 
> I have a series 1 and a TiVoHD with lifetime. I wondering if there's anyway for me to swap the Lifetime.


The history is a long one. I've never had lifetime. I started with a S1, eventually added a S2, swapped the S1 to an HD, and then swapped the S2 to a Premier

Started with S1 - monthly

Added S2 - monthly (this made S1 & S2 both a multi-service discount)

Added an HD, removed the S1 (this swapped the S1 subscription to the HD)

Added a Premier, removed the S2 (this swapped the S2 subscription to the Premier) and sort of threatened to close the HD down. When I did this, they grandfathered the HD into a $7 rate. The Premier was at $14/mo.

Today, when I called I just flat asked for the $99 lifetime for the Premier. They said yes and mentioned "because the Premier is over 5 years". Not sure that it really matters or not. The Premier is obviously not 5 years itself, but the subscription was.

They also claimed I'll be able to transfer the $7 rate from the HD to the Roamio. I'm a little skeptical of this, but will try.


----------



## riffjim4069

I ordered a Pro this morning and Tivo is going to roll-over my Premiere annual subscription renewal that I just paid last week. They tried to push the mini, but I wasn't interested. However, when they offered to Lifetime the Premiere I just upgraded for $99, I jumped on it. The only problem is I already have a TivoHD Lifetime and I don't need a 3rd DVR. Meh, I'll just keep it as a spare and record OTA. Happy Camper.


----------



## RTPGiants

riffjim4069 said:


> I ordered a Pro this morning and Tivo is going to roll-over my Premiere annual subscription renewal that I just paid last week. They tried to push the mini, but I wasn't interested. However, when they offered to Lifetime the Premiere I just upgraded for $99, I jumped on it. The only problem is I already have a TivoHD Lifetime and I don't need a 3rd DVR. Meh, I'll just keep it as a spare and record OTA. Happy Camper.


Ebay seems to show something around $200+ for the TivoHD /w lifetime. So you could recoup some costs.


----------



## mattack

I wonder if people who already have a Roamio didn't get the offer.. GRR.


----------



## achalupa

mattack said:


> I wonder if people who already have a Roamio didn't get the offer.. GRR.


I have a Roamio and got the AP offer. I got the Roamio with the service transfer offer that expires 1/31.


----------



## rotorglow

A few days ago, I posted this:



rotorglow said:


> I just called to transfer the balance of my current annual service ($129/year on a Tivo HD) using my advisory panel code, and it didn't work. The CSR offered me the usual $325 for an upgrade/transfer to Plus, or $475 for Pro.


I decided to try again tonight. I was probably going to take that deal if they offered it, but I was also thinking I was fine with sitting tight and waiting for a few months (or another hardware generation).

This time I had better luck.

The CSR didn't seem familiar with the AP code. He asked for it to "see what they could do." The CSR and a supervisor couldn't get the code to work, and the CSR pointed out that the AP code requires new service. But the CSR said they'd sell me a Plus for $325, transfer the service, and give me $25 back in a couple of days after the order went through. So I took that.

I also extracted an offer of $99 lifetime for my HD. Not sure I'll follow through on that, but it's in the system if I want it.

Hold times were crazy, both for me and the CSR when talking to the supervisor.


----------



## Dan203

JolDC was kind enough to give me his code for free. I just ordered a Roamio Pro for my wife and two Minis and saved about $200 compared to Amazon.


----------



## MoneyMINTR

Anyone not using their code? Send me a PM.


THANKS


----------



## Lensman

Lensman said:


> Mmm. So it looks like I won't be able to transfer my MSD $6.95 plan from my Premiere to a new Roamio under this deal, but I would be able to at $475.
> 
> That's a regular offer so I don't have to do this before the 31st when the Advisory Panel offer expires, right?
> 
> Also, I suspect I'm doomed anyway because my $6.95 plan is attached to a 1 year old Premier.
> 
> Looks like I need to stand pat for another year and see what offers are out there next year. I would have loved to have upgraded and transferred my monthly. Say, has anyone been successful in getting $99 lifetime on their old machines lately?


Tivo phone sales are very busy lately, but I got through after a 20 minute wait. Apparently, I will be able to get my $6.95 MSD plan transferred to a new $399 Tivo Roamio Pro. They are also going to do me a solid and give me lifetime on my 1 year old Premier 4 box for $199.

As an impulse purchase I got a $25 mini with $149 product lifetime. That seems standard. I'm not even sure what I'm going to do with all the Tivos I have now. I basically only use my one - don't use the bedroom one but I guess I'll put the mini in the home office.


----------



## camtui

If anyone has a spare, I would be grateful if you could share it with me via PM. I am trying to upgrade my old s2 single tuner TiVo. Getting a new Roamio (along with a new HDTV) would be the best post Christmas gift ever! Thanks everyone.


----------



## tannebil

Called TiVo this morning but they couldn't offer anything better than than the e-mail existing customer offer that went out earlier in the month which translated to a Pro+Lifetime for $900. The agent mentioned the Advisor Panel offer but said that that the one-time codes have to come from the caller as they don't actually have any.

Guess I'll continue to hope somebody can offer me a code. Pretty please?


----------



## ort

Lensman said:


> Tivo phone sales are very busy lately, but I got through after a 20 minute wait. Apparently, I will be able to get my $6.95 MSD plan transferred to a new $399 Tivo Roamio Pro. They are also going to do me a solid and give me lifetime on my 1 year old Premier 4 box for $199.
> 
> As an impulse purchase I got a $25 mini with $149 product lifetime. That seems standard. I'm not even sure what I'm going to do with all the Tivos I have now. I basically only use my one - don't use the bedroom one but I guess I'll put the mini in the home office.


Ugh. I hate hearing stuff like this. I called three times and was vehemently and repeatedly told I could not do this... only to now read that they are doing it for you... argle bargle. I really wanted to get the Pro, but I settled because I figured it just wasn't going to happen. I'm feeling pretty annoyed right now.

It's like some sort of mickey mouse operation. Get your **** together TiVo.

Is it an option or not? Are we supposed to be haggling and begging? It's just such a lame way to do business. Set a price, set the rules and STICK TO THEM. Don't do things for one person you're not going to do for everyone. You either do something or you don't. STOP WITH THE GAMES.

This whole thread is a perfect example of how rewarding random customers is not a good way to do business. All it does is make people mad and frustrated.


----------



## juvi77

Anyone have Michaela's email address? Can't seem to locate it. I tried
[email protected] and that got bounced back to me. Going to try and plead my case. I had a email with a code and I can't find it now! Ugh!


----------



## nyjklein

Being extremely late to the game, anyone still have an AP code available. Looking to replace one of my XLs with a Roamio Pro.

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## JWolff

With only two days left in the offer, if there's anyone who is not using their code, please PM me. I've been on the Advisory Panel for years and didn't get a code.


----------



## mcharkowski

Another beggar here. Same deal, advisor for years (and beta tester, too) and yet no TiVo love.


----------



## waynomo

Maybe someone should start a separate thread asking for unused codes. There probably are people who have unused codes who aren't participating in this thread.


----------



## rjbell4

RTPGiants said:


> Called and told them I wanted to use my Premier instead of a Mini (which is true) and then purchase a Pro /w the code, but that I wanted Premier at $99 lifetime. They did it without a moment's pause. Might have to do with being a subscriber since 2000, but either which way, really nice rep and went smoothly.


From what I've read poking around (trying to look for ways to get a deal), they are pretty willing to extend deals on existing TiVo units that have been already paying monthly for a year or more, essentially given you a deal closer to as if (but not quite) if you had paid for PLS at the outset.


----------



## shadoh

So I'm seeing a lot of people begging for codes - I got one and used it. But I realized the other day, I've been getting the usually annoying text ad on my main TiVo Central screen saying there was a Roamio sale. I blooped it, and looking at the prices on the screen, it looked identical to what I was offered in the postcard and email. Has anyone else seen that? It looks like they're essentially opening it up to everyone, from what I can tell?


----------



## mpnret

People are begging for the advisory panel codes which price a pro at $399 not including service. The regular upgrade offer prices a pro at $499 which is what I think you are talking about. Then there's the regular price of $599. Not to mention all the in between price offers you can get depending on which CSR you talk to.


----------



## Ziggie

shadoh said:


> So I'm seeing a lot of people begging for codes - I got one and used it. But I realized the other day, I've been getting the usually annoying text ad on my main TiVo Central screen saying there was a Roamio sale. I blooped it, and looking at the prices on the screen, it looked identical to what I was offered in the postcard and email. Has anyone else seen that? It looks like they're essentially opening it up to everyone, from what I can tell?


The ad that you see on the TiVo Central screen is the same offer that was emailed back in November, again in December and snail mailed in a colorful bi-fold ad sheet.


----------



## JoJetSki

Just in case someone wants to, I was able to use my advisory panel code to buy the Romeo and then after thinking it over I decided to get a mini also. Of course, online it says I already used the code. So I called and a CSR was able to let me buy a Mini for $50 with a credit of $25 so I get the same result. The only wrinkle is that I had to pay the $50 now and wait 30 days for the return window to expire and then call back with a code he gave me and my account will be credited the $25. Ya it's annoying to call back but at least I got the deal. So if your in the same boat and have changed your mind on the mini you should call Tivo.

I was originally going to just use my S3 to watch TV, record things I want in that room and to transfer shows to my second viewing area but I then did the math and realized the cable cards for my S3 will cost more than a monthly service for the Mini and I am a lifetime type of guy so I bought lifetime and after a few years it will all be paid of and I will only have the one cable card in the Romeo as opposed to the 4 cable cards I had for my two S3's.


----------



## juvi77

Just got a code from Michaela who checked my email address and couldn't find any recent surveys or offers going out for me. She confirmed my Advisors Membership though and sent me a code. If you're a member and not receiving a code it seems like something might be up with their emails going out. Check with her and she'll probably offer you a code if you want one.


----------



## Ziggie

It seems everyone is now able to hop on this deal (in one form or another) :up:


----------



## tivoboy

If you buy the unit now, how long does one have to activate it? I'm not going to be able to get to it for nearly at month at the location I'm putting it into? Does one have to select plan at purchase?


----------



## aaronwt

RTPGiants said:


> The history is a long one. I've never had lifetime. I started with a S1, eventually added a S2, swapped the S1 to an HD, and then swapped the S2 to a Premier
> 
> Started with S1 - monthly
> 
> Added S2 - monthly (this made S1 & S2 both a multi-service discount)
> 
> Added an HD, removed the S1 (this swapped the S1 subscription to the HD)
> 
> Added a Premier, removed the S2 (this swapped the S2 subscription to the Premier) and sort of threatened to close the HD down. When I did this, they grandfathered the HD into a $7 rate. The Premier was at $14/mo.
> 
> Today, when I called I just flat asked for the $99 lifetime for the Premier. They said yes and mentioned "because the Premier is over 5 years". Not sure that it really matters or not. The Premier is obviously not 5 years itself, but the subscription was.
> 
> They also claimed I'll be able to transfer the $7 rate from the HD to the Roamio. I'm a little skeptical of this, but will try.


I transferred my $6.95 rate that was on a Premiere to a Roamio Basic. Originally the $6.95 rate was on a TiVoHD but transferred to the Premiere back in 2010.

Although this was not under this specail deal. I got myRoamio Basic for $175 from TiVo back in November.


----------



## humbb

juvi77 said:


> If you're a member and not receiving a code it seems like something might be up with their emails going out. Check with her and she'll probably offer you a code if you want one.


Oh boy, Michaela's inbox is going to be bursting at the seams today!


----------



## RTPGiants

tivoboy said:


> If you buy the unit now, how long does one have to activate it? I'm not going to be able to get to it for nearly at month at the location I'm putting it into? Does one have to select plan at purchase?


Not sure how long you have, but no you don't need a plan at purchase (apparently). They told me to wait until I got it and then to call them to transfer from an older unit.


----------



## rlcarr

Tivo II Jack said:


> I tried this about 5 or 6 times wiping my cookies and cache each time and always got the same price as the snail mail promo. Then I decided to email Michaela. Her response asked me if I was getting the MSD. I wasn't and I have gone through the process again and never saw any way to ask or apply for the MSD.


I had previously logged in and had used the snail mail promo code in my shopping cart. I then was unable to get rid of that promo code to use the AP promo code.

What finally worked for me was logging out of my tivo.com account, going to the "Shop" link while still logged out, adding the Roamio Pro and lifetime to my cart, then typing in the AP promo code. It applied the AP promo code and showed me a $900 total (as opposed to $1100). It then prompted me to log into my tivo.com account to see if I was eligible for MSD (I knew I would be). I logged in and it kept the AP code in place and knocked off the extra $100 for MSD, for a total of $800. I then placed my order and was billed for the $800+tax.


----------



## yukit

So it is probably too late to try to get the AP code now.

I am thinking of replacing a TivoHD with a Roamio basic. I think the best price is $150 with the AP, CSR or Amazon, but if I can get the AP code, I would get another Mini as well.

TIA


----------



## nycityuser

I got the great deal of a Roamio Pro for $399 with service transfer after being told no by the rep who gave it to me. Here's the story:

I had the advisory panel letter and asked the rep if I could use it as well as transfer my $6.95 service from a TiVo HD. She was familiar with the AP letter but said it could not be used when transferring service. To do that I would pay $475 for a Pro. I said yes to that.

I then said I'd also like to buy the Mini using the promo code in the AP letter. I asked if I should just order it online separately or if she could combine it with the Pro purchase. She asked me for the code and I read it off to her. She added the Mini to the order and asked if I wanted lifetime on the Mini with it. I said yes to the $150 lifetime.

When she then read the order back to me she said that the Pro would be $399. I asked her if that still included a transfer of the $6.95 service and she confirmed that. I mentioned that she had originally quoted me $475 for the Pro but she said that putting in the promo code for the Mini lowered the price of the Pro from $475 to $399. I expressed my happiness about that and she processed the order. It has shipped and should arrive on Monday.

Paying $399 for a Pro and $175 for a Mini with Lifetime is amazing. My monthly outlay for service will be $12 including the FIOS cablecard. Getting the same setup from Verizon would cost $30/month and would only include 2 tuners with much less recording capacity.


----------



## ort

Again, I'm glad you got the offer, but why on earth was I told three times I could not do it?

It's just horrible customer service to give every customer different prices and policies. What a crappy way to run a business and treat loyal customers.


----------



## waynomo

ort said:


> Again, I'm glad you got the offer, but why on earth was I told three times I could not do it?
> 
> It's just horrible customer service to give every customer different prices and policies. What a crappy way to run a business and treat loyal customers.


Well with an attitude like that no wonder. /joking


----------



## Lensman

nycityuser said:


> I had the advisory panel letter and asked the rep if I could use it as well as transfer my $6.95 service from a TiVo HD. She was familiar with the AP letter but said it could not be used when transferring service. To do that I would pay $475 for a Pro. I said yes to that.
> 
> I then said I'd also like to buy the Mini using the promo code in the AP letter. I asked if I should just order it online separately or if she could combine it with the Pro purchase. She asked me for the code and I read it off to her. She added the Mini to the order and asked if I wanted lifetime on the Mini with it. I said yes to the $150 lifetime.
> 
> When she then read the order back to me she said that the Pro would be $399. I asked her if that still included a transfer of the $6.95 service and she confirmed that. I mentioned that she had originally quoted me $475 for the Pro but she said that putting in the promo code for the Mini lowered the price of the Pro from $475 to $399. I expressed my happiness about that and she processed the order. It has shipped and should arrive on Monday.


This actually more closely matches what happened with me as well. I was told that no, I would only be able to transfer my monthly plan to a $499 Roamio Pro but when she entered my full order the price was $399.



ort said:


> Again, I'm glad you got the offer, but why on earth was I told three times I could not do it?
> 
> It's just horrible customer service to give every customer different prices and policies. What a crappy way to run a business and treat loyal customers.


I would like to posit another theory: They don't give different customers different prices but rather the agents have a different view of the offers compared to what's programmed into the system. This is consistent because basically everyone who has called in is told they can't transfer the $6.95 MSD to a $399 Advisory Panel Roamio Pro. But it seems that if you accept their $4xx offer and add a mini the Roamio Pro price goes to $399.

It's a different kind of inconsistency and I hope you find it less frustrating.

What did you end up getting anyway? And did you order a mini? All in all, you might have ended up with a better deal than I did since I ended up ordering a mini that I don't really need.

How much did you pay for lifetime on your old unit?


----------



## gilbreen

Very late in the thread, but if anyone has an unused code, I would appreciate it! Feel free to PM if you have one available.

Thanks!


----------



## steve614

I am willing to give up my AP code, but I don't want to just randomly choose someone, so here's what I'm going to do...

Similar to a radio call in prize, the *7th* person to PM me with the message *"I swear on my life I have not received an AP code from any other source."* gets the code.

*Only one PM entry per person*. If you try to PM multiple times to reach #7, you will be disqualified.

I would prefer that only those who did not get a code participate.
I reserve the right to deny the "winner" the code if my research leads me to believe they already received a code via another means. 
Obviously, there is only so much research that I can do, so I can't guarantee that the "prize" will go to someone who didn't already get a code.

If for some reason PM #7 becomes ineligible, the "prize" will go to #8. And so on, and so on...

"Contest" ends today (1/30/2014) @ 4:00pm or at the time I next check in and have already received the winning PM, whichever comes first.
May be extended if I have not yet received the 7th PM by 4:00pm.

I will reveal who the "winner" is in this thread, so make sure you are on the up and up (so to speak) if you don't want to get flamed. 

Good luck!


----------



## jwbelcher

7...7...7...7 7 7 7 7 7...7

- Friends reference


----------



## Ziggie

jwbelcher said:


> 7...7...7...7 7 7 7 7 7...7
> 
> - Friends reference


LoL!!! Love it  :up: (Monica on the sofa... 7, 7, 7!!)


----------



## KevinG

When the first 6 of you guys have finished PMing steve614, would you please post here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cherry ghost

I PMed him. I'm probably first.


----------



## cherry ghost

Or did I?


----------



## az1097

When I entered a promo code at the online check out, the Pro was dropped to 399.99 but the Mini dropped to 49.99 rather than 25. Any ideas why or how to correct it? I have yet to go through with it.


----------



## mpnret

Think about it. You are posting in a Roamio thread where the amount of participants with an available code is limited. I posted here without success. Then yesterday it hit me, post over in the XL4 thread where there are probably a lot of participants with an available code that never even venture over to the Roamio thread. Within hours of posting I was PM'ed with 2 codes and had my order placed. The post I created is still over there in the XL4 thread but I don't think there is anything in the S3 thread yet. (or elsewhere?) It worked for me.


----------



## rjbell4

az1097 said:


> When I entered my promo code at the online check out, the Pro was dropped to 399.99 but the Mini dropped to 49.99 rather than 25. Any ideas why or how to correct it?


I'm not sure, but I just used my code again (I still haven't pulled the trigger, but I anticipate doing so), and it dropped to $24.99 for me.


----------



## ort

Lensman said:


> This actually more closely matches what happened with me as well. I was told that no, I would only be able to transfer my monthly plan to a $499 Roamio Pro but when she entered my full order the price was $399.
> 
> I would like to posit another theory: They don't give different customers different prices but rather the agents have a different view of the offers compared to what's programmed into the system. This is consistent because basically everyone who has called in is told they can't transfer the $6.95 MSD to a $399 Advisory Panel Roamio Pro. But it seems that if you accept their $4xx offer and add a mini the Roamio Pro price goes to $399.
> 
> It's a different kind of inconsistency and I hope you find it less frustrating.
> 
> What did you end up getting anyway? And did you order a mini? All in all, you might have ended up with a better deal than I did since I ended up ordering a mini that I don't really need.
> 
> How much did you pay for lifetime on your old unit?


I wanted to get a Pro for $399 and transfer the $7 monthly to it.
Was told it would not work, but I could buy one (not using the code) for $477 (or a Plus for $324)
I asked if I could get that offer and also use the code to get a Mini and was told I could not, the best they could do on a Mini was $50
Thinking that was dumb, I bought the Roamio Plus for $324 on the phone, and then later used my coupon code to buy a Mini w/lifetime online.

Sounds like I totally screwed that up. But then again, why couldn't I use the coupon code? They screwed it up.


----------



## tivoboy

I just tried putting in my code, gave 399$ for the PRO and 25$ for each of three minis.. seems to work.

Only question is. I can't seem to order anything with a sub tied to it. I'll TIE A sub to them in the future, but won't be able to install or transfer for a month or so. Any thoughts on doing it that way without having sub's activated at time of purchase?


----------



## waynomo

I think the answer is yes, but I want to verify.

We can purchase the Roamio we want today using the AP code and decide upon a service plan for it after we receive it. Is this statement true?


----------



## rlcarr

waynomo said:


> I think the answer is yes, but I want to verify.
> 
> We can purchase the Roamio we want today using the AP code and decide upon a service plan for it after we receive it. Is this statement true?


Yes and no.

I believe you will have to select a service plan in order to complete and submit the order.

However, during the first 30 days you can change the service plan.


----------



## waynomo

rlcarr said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> I believe you will have to select a service plan in order to complete and submit the order.
> 
> However, during the first 30 days you can change the service plan.


I have 2 lifetime TiVos. Would I be eligible for the MSD (I think that's what it's called) for $6.95 a month or do I need a more expensive plan.


----------



## Dan203

MSD is $12.95/mo these days. The only people paying $6.95/mo are those that were grandfathered in a long time ago. Some people have said they've had success talking CSRs into giving them a $9.95/mo MSD plan on a new TiVo though.

However keep in mind that to get the MSD you have to keep the lifetime unit. If you sell it and it's transferred to another account then you'll lose the MSD and your service will jump to $14.95/mo.


----------



## larrs

Glad I found this thread. I got the offer in my mailbox and chatted with a CSR a week or so ago and they told me I could not get the discount and transfer service from my $7/mo. Premiere. Looks like maybe I can.

With 6 boxes, I need to do some math to see how this works best for me.


----------



## rjbell4

rlcarr said:


> I believe you will have to select a service plan in order to complete and submit the order.
> 
> However, during the first 30 days you can change the service plan.


I previously spoke to a CSR and confirmed that that is true. I'm going to go with the monthly plan for at least the first 29 days, just in case (a) I decide it's not worth it after all, or (b) TiVo comes out with a deal on PLS.


----------



## hutchinj

Looks like I don't have enough posts here to allow me to PM you but...

*"I swear on my life I have not received an AP code from any other source."
*

I actually am an AP member but never got the special discount offer. Don't know how to contact Michaela directly. Been an avid TiVo user since 2005. Would love to get a nice upgrade deal on a Roamio Pro w/Life Service!

-Hutch-
Orlando, FL



steve614 said:


> I am willing to give up my AP code, but I don't want to just randomly choose someone, so here's what I'm going to do...
> 
> Similar to a radio call in prize, the *7th* person to PM me with the message *"I swear on my life I have not received an AP code from any other source."* gets the code.
> 
> *Only one PM entry per person*. If you try to PM multiple times to reach #7, you will be disqualified.
> 
> I would prefer that only those who did not get a code participate.
> I reserve the right to deny the "winner" the code if my research leads me to believe they already received a code via another means.
> Obviously, there is only so much research that I can do, so I can't guarantee that the "prize" will go to someone who didn't already get a code.
> 
> If for some reason PM #7 becomes ineligible, the "prize" will go to #8. And so on, and so on...
> 
> "Contest" ends today (1/30/2014) @ 4:00pm or at the time I next check in and have already received the winning PM, whichever comes first.
> May be extended if I have not yet received the 7th PM by 4:00pm.
> 
> I will reveal who the "winner" is in this thread, so make sure you are on the up and up (so to speak) if you don't want to get flamed.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## steve614

And, the winner is....








































































NJ Webel. 

PM reply with the code has been sent. Congrats!


----------



## BlackBetty

First person to PM me can have it. I will be checking PM's in an hour or two (be patient for me to get back to you). If you PM me, please respond to this thread that a PM was sent so others will know not to PM me.

All I ask is that your order is more than just a mini. Obviously TiVo has sent out these codes to beef up their sub numbers. So I ask that your order is for at least 1 roamio (preferably a plus or pro, throw tivo a bone) and 1 mini.

Enjoy!


----------



## Luckyluc

Thought I would share what happened with my order. I called in having a code for AP, but called them based on the Roamio Upgrade offer that is featured online and when you call in.

They started my order. I got a Roamio Plus transferring service from my Premiere 4 2 tuner. I was quoted $324.99. Added 2 mini's. Gave them my AP code. Dropped the Plus to $299.99. Both mini's dropped to $24.99. They will be here on Tuesday/Wednesday. She then before I hung up offered me the lifetime $99 on the soon to be transferred Premiere box. 

This was better than trying the order online myself from what I could figure out.
If all goes well I will have 2 Premiere boxes for sale with lifetime the 2nd week of Feb.


----------



## chucka

I would pm people but I can't until I have 10 posts. 

I found that out when I tried pm'ing steve614 earlier. I don't know if I can receive them though?


----------



## speedy2

BlackBetty said:


> First person to PM me can have it. I will be checking PM's in an hour or two (be patient for me to get back to you). If you PM me, please respond to this thread that a PM was sent so others will know not to PM me.
> 
> All I ask is that your order is more than just a mini. Obviously TiVo has sent out these codes to beef up their sub numbers. So I ask that your order is for at least 1 roamio (preferably a plus or pro, throw tivo a bone) and 1 mini.
> 
> Enjoy!


I PM'd you!


----------



## nycityuser

I wasn't offered the $99 lifetime on the TiVo HD I will be "retiring" to transfer service to my new Roamio. But the TiVo HD is still active until I receive the Roamio and call in to activate it by transferring service.

Do folks think I will be offered the $99 lifetime at that time or will I be successful if I request it? I already have $99 lifetime on an old Series 2. Other TiVos on my account are a Premiere with annual service and a 2nd TiVo HD with the $6.95 monthly plan.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

shadoh said:


> So I'm seeing a lot of people begging for codes - I got one and used it. But I realized the other day, I've been getting the usually annoying text ad on my main TiVo Central screen saying there was a Roamio sale. I blooped it, and looking at the prices on the screen, it looked identical to what I was offered in the postcard and email. Has anyone else seen that? It looks like they're essentially opening it up to everyone, from what I can tell?


I was having the exact same issue so I emailed Michaela and she asked me if I was using the Multi-Service Discount (MSD). I wasn't so my price was the same as offered in the paper snail mail offer. I also couldn't find any way to add the MSD so I called Tivo sales. This led me into an annoying odyssey that had a great ending.

I spoke to a female who took my order, applied the MSD and gave me a a final price for Pro + lifetime for $870.98. When I got the confirmation email, the price showing was $899.98, a $29 increase.

I called back and spoke to a male and told him what happened. He tried several things to change this including canceling the order (long story) and placing a new one. Bottom line, (he thought) he let the original order go through at the higher price and said he was sending me a $100 refund resulting in a $71 savings to me and a price of $799.98.

Yesterday I looked up my order history and saw my 2009 purchase of two S3's and the new order and then I noticed the status of the new order was "Canceled". I called Tivo and got another male. After over 20 minutes of back and forth, he couldn't find any way to fix this and transferred me to a supervisor.

He was also having problems and finally made this offer. Go to Best Buy and buy a Pro and then get back to him and he will activate the box and give me lifetime for $199. I went straight to Best Buy and bought a Pro for $599.98 and then got back to the supervisor. I wound up with the Pro + lifetime for $799.98 except that he told me I was still getting the $100 refund to make the final price $699.98.

Today I moved the cable card from the S3 to the Pro and had it paired so I should be all set...but nooooo...another odyssey began...more in another note.

You need to call Tivo with your code and get the MSD included.

I never used my AP promo code, but during one of the attempts to fix the mess I had, a rep was unable to apply my code because it came up as already used (for the canceled order).


----------



## 1209tm

I'm overdue for a good functioning Tivo, so if anyone has a promo code that wont be used, I'd greatly appreciate to receive and use it. Please PM me, thank you.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

What I need here are either answers or directions to better places to ask these questions.

With my Roamio Pro all set up and cable card paired Tivo Central has a new look with the first drastic changes since my first Sony Series 1 unit in 1998. I am a bit lost.

I am trying to set up my new season passes and it doesn't look easy. There doesn't seem to be an option to Find Shows by Time or Channel. So far, the only way I have found to search for shows is the Search feature in which I have to use the remote to spell out the name of each show in order to get a season pass. There has to be a better way.

Right now the indicator shows the Pro is recording three shows which I believe are Wheel of Fortune, Duck Dynasty and Cash Cab. The Wheel and Duck recordings are fine, but when I attempt to watch any Cash Cab recordings they don't work.

One is in progress and 2 are alreay recorded. If I attempt to play any one of them and click on Play, I am instantly asked if I want to delete this recording or keep it. I choose keep, but I can't watch them.

I have no idea which other shows will have this same problem.


----------



## humbb

I was one of the folks who put in the order for the $399 Pro on Amazon through their Marketplace partner Etailz on 1/11, only to have it cancelled two days later. I decided to try Amazon chat and see if I could talk them into giving me the Amazon dynamic pricing at the time I ordered of $433.59.

After several back and forth discussions ("Amazon's policy is not to price match Marketplace prices" | "I'm just asking you to price match your own price" | blah, blah, blah ...), I mentioned that I had a screenshot of the Amazon page showing the Etailz offering (showing 12 items in stock) and the Amazon price in the lower right corner. I also offered to send it to him if he would like.

The Amazon CSR moved in my direction then - "What would you like me to do for you?" I said I would like to buy the Pro for the discounted Amazon price shown in the screenshot.

Waiting a couple of minutes, then "Order the item right now, give me the order number, and I will discount it to the Marketplace price." I was surprised, but just to make sure I said "and that would be $399.99?" Another few seconds and he came back with "Yes".

So with CA tax, it came to about $436 and I was extremely happy. Gotta love Amazon. :up:

I've had some pretty good luck recently playing CSR roulette. Ask me how I managed to get free shipping from Tivo on a Slide Pro remote that's arriving today.


----------



## NJ Webel

steve614 said:


> And, the winner is....
> 
> NJ Webel.
> 
> PM reply with the code has been sent. Congrats!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## BlackBetty

speedy2 said:


> I PM'd you!


enjoy.


----------



## jonglee

I have a code (I purchased my Roamio through other channels) so first person who PMs me will get the code for free.


----------



## jonglee

jonglee said:


> I have a code (I purchased my Roamio through other channels) so first person who PMs me will get the code for free.


code given away.


----------



## mpaquette

I almost bought a plus from ABT this afternoon, but thought I'd check this thread one more to see if anyone has an unused code they are willing to give me.


----------



## Worf

Entries are now closed.

The order of PMs:

1 - gilbreen
2 - Punker1234
3 - tlwizard

Entries 4-6 are not used. Stand by for the draw.

DRAW: 
Rolls - 6, 5, 5,

*3*

Congratulations to tlwizard! And thanks to gilbreen and Punker1234 for participating! Hope you guys find someone else to get you a code!


----------



## dave13077

I am too still looking for a code. If someone would like to PM me that would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TigerTony

Looking to get a Pro if I can get a code. 

Thanks


----------



## mellenfan

Please mesage me if you have a code you're not going to use. I'd like to get a Roamio Pro! Thanks You!!


----------



## robla64

I just have a Regular Premire lifetime, will the Mini work with that or do you need a Pro?


----------



## az1097

robla64 said:


> I just have a Regular Premire lifetime, will the Mini work with that or do you need a Pro?


The Mini will work with your Premiere, you'd need to get service for the Mini.


----------



## az1097

Last day to use the advisory panel's promo code...If there's anyone who wont be using it, I'd greatly appreciate if you'd consider passing it on to me. Thank you.


----------



## robla64

az1097 said:


> The Mini will work with your Premiere, you'd need to get service for the Mini.


Thanks, Is it still true that it will take up one of the tuners.


----------



## Bierboy

Midnight can't come soon enough....


----------



## Ziggie

First of all, I'm thrilled that so many have benefited from this offer! :up: It was great to read how people offered their codes to others.. very nice indeed!

Our units were delivered days ago but we won't be hooking them up until tomorrow. I'm apprehensive about dealing with Comcast (the pairing process) and worry about them screwing up my account (they seem to do that every time I call them.. sigh).


----------



## Punker1234

I'm also looking for a code. If you do happen to have one to spare, I'd appreciate it very much. Once I receive one, I'll post here so I don't accidentally get two. Thank you!


----------



## waynomo

Nothing like waiting till the last minute . . .

The agent was great. (Female, name started with a B, something like Bandana)

It was a 14 minute wait on the phone. I ordered a Pro and a mini.I first ordered a mini, then I cancelled the mini, and as she was finalizing everything I ordered the mini again. Even though we don't really need it, I decided it was to good of a deal to pass up and not at least try it.

And then I had call waiting chime in. I told the agent I was just going to tell the person I would call them back. When I flipped back to the TiVo sales rep, there was just silence. I waited a minute. Nothing. Then flipped back and forth a couple of times. Always just silence. I finally hung up my phone. No sooner had I done that then she rang me up on my cell phone to finish and confirm everything.

I was very grateful for that considering I had spend over 25 minutes on the phone already.

Anyway looking forward to getting them!

And thank you to the OP for starting this thread. If it weren't for that I probably wouldn't have even paid any attention to the AP email.


----------



## mjlawless

Biggest procrastinator ever. If anyone has a code, I would love to use it.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## tivoboy

robla64 said:


> Thanks, Is it still true that it will take up one of the tuners.


only when in use.


----------



## tivoboy

Ziggie said:


> First of all, I'm thrilled that so many have benefited from this offer! :up: It was great to read how people offered their codes to others.. very nice indeed!
> 
> Our units were delivered days ago but we won't be hooking them up until tomorrow. I'm apprehensive about dealing with Comcast (the pairing process) and worry about them screwing up my account (they seem to do that every time I call them.. sigh).


where are you located? I've done Comcast in the Bay Area, couldn't have been easier. I just picked up the cable cards at at location, popped them in, called the cable card number and it was done.


----------



## tivoboy

spherular said:


> If there are people that "have to have" a code, here are some I'm offering. These don't expire so don't worry about the Jan 31 deadline.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321311842901 1 x code - starting at 99c
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321308967006 4 x codes - all offers ($250 buy it now)
> 
> any questions let me know


really, I mean really?


----------



## waynomo

Looks like the offending post was removed.


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> Nothing like waiting till the last minute . . .
> 
> The agent was great. (Female, name started with a B, something like Bandana)
> 
> It was a 14 minute wait on the phone. I ordered a Pro and a mini.I first ordered a mini, then I cancelled the mini, and as she was finalizing everything I ordered the mini again. Even though we don't really need it, I decided it was to good of a deal to pass up and not at least try it.
> 
> And then I had call waiting chime in. I told the agent I was just going to tell the person I would call them back. When I flipped back to the TiVo sales rep, there was just silence. I waited a minute. Nothing. Then flipped back and forth a couple of times. Always just silence. I finally hung up my phone. No sooner had I done that then she rang me up on my cell phone to finish and confirm everything.
> 
> I was very grateful for that considering I had spend over 25 minutes on the phone already.
> 
> Anyway looking forward to getting them!
> 
> _And thank you to the OP for starting this thread. If it weren't for that I probably wouldn't have even paid any attention to the AP email._


Glad you finally pulled the trigger waynomo! :up: And thank you for the shout out ~ you're very welcome! As I mentioned up above, I'm happy so many people were able to benefit from this thread and the codes that were offered 



tivoboy said:


> where are you located? I've done Comcast in the Bay Area, couldn't have been easier. I just picked up the cable cards at at location, popped them in, called the cable card number and it was done.


South Florida here... and I know how "easy" it's supposed to be. However, *nothing* down here with Comcast is EVER easy! :down:


----------



## hutchinj

1209tm said:


> I'm overdue for a good functioning Tivo, so if anyone has a promo code that wont be used, I'd greatly appreciate to receive and use it. Please PM me, thank you.


I cannot PM in this Forum until I have > 10 posts, but if anyone is looking for a TiVo discount code, you are welcome to this one:

XA050G66VP

This code will get you a Roamio Pro w/Lifetime for $899.99

If you call customer service with this code, you might be able to swing an additional MSD discount. This code expires today, 1/31/14.


----------



## hutchinj

waynomo said:


> Should this be reported? Seems like blatant spam, but some people might appreciate.
> 
> Eta. Cross posted also.


I certainly see nothing wrong with this. I wouldn't have known about these extra deep discount codes otherwise. :up:


----------



## waynomo

hutchinj said:


> I certainly see nothing wrong with this. I wouldn't have known about these extra deep discount codes otherwise. :up:


I've now seen it listed in 3 different threads. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ziggie

hutchinj said:


> I cannot PM in this Forum until I have > 10 posts, but if anyone is looking for a TiVo discount code, you are welcome to this one:
> 
> XA050G66VP
> 
> This code will get you a Roamio Pro w/Lifetime for $899.99
> 
> If you call customer service with this code, you might be able to swing an additional MSD discount. This code expires today, 1/31/14.


Is this an AP code?


----------



## Ziggie

tivoboy said:


> really, I mean really?





waynomo said:


> Should this be reported? Seems like blatant spam, but some people might appreciate.
> 
> Eta. Cross posted also.


You might want to edit your posts to remove the ebay quoted message  (if you so desire)


----------



## TigerTony

Ziggie said:


> Is this an AP code?


Just a regular code for $100 off.


----------



## Ziggie

TigerTony said:


> Just a regular code for $100 off.


Nice of you to share :up:


----------



## moonscape

Well, ordering my Roamio Pro was an adventure ...

Got a code from Michaela ASAP yesterday (thanks!) and called today to order because online my multi-service discount came up when selecting the Pro, but disappeared in the cart.

Was on hold with Tivo CS forever, and the very nice woman came back after speaking w/ supervisor and said I couldn't get the discount because that would be taking advantage of 2 discounts. Told her lots of people here got multi-service discount, and obviously Tivo Advisors have a Tivo already! Without that discount the deal is no better than the widely advertised public one.

She went back to the supervisor, came back and said because I had 5 boxes on my account (3 Series 2's and 2 S3's), I was starting over with Tivo boxes and there was no discount. 

Okay, that sounded not right and I protested. She was trying to get a good answer, on hold again, came back and said because the S2's hadn't connected in a couple of years, and my S3's had been discounted, I couldn't get another discount.

Told her that was a deal-breaker, and she went digging for other workable specials. Then, suddenly, somehow, the discount showed up for me in my order cart where it hadn't before. So, I got the Pro life-timed for $800 - shipping Monday - after 3 different reasons why I didn't qualify.

Curious if anyone else had lifetime multi-service discount issues ...

addendum: Discount didn't show up in my confirming email, so now on with another CS rep. Glitch in the system somehow. I don't qualify for the multi-service discount so I cancelled my order. Shows shipped (just ordered within the hour!) - I'll refuse shipment and wait for another deal. 

Anyone ordering, be sure and check your email confirmation.


----------



## Ziggie

moonscape said:


> Well, ordering my Roamio Pro was an adventure ...
> 
> Got a code from Michaela ASAP yesterday (thanks!) and called today to order because online my multi-service discount came up when selecting the Pro, but disappeared in the cart.
> 
> Was on hold with Tivo CS forever, and the very nice woman came back after speaking w/ supervisor and said I couldn't get the discount because that would be taking advantage of 2 discounts. Told her lots of people here got multi-service discount, and obviously Tivo Advisors have a Tivo already! Without that discount the deal is no better than the widely advertised public one.
> 
> She went back to the supervisor, came back and said because I had 5 boxes on my account (3 Series 2's and 2 S3's), I was starting over with Tivo boxes and there was no discount.
> 
> Okay, that sounded not right and I protested. She was trying to get a good answer, on hold again, came back and said because the S2's hadn't connected in a couple of years, and my S3's had been discounted, I couldn't get another discount.
> 
> Told her that was a deal-breaker, and she went digging for other workable specials. Then, suddenly, somehow, the discount showed up for me in my order cart where it hadn't before. So, I got the Pro life-timed for $800 - shipping Monday - after 3 different reasons why I didn't qualify.
> 
> Curious if anyone else had lifetime multi-service discount issues ...
> 
> addendum: Discount didn't show up in my confirming email, so now on with another CS rep. She said this happened w/ someone else, she just went through this, and knows how to input it. But - my code is showing as redeemed ... on hold again. Sheesh.


Interested in hearing how this turns out.. GL!


----------



## humbb

moonscape said:


> She went back to the supervisor, came back and said because I had 5 boxes on my account (3 Series 2's and 2 S3's), I was starting over with Tivo boxes and there was no discount.
> 
> Okay, that sounded not right and I protested. She was trying to get a good answer, on hold again, came back and said because the S2's hadn't connected in a couple of years, and myths S3's had been discounted, I couldn't get another discount.


Have you tried to connect to TiVo service with one of your S2's? I hadn't used my S2 since 2008, but reconnected just before my Roamio purchase just to get the MSD.


----------



## tivoboy

Ziggie said:


> Is this an AP code?


I don't think this is an AP code, since the AP price is 399$, and the lifetime is 400$, making it 799$, not 899$..Seems to be just regular pricing, no?


----------



## alarson83

I only went partially with the advisors panel deal because it was actually better to go with the discount they offered because i could transfer service and they lowered the service charge on one of my boxes to make it a really good deal.

Lowered my tivoHD (which will now exit service and service transferred) to $6.95
Adding Roamio plus for $325. Throwing in a moca adapter and a poe filter for free (can use that for my premiere if i want.. or for any other network devices id assume). Added 3 year warranty for $40.
Added tivo mini using advisors panel code for $25 (plus first month).
Total price: $390 plus ~13/month

Was paying $25 a month (15 for premiere, 10 for HD). Now (if i remove the premiere) will be running at $13. Add in the removed cablecard and the upgrade pays for itself in about 2 years. 

Plus, if i want i have the option (and have been given a code to verify) of lifetiming my premiere for $99. Might be worth doing if i could sell that for a profit.


----------



## waynomo

Ziggie said:


> You might want to edit your posts to remove the ebay quoted message  (if you so desire)


 Ty


----------



## az1097

Any last minute AP Promo Code donation? I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## javabird

Ziggie said:


> 2 years = $29.99
> 3 years = $39.99


I purchased the Pro online (yes, I procrastinated till the last minute) and I was so excited about placing my order that I forgot to add an extended warranty. Does anyone know if I can add it later, or does it need to be in the cart at time of purchase?


----------



## nycityuser

javabird said:


> I purchased the Pro online (yes, I procrastinated till the last minute) and I was so excited about placing my order that I forgot to add an extended warranty. Does anyone know if I can add it later, or does it need to be in the cart at time of purchase?


You have 90 days to add the warranty. I ordered earlier this week a Pro and Mini. I included lifetime on the Mini so it already shows up on my account with the offer to add the warranty within 90 days. When I get the Pro I have to call to transfer my $6.95 service from another box - I'll add the warranty at that time.


----------



## javabird

nycityuser said:


> You have 90 days to add the warranty. I ordered earlier this week a Pro and Mini. I included lifetime on the Mini so it already shows up on my account with the offer to add the warranty within 90 days. When I get the Pro I have to call to transfer my $6.95 service from another box - I'll add the warranty at that time.


Ah, thank you!


----------



## moonscape

humbb said:


> Have you tried to connect to TiVo service with one of your S2's? I hadn't used my S2 since 2008, but reconnected just before my Roamio purchase just to get the MSD.


No - one S2 has a funky HD and I never installed the new one. Another was stolen. The 3rd I gave to a friend in NC who never set it up. She just did, it called in fine, and now I'll see if there's any way to rescue the discount after the fact. Doubt it.

What I'd really like to do (obviously) is now order a new Pro - but it's a one-use code.

Too many people are begging here for me to have a chance at this late hour, but, um ... anyone not using theirs and can help out? I really want a Pro but it's a financial stretch as it is and I can't justify it if I can't get the MSD also.

You'd be my hero(ine)!


----------



## az1097

Thank you for the Promo Code!

If you ordered from California, I'm curious how much tax you were charged?!


----------



## Punker1234

Looks like I waited too long. Got home from work, called the number and no one there. Tried via chat and that was probably theeee worst chat person of all time. "Sorry, that question is not answered in the database, I cannot help you."

The deal I got in the mail was only $50 off, so I will wait and see if something better come sup int he next 3-6 months months. Crosses fingers.


----------



## rjbell4

Just bought a Roamio Pro + Mini. Nothing like the last minute, right? 

I'll probably get the PLS, but decided not to at the moment, since I have 30 days to decide without "double paying". That'll spread out the cost, and give me a chance to see if there's any special lifetime offers in the next month. I just figured out I kept my TiVo HD for 6+ years, so PLS is probably worth it to me.

I skipped the extended warranty. After chatting with a CSR online, I basically figured that it's $40 for a 2-3 years extra coverage, versus a maximum payout of $150 for an exchange. I figured if my maximum loss was ~$700 (Pro + PLS), I might do it, but at a maximum payout of $150, I'll "roll the dice".

I wasn't originally planning on getting the Pro, since the advantage over the Plus is "just" a bigger hard drive, but the escalating discount (an extra $100 off the Pro) got me -- just like I'm sure they planned!


----------



## styre

moonscape said:


> Well, ordering my Roamio Pro was an adventure ...
> 
> Got a code from Michaela ASAP yesterday (thanks!) and called today to order because online my multi-service discount came up when selecting the Pro, but disappeared in the cart.
> 
> Was on hold with Tivo CS forever, and the very nice woman came back after speaking w/ supervisor and said I couldn't get the discount because that would be taking advantage of 2 discounts. Told her lots of people here got multi-service discount, and obviously Tivo Advisors have a Tivo already! Without that discount the deal is no better than the widely advertised public one.
> 
> She went back to the supervisor, came back and said because I had 5 boxes on my account (3 Series 2's and 2 S3's), I was starting over with Tivo boxes and there was no discount.
> 
> Okay, that sounded not right and I protested. She was trying to get a good answer, on hold again, came back and said because the S2's hadn't connected in a couple of years, and my S3's had been discounted, I couldn't get another discount.
> 
> Told her that was a deal-breaker, and she went digging for other workable specials. Then, suddenly, somehow, the discount showed up for me in my order cart where it hadn't before. So, I got the Pro life-timed for $800 - shipping Monday - after 3 different reasons why I didn't qualify.
> 
> Curious if anyone else had lifetime multi-service discount issues ...
> 
> addendum: Discount didn't show up in my confirming email, so now on with another CS rep. Glitch in the system somehow. I don't qualify for the multi-service discount so I cancelled my order. Shows shipped (just ordered within the hour!) - I'll refuse shipment and wait for another deal.
> 
> Anyone ordering, be sure and check your email confirmation.


Had somewhat similar issue with MSD was seeing it when I added the TiVo but it disappeared in the cart.

I first called on Tuesday and asked for a better price than the $399 based upon what some others had gotten in this thread(I did not mention the website issue). The CSR checked with a supervisor and said no $399 was the best. Anyway I said I would think about it and maybe call back.

So I called back yesterday gave the advisory panel code and then that CSR quoted $499 lifetime in the total. I said I had been told Tuesday it was $399 and she actually saw a note about it( I think the CSR Tuesday may have made the note from the price I told her).

I held and was told the same thing about a broken TiVo with lifetime I no longer have not calling in for 2 years making the website quote MSD incorrectly. I held again since I had a concrete offer that was noted and mentioned they should honor the $399 the website continued to display. Finally what I was able to get is a confirmation# and a supervisors name I can call back with after the 30 day trial and get $100 credited back to my card. So I placed the order for a pro with the advisory code for $399 and $499 lifetime set a reminder for myself to call back first week of March.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ort

So far this activation process has been super annoying.

Called Charter to arrange for a cable card pickup.
Reserved one and a tuning adaptor to be picked up.
Went to pick it up, waited in line for 30 minutes and... they didn't have any.
Scheduled a tech to come out.
Called TiVo to activate my Roamio and transfer my old $7 plan.
Was on hold for 25 minutes.
Was told there was some sort of glitch in the system and my service wouldn't be activated for 24-72 hours.
Asked about getting $99 Lifetime on my old TiVo HD I'm replacing. CSR acted like he had no idea what I was talking about.
Got transferred to someone else. On hold for 10 minutes.
Explained everything, told her the salesperson on the phone offered my $99 a week ago.
Put on hold for 10 minutes.
Finally told they couldn't do it today, but if I called back after my Roamio finally gets activated they can do it.

Great.

So anyway, no I have this fancy brick and a cable tech coming out tomorrow to put in a cable card and a tuning adaptor and I can't even check to see if they are working right.

Plus, I want to put this thing in my entertainment center (which currently houses a Premiere) but I can't really do that, since it's not active yet. And my whole entertainment center is wired up for cable and internet and all that jazz, and now the cable tech is going to have to wire everything up to a TiVo 3 feet off to the side while I wait for the service to come on.

It's going to be a complete mess of wires and confusion.

And have I mentioned that I have a 13 month old who is completely bonkers and will just LOVE to be screwing with all of this stuff which will have to be right out in the open for this whole process.

It all adds up to a whole lot of annoyance.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## tlwizard

Worf said:


> Entries are now closed.
> 
> The order of PMs:
> 
> 1 - gilbreen
> 2 - Punker1234
> 3 - tlwizard
> 
> Entries 4-6 are not used. Stand by for the draw.
> 
> DRAW:
> Rolls - 6, 5, 5,
> 
> *3*
> 
> Congratulations to tlwizard! And thanks to gilbreen and Punker1234 for participating! Hope you guys find someone else to get you a code!


Thanks so much! Ordered a pro with lifetime. Thanks again Worf!


----------



## Worf

tlwizard said:


> Thanks so much! Ordered a pro with lifetime. Thanks again Worf!


No problem.

I did it to have a little fun with it as well - I got the idea from steve614's post. And consider yourself lucky you were online at the time to take advantage of it (I was partly worried no one would participate before I close it).

Good to know it's been put to good use.


----------



## mellenfan

If anyone has a discount they are not going to use - I'd love to get me a new shiny Pro!


----------



## Bierboy

mellenfan said:


> If anyone has a discount they are not going to use - I'd love to get me a new shiny Pro!


Deadline was yesterday to use the AP code...


----------



## wtherrell

Good thing I happened on this thread. As someone mentioned it I looked in my junk mail folder and there was the email from Michaela with my AP code. Tried to order on line but it would not let me do free shipping. So I called, and was connected quickly to a very nice lady and so my RoPro with LS is on the way for $800. It will replace an ageing S2 with lifetime. Hope it plays nice with my Pioneer S2, THD, and Premiere XL. I have three of these on Moca and one on WiFi. This new one will be on the Moca connection. 
Thanks, everyone for all the helpful info!


----------



## Ziggie

Just wanted to say that it didn't work out for us  After nearly 7 hours of trying to get the PRO to work (3+ of those hours on the phone with TiVo), the unit is packaged and waiting for UPS to pick it up early next week.

We're disheartened, but there was nothing that could be done. 

I hope everyone else has much better success than we did ~ :up:


----------



## Tivogre

Ziggie said:


> Just wanted to say that it didn't work out for us  After nearly 7 hours of trying to get the PRO to work (3+ of those hours on the phone with TiVo), the unit is packaged and waiting for UPS to pick it up early next week. We're disheartened, but there was nothing that could be done. I hope everyone else has much better success than we did ~ :up:


Most likely a defective Tivo. It happens. Aren't they / won't they (TiVo) send a replacement?


----------



## Ziggie

Tivogre said:


> Most likely a defective Tivo. It happens. Aren't they / won't they (TiVo) send a replacement?


Tivogre, yes... they were quite willing, but we're done. We expended so much effort today that we're not ready to go through it again with another box.


----------



## poppagene

Picked up a roamio and two minis, will try them out and see if they are adequate to replace the 3 premieres in service now. Thought about getting 2 roamios but the $50 discount on the roamio wasn;t as compelling as the $75 discount on the minis.


----------



## lgnad

Tivogre said:


> Most likely a defective Tivo. It happens. Aren't they / won't they (TiVo) send a replacement?


We'll never know what the problem really was. He only posted to complain it didn't work, refused to provide any details, relied 100% on tivo support despite the shared observation from forum members that they aren't always the best at supporting networking, gave up and boxed it up.

Guess he didn't really want it to work <shrug>


----------



## falc122727

Ziggie said:


> Tivogre, yes... they were quite willing, but we're done..


Don't give up! Just got my Roamio Pro and Mini set up and I'm ecstatic! The Roamio is beyond my expectations. I never went with a Premier, so going from a TivoHD to a Roamio is a whole new world. The speed of navigation is incredible. There are no lags at all. Some of the new features are incredible. The ability to get my cable channels, Netflix, and Xfinity On-demand in the search results is a game changer. The HD menus and graphics are gorgeous. The streaming to an Iphone is flawless! I just can't say enough about the Roamio!

I love the Mini too! It is basically like having another Roamio. I'm so impressed, I just ordered another one. Having my whole house wired and set up for gigabit Ethernet is a huge plus. I now have no Comcast products (other than 2 cablecards), as I returned 4 Comcast Boxes today and dramatically reduced my monthly bill.

Ziggie - give it another try!


----------



## waynomo

Ziggie said:


> Tivogre, yes... they were quite willing, but we're done. We expended so much effort today that we're not ready to go through it again with another box.


It's a shame. You started this whole thing!


----------



## jwbelcher

waynomo said:


> It's a shame. You started this whole thing!


Completely agree. Don't let a bad ethernet port deter you! You've yet to find out how your CableCARD firmware will behave! Seriously, hope you do give it another shot.


----------



## moonscape

styre said:


> Had somewhat similar issue with MSD was seeing it when I added the TiVo but it disappeared in the cart.


The friend w/ my S2 in NC set it up, had it call in, and I was given a $100 (plus estimated tax) credit back on my card which should appear in a couple of weeks the CS guy said.

I'm happy. Was going to refuse the pkg because I don't need the Roamio, I just want it  - and now I get to keep it.

Got the Pro but not mini, because I'll hang onto one of my lifetimed S3's and sell the other - the question is which one. I have a Series 3 with 1T storage, and an HD w/ 2T. 2T and one cable card make it a no-brainer I suppose, but I always preferred the Series 3 for some reason - probably the controls on the box (which I almost never use) and display (which I almost never look at) ...


----------



## Ziggie

falc122727 said:


> Don't give up! Just got my Roamio Pro and Mini set up and I'm ecstatic! The Roamio is beyond my expectations. I never went with a Premier, so going from a TivoHD to a Roamio is a whole new world. The speed of navigation is incredible. There are no lags at all. Some of the new features are incredible. The ability to get my cable channels, Netflix, and Xfinity On-demand in the search results is a game changer. The HD menus and graphics are gorgeous. The streaming to an Iphone is flawless! I just can't say enough about the Roamio!
> 
> I love the Mini too! It is basically like having another Roamio. I'm so impressed, I just ordered another one. Having my whole house wired and set up for gigabit Ethernet is a huge plus. I now have no Comcast products (other than 2 cablecards), as I returned 4 Comcast Boxes today and dramatically reduced my monthly bill.
> 
> Ziggie - give it another try!


Falc, that's wonderful! :up: How great that you're having such a terrific experience ~ that's what it should be!



waynomo said:


> It's a shame. You started this whole thing!


I'm half-laughing at the irony of it all lol! 



jwbelcher said:


> Completely agree. Don't let a bad ethernet port deter you! You've yet to find out how your CableCARD firmware will behave! Seriously, hope you do give it another shot.


The cablecard pairing went through with no issue at all (and we did think we'd run into a problem with that!)

-----------------------------------

In summary, the unit itself would not connect to the router no matter what we did. We received N02 and C202 errors for hours and hours (literally... we started setup at 8:30 am EST and finally called it quits right before 3 pm). It continuously told us our password was wrong (it wasn't). It was just one huge problem that we couldn't solve. The signal strength was 92% and the unit was showing zero. It was just getting much too frustrating. My poor hubby went through so much trying to make it work (while recovering from major eye surgery) that we decided to agree with the tech and return it. They offered to send us a replacement unit, but we declined.

I am happy that so many got to benefit from this offer though, even if we weren't among them


----------



## waynomo

Ziggie said:


> Falc, that's wonderful! :up: How great that you're having such a terrific experience ~ that's what it should be!
> 
> I'm half-laughing at the irony of it all lol!
> 
> The cablecard pairing went through with no issue at all (and we did think we'd run into a problem with that!)
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> In summary, the unit itself would not connect to the router no matter what we did. We received N02 and C202 errors for hours and hours (literally... we started setup at 8:30 am EST and finally called it quits right before 3 pm). It continuously told us our password was wrong (it wasn't). It was just one huge problem that we couldn't solve. The signal strength was 92% and the unit was showing zero. It was just getting much too frustrating. My poor hubby went through so much trying to make it work (while recovering from major eye surgery) that we decided to agree with the tech and return it. They offered to send us a replacement unit, but we declined.
> 
> I am happy that so many got to benefit from this offer though, even if we weren't among them


Were are you? Maybe someone from here would be willing to come over and help.


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> Were are you? Maybe someone from here would be willing to come over and help.


How very nice of you to suggest this waynomo  Very kind indeed :up:

I was talking to my neighbor a little while ago and he wants us to try and install an ethernet cable. I told him that we can't do that (post-op surgical restrictions) but it has reopened the discussion here.


----------



## ort

ort said:


> So far this activation process has been super annoying.
> 
> Called Charter to arrange for a cable card pickup.
> Reserved one and a tuning adaptor to be picked up.
> Went to pick it up, waited in line for 30 minutes and... they didn't have any.
> Scheduled a tech to come out.
> Called TiVo to activate my Roamio and transfer my old $7 plan.
> Was on hold for 25 minutes.
> Was told there was some sort of glitch in the system and my service wouldn't be activated for 24-72 hours.
> Asked about getting $99 Lifetime on my old TiVo HD I'm replacing. CSR acted like he had no idea what I was talking about.
> Got transferred to someone else. On hold for 10 minutes.
> Explained everything, told her the salesperson on the phone offered my $99 a week ago.
> Put on hold for 10 minutes.
> Finally told they couldn't do it today, but if I called back after my Roamio finally gets activated they can do it.


...and it continues.

Cable tech was scheduled to come out between 1 and 3. Showed up at 4:15. Planned my whole day around this visit. Whole saturday basically wasted.

He told me he couldn't give me a cable card because TiVo wasn't activated. I spent a lot of time explaining him everything. After about 30 minutes on phone with his boss he finally gave me a cablecard.

So later that night, the TiVo finally gets activated. Some time passes and I call charter to activate the cable card.

On hold for 20 minutes. Get a hold of someone who says they need to transfer me to the special cable card department. On hold for another 15 minutes. The tech answers and tells me they will have to transfer me to the special cable card department. I laugh.

Finally, after being on hold for another 10 minutes the correct person answers, but after 30 minutes of dining around with numbers they are unable to pair the card because when you go to the "cablecard pairing" screen it just says "info not available" and we can't get the HOST ID number we need.

So I have a tech scheduled to come out on Tuesday.

Ugh.


----------



## nycityuser

ort said:


> Finally, after being on hold for another 10 minutes the correct person answers, but after 30 minutes of dining around with numbers they are unable to pair the card because when you go to the "cablecard pairing" screen it just says "info not available" and we can't get the HOST ID number we need.
> 
> So I have a tech scheduled to come out on Tuesday.
> 
> Ugh.


What's amazing/annoying about that is the tech guy at your home is probably just going to call in some information and the pairing will be done by someone back at Charter's offices. So the presence of the tech at your home is really unnecessary - he's just providing the ability to reach the right person. Had you been properly connected to that person you could have achieved this yourself. But Charter (and other cablecos) often are totally clueless about cablecard issues.


----------



## gt5059b

Bierboy said:


> Deadline was yesterday to use the AP code...


I used my code on 2/1 and it worked fine; got a Pro and Mini.


----------



## Bierboy

gt5059b said:


> I used my code on 2/1 and it worked fine; got a Pro and Mini.


Good for you...THEY LIED!!!

From the e-mail --

_A special thank-you from TiVo!

As a TiVo Advisors panelist, you really are part of an elite group. Thank you for taking a few minutes every month to answer our questions and help develop our products. We really, really appreciate it!

I've just received a limited number of exclusive, one-time-only promo codes for TiVo Advisors panelists in good standing. If you've been thinking about upgrading to TiVo Roamio, you won't find a better deal right now. This code is good for $50 off TiVo Roamio (regularly $199.99), $100 off Roamio Plus (regularly $399.99), $200 off Roamio Pro (regularly $599.99), and $75 off TiVo Mini* (regularly $99.99). TiVo service is required.

Your unique promo code is: -----------

To redeem the code, go to http://tivo.com/shop and look for "Enter promo code" just above the subtotal during checkout. Click the link and enter the code into the text box. Each promo code can only be used once and is good for only one Roamio DVR and/or one TiVo Mini. (You may purchase one DVR and one Mini using this code, but not two DVRs.) *This code is only valid through January 31, 2014. *

Our thanks again for your participation!

Michaela Logan
Panel Manager
TiVo Research Group

** Offer expires January 31, 2014. * TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice. Offer cannot be combined with any other promotion. TiVo service is required. If you have questions, please contact TiVo customer support at 1-877-289-8486._


----------



## jwbelcher

Bierboy said:


> Good for you...THEY LIED!!!


Think of it as encouragement to make their Q4 numbers.


----------



## ort

nycityuser said:


> What's amazing/annoying about that is the tech guy at your home is probably just going to call in some information and the pairing will be done by someone back at Charter's offices. So the presence of the tech at your home is really unnecessary - he's just providing the ability to reach the right person. Had you been properly connected to that person you could have achieved this yourself. But Charter (and other cablecos) often are totally clueless about cablecard issues.


I don't think I would put up with this much hassle for many things. It really is insane what you have to go through to get a TiVo up and running. I can't imagine many people would go through all this.


----------



## jwbelcher

Ziggie said:


> How very nice of you to suggest this waynomo  Very kind indeed :up:
> 
> I was talking to my neighbor a little while ago and he wants us to try and install an ethernet cable. I told him that we can't do that (post-op surgical restrictions) but it has reopened the discussion here.


While it may seem insane, you could try a wireless bridge. Tivo would see it as Ethernet, but you'll get the wireless connection to avoid pulling cable.


----------



## CrispyCritter

ort said:


> I don't think I would put up with this much hassle for many things. It really is insane what you have to go through to get a TiVo up and running. I can't imagine many people would go through all this.


Very few TiVo owners do. You do realize that you are hearing all the horror stories of getting a TiVo to work with a cable company, but most TiVo installations are relatively painless and are never reported here, don't you?


----------



## Ziggie

CrispyCritter said:


> Very few TiVo owners do. You do realize that you are hearing all the horror stories of getting a TiVo to work with a cable company, but most TiVo installations are relatively painless and are never reported here, don't you?


I agree with this. We've *never* experienced this much trouble trying to connect a TiVo as we have with the PRO. It was always easy-peasey. Not so this time though


----------



## BlackBetty

Anyone getting their boxes delivered earlier than the UPS estimated date?

I ordered on Thursday, got confirmation of shipment on Friday, and UPS ETA says Thursday.

Just wondering if anyone who ordered recently has received their units prior to the ETA. Also does UPS require signature? or do they just leave the box?


----------



## nycityuser

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone getting their boxes delivered earlier than the UPS estimated date?
> 
> I ordered on Thursday, got confirmation of shipment on Friday, and UPS ETA says Thursday.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone who ordered recently has received their units prior to the ETA. Also does UPS require signature? or do they just leave the box?


UPS is pretty accurate about their time estimates. It all has to do with your distance from where the box is shipped. UPS divides the country into zones and the time to get from one zone to the next is pretty well established.

Have you checked the delivery estimate since Friday? Sometimes it updates after UPS actually receives the shipment and puts it into their system.

I don't know whether TiVo ships the boxes with the signature required. Whether UPS will just drop it at your door or not seems to be based on the neighborhood in which you live and the general practice of that neighborhood. At my place in Los Angeles every carrier (UPS, USPS, Fedex) just leaves packages at my door with only one exception in many years. When I had a 32" HDTV delivered they wanted a signature for that. Otherwise I've had TiVo boxes and everything else delivered and just left at the door. Your mileage may vary based on the practices in your neighborhood.


----------



## Ziggie

jwbelcher said:


> While it may seem insane, you could try a wireless bridge. Tivo would see it as Ethernet, but you'll get the wireless connection to avoid pulling cable.


Thanks for your post jw... right now we're back in the "discussion" stage. Hubby is limited as to what he can do (post-op surgical restrictions).


----------



## Ziggie

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone getting their boxes delivered earlier than the UPS estimated date?
> 
> I ordered on Thursday, got confirmation of shipment on Friday, and UPS ETA says Thursday.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone who ordered recently has received their units prior to the ETA. Also does UPS require signature? or do they just leave the box?


You can waive a signature requirement by completing and filing a form at the UPS office. I did this a long time ago and I never have to sign for anything. It's been wonderful!

However, this might not be available in all districts.


----------



## BlackBetty

Ziggie said:


> You can waive a signature requirement by completing and filing a form at the UPS office. I did this a long time ago and I never have to sign for anything. It's been wonderful!3
> 
> However, this might not be available in all districts.


Nice tip! Thanks!


----------



## Ziggie

BlackBetty said:


> Nice tip! Thanks!


You're very welcome!


----------



## waynomo

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone getting their boxes delivered earlier than the UPS estimated date?
> 
> I ordered on Thursday, got confirmation of shipment on Friday, and UPS ETA says Thursday.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone who ordered recently has received their units prior to the ETA. Also does UPS require signature? or do they just leave the box?


Getting a bit antsy for mine. I purchased on Friday. In my order history it still says "Processing Order."

I'm sure they got inundated on the 31st with all those procrastinators waiting till the last minute. (Quit staring at me.) 

The 3-5 day shipping window is of course just a rough estimate which covers most buyers. The units ship from Texas so the closer you are to Texas the quicker it will arrive.


----------



## CraigK

Our Roamio was just left on the porch. I was following it through the tracking number and it arrived on the predicted date.


----------



## tivoboy

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone getting their boxes delivered earlier than the UPS estimated date?
> 
> I ordered on Thursday, got confirmation of shipment on Friday, and UPS ETA says Thursday.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone who ordered recently has received their units prior to the ETA. Also does UPS require signature? or do they just leave the box?


mine showed up today, ordered I think what Friday?


----------



## cherry ghost

Ziggie said:


> Thanks for your post jw... right now we're back in the "discussion" stage. Hubby is limited as to what he can do (post-op surgical restrictions).


How far is the router from the TiVo?


----------



## ort

CrispyCritter said:


> Very few TiVo owners do. You do realize that you are hearing all the horror stories of getting a TiVo to work with a cable company, but most TiVo installations are relatively painless and are never reported here, don't you?


I know it's usually 99% the fault of the cable companies, but that said, it doesn't really matter. The bottom line is that it's very common for TiVo users to have an annoying time getting a box up and running.

In my case this time, I'd say TiVo deserves a larger amount of the blame than normal. But ultimately it's still 80% Charter, 20% TiVo.

Again, it's not really TiVos fault, but customers don't care. They just see the hassle.

I've had three cablecard TiVos now, and all three have been a huge pain in the ass to get set up.

From what I gather, this is ridiculously common.


----------



## az1097

nycityuser said:


> At my place in Los Angeles every carrier (UPS, USPS, Fedex) just leaves packages at my door with only one exception in many years. When I had a 32" HDTV delivered they wanted a signature for that. Otherwise I've had TiVo boxes and everything else delivered and just left at the door. Your mileage may vary based on the practices in your neighborhood.


Given your location in CA, how has your experience been with Tivo calculating taxes on your orders?


----------



## nycityuser

az1097 said:


> Given your location in CA, how has your experience been with Tivo calculating taxes on your orders?


I actually have a location in New York and one in California. My recent order went to New York. I do know that California charges sales tax on the pre-discounted price of products. On cellphones, for example, you'll pay tax on the $600 retail price of a phone even if you only pay your provider $199 for it.

Awhile ago I was on the TiVo website and priced a purchase to see how much it was in California and how much in New York. New York was less, though I don't remember the particulars.

I do find that TiVo service is untaxed in California, while New York applies sales tax. So my recent order of a TiVo Mini with lifetime service had sales tax applied to the $150 service plan since the mini was shipped to New York. But sales tax was only applied on the $25 I paid for the mini, not $100. I suspect that if it had shipped to California I would have paid tax on the $100 retail price of the mini, but nothing on the $150 lifetime service.


----------



## shrike4242

nycityuser said:


> What's amazing/annoying about that is the tech guy at your home is probably just going to call in some information and the pairing will be done by someone back at Charter's offices. So the presence of the tech at your home is really unnecessary - he's just providing the ability to reach the right person. Had you been properly connected to that person you could have achieved this yourself. But Charter (and other cablecos) often are totally clueless about cablecard issues.


When I received my first Romaio Pro (before I found out it had a front panel defect), I tried to call Charter and spent two hours on the phone with them trying to get it activated on one of the two cards from my S3 and had no luck. I called for a tech to come out once I had my replacement Roamio and it took 45 minutes from when the tech arrived (who was also 45 minutes late to the appointment) and required three calls to get it right on the Charter head-end end.

When they did the second Roamio Pro, I had to go through a CableCard swap and a Tuning Adapter swap before it was all correct.



ort said:


> I don't think I would put up with this much hassle for many things. It really is insane what you have to go through to get a TiVo up and running. I can't imagine many people would go through all this.


What's the better option, a WMC PC that Microsoft is starting to walk away from with Windows 8, or a MythTV box?



Ziggie said:


> Thanks for your post jw... right now we're back in the "discussion" stage. Hubby is limited as to what he can do (post-op surgical restrictions).


MoCA might be a better option than wireless, and with a Roamio Pro, you should just need a MoCA adapter at the router to get the Roamio Pro to work.


----------



## Ziggie

cherry ghost said:


> How far is the router from the TiVo?


About 50 feet. Signal strength was 92%. There is actually a Premiere TiVo in our house that is about 60 - 65 feet away from the router and it works flawlessly. I understand that Roamio's are different though (at least, that's what I've been told).



waynomo said:


> Getting a bit antsy for mine. I purchased on Friday. In my order history it still says "Processing Order."
> 
> I'm sure they got inundated on the 31st with all those procrastinators waiting till the last minute. (Quit staring at me.)
> 
> The 3-5 day shipping window is of course just a rough estimate which covers most buyers. The units ship from Texas so the closer you are to Texas the quicker it will arrive.


waynomo, I'd call and follow-up. When I placed my order, I received my tracking # about 6 hours after I ordered.



shrike4242 said:


> MoCA might be a better option than wireless, and with a Roamio Pro, you should just need a MoCA adapter at the router to get the Roamio Pro to work.


I don't believe we can do a MoCA set-up because our interent cable is different than our television cable (two different companies).


----------



## shrike4242

Ziggie said:


> About 50 feet. Signal strength was 92%. There is actually a Premiere TiVo in our house that is about 60 - 65 feet away from the router and it works flawlessly. I understand that Roamio's are different though (at least, that's what I've been told).
> 
> I don't believe we can do a MoCA set-up because our Internet cable is different than our television cable (two different companies).


If you have 92% signal strength, you should be able to connect with little to no issue. I'd suspect either a defective wireless card or some configuration issue. If you've not dropped the security on your network as a test, then it might be worth trying, even if something else works fine at a farther distance.

For MoCA, as long as you don't have satellite and that the wiring would be contiguous for all the locations in question, then it should work. I would think that if you have a separate company for Internet, they should have run a separate drop to where your router is located and have the cable running right to the cable modem. The internal wiring for the cable TV should work to pass MoCA back and forth, it's just trying to figure out if there's another drop on the cable-TV wiring that's near to the router or not, or if it can be run in short order to the router.


----------



## ort

shrike4242 said:


> What's the better option, a WMC PC that Microsoft is starting to walk away from with Windows 8, or a MythTV box?


There is no better option. That's why I keep coming back to TiVo.

Once you get through the hassle of setup, it's an amazing product.

That said, what's the better option for 95% of the world? Just getting your cable companies DVR. Sad but true.


----------



## shrike4242

ort said:


> There is no better option. That's why I keep coming back to TiVo.
> 
> Once you get through the hassle of setup, it's an amazing product.
> 
> That said, what's the better option for 95% of the world? Just getting your cable companies DVR. Sad but true.


It's the easiest option, though not the better option for what the Tivo can do.

Which I know is preaching to the choir, though if the cable companies didn't make this difficult for setup because they can, it would be a much easier process.


----------



## cherry ghost

Ziggie said:


> About 50 feet. Signal strength was 92%. There is actually a Premiere TiVo in our house that is about 60 - 65 feet away from the router and it works flawlessly. I understand that Roamio's are different though (at least, that's what I've been told).


How is the Premiere connected? Wireless bridge? TiVo adapter? Did you try the Roamio where the Premiere is and use the Premiere's connection?


----------



## Hot4Bo

GRRRRRR!!!!! I have a code and I didn't think I needed a new TiVo. I moved on Saturday and I can't easily use my old S2s in my new home. Comcast disabled my old DTAs and gave me new ones that need IR blasters of some such other thing. I wish I moved a day earlier. Story of my life.


----------



## lgnad

My order is stuck in processing, too


----------



## jwbelcher

Hot4Bo said:


> GRRRRRR!!!!! I have a code and I didn't think I needed a new TiVo. I moved on Saturday and I can't easily use my old S2s in my new home. Comcast disabled my old DTAs and gave me new ones that need IR blasters of some such other thing. I wish I moved a day earlier. Story of my life.


Try the code today.


----------



## waynomo

Ziggie said:


> waynomo, I'd call and follow-up. When I placed my order, I received my tracking # about 6 hours after I ordered.


Finally received my shopping confirmation a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Ziggie

cherry ghost said:


> How is the Premiere connected? Wireless bridge? TiVo adapter? Did you try the Roamio where the Premiere is and use the Premiere's connection?


The Premieres are connected using TiVo wireless USB adapters.

Yes, we did try the Roamio in both locations. At first, we used the adapter then realized we should take it out (seeing as how the PRO has built in wi-fi). The PRO didn't work in either location. When we put the Premiere's back in, they booted up and went right back to working as they had been.


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> Finally received my shopping confirmation a couple of hours ago.


Great! :up:


----------



## waynomo

Ziggie said:


> Great! :up:


Glad you can translate the autocorrect. Shopping = shipping


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> Glad you can translate the autocorrect. Shopping = shipping


No problem at all lol!


----------



## weldon

My new Roamio Pro is due to arrive on Wednesday. Can't wait to try it out! I'm going to try to pick up a CableCard from the Comcast office this time and see how it goes over the phone instead of scheduling a tech to come out.


----------



## abbydancer

I ordered on the 24th, and got it a week later. But to be fair, I ordered late at night, so after business hours.

On another note, I was never able to get it to work consistently with wireless. I did two chats on Saturday and all they could suggest was rebooting the router. (Second guy said to reboot the modem too, but at that point my network-server-engineer husband said no, since everything else in the house - PCs, Macs, Linux VMs, Ipads, Iphones and two other tivos stacked under the Roamio, could all connect just fine.

On Sunday, once I got the dreaded C133 error for about the 10th time (started when I tried to transfer something from my desktop) I called support. They tried to be helpful, but said they couldn't exchange the box until we tried wired. I thought we couldn't do it, until I found the very long ethernet cable that I used to use for downloads in the living room (router is in the office and not on the side that shares the wall). Once we found both ends - since it's under furniture, storage boxes and various piece of Wii stuff (drums, balance board, etc), plugged it in, and I disabled the wireless it's been working fine.

The support supervisor also sent me a Moca adapter and POE filter, but I don't know if we can use it since the cable doesn't actually go into the office. But we might be able to take the split that went to the bedroom when I had a tivo in there and move it. We'll see.

Several people on my other thread and a friend told me that it could be interference on the wireless. I don't know what that doesn't affect the HD (well, maybe it does but very occasionally).

On the cable side, the pairing hung overnight, but I called on Saturday Am and the agent restarted it and it worked great - 6 tuners, all premium channels.

Good luck all and thanks to those who have helped me


----------



## ncfoster

weldon said:


> My new Roamio Pro is due to arrive on Wednesday. Can't wait to try it out! I'm going to try to pick up a CableCard from the Comcast office this time and see how it goes over the phone instead of scheduling a tech to come out.


If you haven't already gone to get your CableCard, you might want to do it ASAP. When I went to get one maybe a year ago, I found that the local office had no multi-stream cards. I had to wait in a long, annoying line to get this news, come back the next day to do the same thing, and still go through all sorts of grief in terms of the pricing. Good luck!


----------



## alarson83

lgnad said:


> My order is stuck in processing, too


Half my order is shipped (my mini and the moca adapter they threw in) but the other half (the Roamio, the most important part) is still listed as 'order placed'... so not even processing yet.

Looks like the first items are getting here thursday.. based on that shipping speed hoping the rest ships tomorrow so i get the roamio before the weekend.


----------



## waynomo

alarson83 said:


> Half my order is shipped (my mini and the moca adapter they threw in) but the other half (the Roamio, the most important part) is still listed as 'order placed'... so not even processing yet.
> 
> Looks like the first items are getting here thursday.. based on that shipping speed hoping the rest ships tomorrow so i get the roamio before the weekend.


Which Roamio did you order? I ordered a Pro and it listed as shipped with the Mini.


----------



## alarson83

waynomo said:


> Which Roamio did you order? I ordered a Pro and it listed as shipped with the Mini.


I ordered a plus.

My order was a little different though. I ordered the mini with the advisors panel deal, but ordered the plus on a different discount so i could pay less on the monthly service (only 6ish a month). So technically 2 separate orders.


----------



## waynomo

alarson83 said:


> I ordered a plus.
> 
> My order was a little different though. I ordered the mini with the advisors panel deal, but ordered the plus on a different discount so i could pay less on the monthly service (only 6ish a month). So technically 2 separate orders.


How did you get it to 6ish a month?


----------



## alarson83

waynomo said:


> How did you get it to 6ish a month?


They offered to drop my TivoHD to that then transfer that service over to the roamio as part of the deal they were offering.


----------



## waynomo

alarson83 said:


> They offered to drop my TivoHD to that then transfer that service over to the roamio as part of the deal they were offering.


What? How did you get that. I would go for that deal in a second.


----------



## wtherrell

Expecting my RoPro in next couple of days. Quick question : is an HDMI cable included? My preparatory "to do" list now has cable card, TA, and USB cable on it. Do I need to add an HDMI as well? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rad1701

Just to let folks know, I just used my advisors code today (2/4/2014) to order a new Tivo Roamio Plus and a Mini! So the codes still seem to work. I'm excited!


----------



## worachj

wtherrell said:


> Expecting my RoPro in next couple of days. Quick question : is an HDMI cable included? My preparatory "to do" list now has cable card, TA, and USB cable on it. Do I need to add an HDMI as well?


HDMI cables are NOT included with the purchase of any TiVo Premiere Roamio DVRs.

I like buying online from Monoprice.
http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=102&cp_id=10240


----------



## slowbiscuit

Not true they were included with the Premieres but no longer with the Roamios for some reason known only to Tivo. They can't even drop a friggin $2 cable in the box, seriously??


----------



## Loach

wtherrell said:


> Expecting my RoPro in next couple of days. Quick question : is an HDMI cable included? My preparatory "to do" list now has cable card, TA, and USB cable on it. Do I need to add an HDMI as well?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Add it to your list. No HDMI cable included.


----------



## Loach

slowbiscuit said:


> Not true they were included with the Premieres but no longer with the Roamios for some reason known only to Tivo. They can't even drop a friggin $2 cable in the box, seriously??


What's even weirder is that they are included with the Mini (at least they were when I got my Minis).


----------



## nycityuser

Loach said:


> What's even weirder is that they are included with the Mini (at least they were when I got my Minis).


Yes, I received my Pro and Mini yesterday. The Mini had an HDMI cable and the Pro did not.

Haven't set it up yet. Dreading the cablecard pairing with Verizon.


----------



## alarson83

waynomo said:


> What? How did you get that. I would go for that deal in a second.


I dont know if its something easy to get or something i talked my way into. I did pay about $25 more for the box ($325) than i would have with the panel deal, but the savings versus the full $14.99 that it would have been with the panel deal make that up in a couple months. When they told me that, at first i told them that seemed fairly ridiculous and that i was considering all options, whether that be a new tivo or some sort of HTPC (which is true, if im replacing hardware i'm weighing all options)


----------



## wtherrell

Swung by the local TWC office here in Huntersville a few minutes ago. Got a cable card & TA. Happened to mention I was headed next to get an HDMI cable. CSR reached under the counter & handed me a brand new one. I asked him what I owed for the cable. He said "free of charge. You are a good customer." 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot4Bo

jwbelcher said:


> Try the code today.


I did. It said it was expired.


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> What? How did you get that. I would go for that deal in a second.


The CSR we had on the phone for over 3+ hours offered us a great deal on service as well (I think she was trying to appease us as we were having so much trouble!)



rad1701 said:


> Just to let folks know, I just used my advisors code today (2/4/2014) to order a new Tivo Roamio Plus and a Mini! So the codes still seem to work. I'm excited!


Great to hear this! :up:



wtherrell said:


> Swung by the local TWC office here in Huntersville a few minutes ago. Got a cable card & TA. Happened to mention I was headed next to get an HDMI cable. CSR reached under the counter & handed me a brand new one. I asked him what I owed for the cable. He said "free of charge. You are a good customer."
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I get things like this if I show cleavage and smile!! (lol!) 



Hot4Bo said:


> I did. It said it was expired.


Aw, sorry it didn't work out


----------



## Ziggie

abbydancer said:


> I ordered on the 24th, and got it a week later. But to be fair, I ordered late at night, so after business hours.
> 
> On another note, I was never able to get it to work consistently with wireless. I did two chats on Saturday and all they could suggest was rebooting the router. (Second guy said to reboot the modem too, but at that point my network-server-engineer husband said no, since everything else in the house - PCs, Macs, Linux VMs, Ipads, Iphones and two other tivos stacked under the Roamio, could all connect just fine.
> 
> On Sunday, once I got the dreaded C133 error for about the 10th time (started when I tried to transfer something from my desktop) I called support. They tried to be helpful, but said they couldn't exchange the box until we tried wired. I thought we couldn't do it, until I found the very long ethernet cable that I used to use for downloads in the living room (router is in the office and not on the side that shares the wall). Once we found both ends - since it's under furniture, storage boxes and various piece of Wii stuff (drums, balance board, etc), plugged it in, and I disabled the wireless it's been working fine.
> 
> The support supervisor also sent me a Moca adapter and POE filter, but I don't know if we can use it since the cable doesn't actually go into the office. But we might be able to take the split that went to the bedroom when I had a tivo in there and move it. We'll see.
> 
> Several people on my other thread and a friend told me that it could be interference on the wireless. I don't know what that doesn't affect the HD (well, maybe it does but very occasionally).
> 
> On the cable side, the pairing hung overnight, but I called on Saturday Am and the agent restarted it and it worked great - 6 tuners, all premium channels.
> 
> Good luck all and thanks to those who have helped me


Abby, we're going to attempt hooking up the PRO using an ethernet cable tonight. I totally understand your frustration because our unit never connected to our router.


----------



## abbydancer

Ziggie said:


> Abby, we're going to attempt hooking up the PRO using an ethernet cable tonight. I totally understand your frustration because our unit never connected to our router.


Good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rad1701

The order I placed today with my advisor's code already shipped today too! Woo-hoo! New Roamio and Mini on the way!


----------



## Ziggie

abbydancer said:


> Good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


It didn't work (sigh). So we're back to square one


----------



## abbydancer

The folks at phone support told me that if both wired and wireless didn't work they'd replace the unit. I did have to ask for a supervisor though.

Sorry!


----------



## javabird

Well Ziggie, now we are all following this thread and rooting for you, and just hoping you don't give up!


----------



## Ziggie

abbydancer said:


> The folks at phone support told me that if both wired and wireless didn't work they'd replace the unit. I did have to ask for a supervisor though.
> 
> Sorry!


Yep, that's what they told me on Saturday. That's why it has a RMA # taped to the box.



javabird said:


> Well Ziggie, now we are all following this thread and rooting for you, and just hoping you don't give up!


Aw, thanks javabird!  Not sure what else we can do though


----------



## waynomo

Ziggie said:


> Yep, that's what they told me on Saturday. That's why it has a RMA # taped to the box.
> 
> Aw, thanks javabird!  Not sure what else we can do though


Where do you live? Again, someone might be willing to come out and help when you got your new box.


----------



## Ziggie

waynomo said:


> Where do you live? Again, someone might be willing to come out and help when you got your new box.


We made some progress  I've been talking about it here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=514227


----------



## ort

After roughly a week and a half, what adds up to about 3 hours on hold, one wasted trip to a Charter location, and two trips to my house by Charter techs...

I have a fully functioning TiVo Roamio! Yay!

And it's pretty freaking awesome.

Another thing that is awesome is this message board. So many helpful people. Thanks everyone.


----------



## nycityuser

Just have to say that I've had a great experience with all this.

Ordered a Roamio Pro and Mini on January 28. Went the same day to Verizon to pick up the latest version of the cablecard.

Received the package on Monday, February 3.

Spent many, many hours hooking everything up on Tuesday. Yes, it took many hours even with no glitches. Surprisingly, even the cablecard activation and pairing went smoothly through the Verizon online portal. Others have had to call in after activation to get the card paired in order to receive encrypted HBO and Cinemax channels. I did not have to call as the pairing occurred automatically.

Verizon FIOS is particularly seamless since they already provide MOCA through the coax. So I just plugged the coax into the Pro and coax into the Mini and networked Internet access was instantaneous. And boy is it fast. I copied my Season Passes from an old TiVo HD to the Roamio via TiVo's website and the passes moved within minutes.

This setup replaces two separate TiVo HDs and I'm loving it. The 450 hour capacity is great and only having to record shows once to watch in either room is great. And the new GUI is pretty snazzy too.


----------



## Ziggie

ort said:


> After roughly a week and a half, what adds up to about 3 hours on hold, one wasted trip to a Charter location, and two trips to my house by Charter techs...
> 
> I have a fully functioning TiVo Roamio! Yay!
> 
> And it's pretty freaking awesome.
> 
> Another thing that is awesome is this message board. So many helpful people. Thanks everyone.





nycityuser said:


> Just have to say that I've had a great experience with all this.
> 
> Ordered a Roamio Pro and Mini on January 28. Went the same day to Verizon to pick up the latest version of the cablecard.
> 
> Received the package on Monday, February 3.
> 
> Spent many, many hours hooking everything up on Tuesday. Yes, it took many hours even with no glitches. Surprisingly, even the cablecard activation and pairing went smoothly through the Verizon online portal. Others have had to call in after activation to get the card paired in order to receive encrypted HBO and Cinemax channels. I did not have to call as the pairing occurred automatically.
> 
> Verizon FIOS is particularly seamless since they already provide MOCA through the coax. So I just plugged the coax into the Pro and coax into the Mini and networked Internet access was instantaneous. And boy is it fast. I copied my Season Passes from an old TiVo HD to the Roamio via TiVo's website and the passes moved within minutes.
> 
> This setup replaces two separate TiVo HDs and I'm loving it. The 450 hour capacity is great and only having to record shows once to watch in either room is great. And the new GUI is pretty snazzy too.


How wonderful for both of you! :up:


----------



## BlackBetty

UPS shows that my Pro and Mini are out for delivery! YipEEEE

Now I'm hoping that they leave them without signature if I'm not home in time.


----------



## Ziggie

BlackBetty said:


> UPS shows that my Pro and Mini are out for delivery! YipEEEE
> 
> Now I'm hoping that they leave them without signature if I'm not home in time.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you BB!  :up: Keep us posted!


----------



## rad1701

My Roamio and Mini are due via UPS tomorrow (very fast - only ordered on Tuesday). I picked up a cablecard from the Comcast local office during lunch (no line amazingly). So, tomorrow evening I should be hooking stuff up. Is this the best way to do it still?

1) Hook up Roamio, install CCard, power up
2) Call Comcast activation number to activate/pair M-card
3) Call or Online activate Roamio with TIVO

All my TIVO's have ethernet, so hopefully all should be easy-peasy.


----------



## shrike4242

rad1701 said:


> My Roamio and Mini are due via UPS tomorrow (very fast - only ordered on Tuesday). I picked up a cablecard from the Comcast local office during lunch (no line amazingly). So, tomorrow evening I should be hooking stuff up. Is this the best way to do it still?
> 
> 1) Hook up Roamio, install CCard, power up
> 2) Call Comcast activation number to activate/pair M-card
> 3) Call or Online activate Roamio with TIVO
> 
> All my TIVO's have ethernet, so hopefully all should be easy-peasy.


Does Comcast not need a tuning adapter?


----------



## nycityuser

rad1701 said:


> My Roamio and Mini are due via UPS tomorrow (very fast - only ordered on Tuesday). I picked up a cablecard from the Comcast local office during lunch (no line amazingly). So, tomorrow evening I should be hooking stuff up. Is this the best way to do it still?
> 
> 1) Hook up Roamio, install CCard, power up
> 2) Call Comcast activation number to activate/pair M-card
> 3) Call or Online activate Roamio with TIVO
> 
> All my TIVO's have ethernet, so hopefully all should be easy-peasy.


#3 should be #1. You should activate the Roamio with TiVo before doing anything else. That way when you go through Guided Setup it will see that your TiVo account is valid.

Are you transferring service from another TiVo box? If so, you have to call in to have them do the transfer. If not, then you can activate online.

I didn't put in the cablecard before powering up the Roamio. But one of the 1st questions it asked me is if I had the cablecard. I answered "Yes" and it instructed me to insert it. It then showed the screen with all the information needed to activate/pair it with my provider. I have Verizon FIOS and so was able to do that online. I guess you will call Comcast.

Once the cablecard is activated the rest is pretty easy.


----------



## rad1701

Ahh, so activate TIVO first and foremost. And slip the cablecard in when asked. Got it!

This will be an additional TIVO, so no transferring of service going on.


----------



## Ziggie

rad1701 said:


> My Roamio and Mini are due via UPS tomorrow (very fast - only ordered on Tuesday). I picked up a cablecard from the Comcast local office during lunch (no line amazingly). So, tomorrow evening I should be hooking stuff up. Is this the best way to do it still?
> 
> 1) Hook up Roamio, install CCard, power up
> 2) Call Comcast activation number to activate/pair M-card
> 3) Call or Online activate Roamio with TIVO
> 
> All my TIVO's have ethernet, so hopefully all should be easy-peasy.


You're going to get different opinions from different people.. but here is what was recommended to us:

1) Hook up Roamio and go through the guided setup.
2) Make sure Roamio has no issues with connectivity and everything goes through without a hitch.
3) Copy all info from the M-card. (I just took a pic of it front/back with my iPhone and read them the info from there). Comcast needs this info to pair it.
4) Install card and call Comcast and have them pair the card to the unit.
4) Call TiVo and setup service. The reason they told us to do this last is because you don't really want to be paying for service if you have any issues completing parts 1 and 2.


----------



## Ziggie

nycityuser said:


> #3 should be #1. You should activate the Roamio with TiVo before doing anything else. That way when you go through Guided Setup it will see that your TiVo account is valid.
> 
> Are you transferring service from another TiVo box? If so, you have to call in to have them do the transfer. If not, then you can activate online.
> 
> I didn't put in the cablecard before powering up the Roamio. But one of the 1st questions it asked me is if I had the cablecard. I answered "Yes" and it instructed me to insert it. It then showed the screen with all the information needed to activate/pair it with my provider. I have Verizon FIOS and so was able to do that online. I guess you will call Comcast.
> 
> Once the cablecard is activated the rest is pretty easy.


Guided setup can be done without setting up TiVo service.


----------



## rad1701

Yeah, thats what I thought. Get TIVO working, paired, etc. and THEN activate it. I've done this a few times in the past and I think that was how I did it last time.


----------



## nycityuser

rad1701 said:


> Yeah, thats what I thought. Get TIVO working, paired, etc. and THEN activate it. I've done this a few times in the past and I think that was how I did it last time.


I guess there is no right way. The instructions that come with the box, however, do tell you to activate first.

My Roamio is something like the 7th TiVo I have set up over the years and I've always activated first. That way when you go through setup it can do all the downloading of data and rebooting it needs to get the box ready to use.

I activated a new Roamio and Mini on Tuesday and used the process I described in my previous post. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Ziggie

nycityuser said:


> I guess there is no right way. The instructions that come with the box, however, do tell you to activate first.
> 
> My Roamio is something like the 7th TiVo I have set up over the years and I've always activated first. That way when you go through setup it can do all the downloading of data and rebooting it needs to get the box ready to use.
> 
> I activated a new Roamio and Mini on Tuesday and used the process I described in my previous post. Worked like a charm.


You're right nyc.. it seems there's more than one way to do the setup. I just remember people telling us to activate last. Following the directions on the box also works great! :up:


----------



## rad1701

I suppose even if you activate first and some type of hardware problem pops up you should be able to resolve that if the worse happens and you need a replacement TIVO. But really, does that happen very often?


----------



## shrike4242

rad1701 said:


> I suppose even if you activate first and some type of hardware problem pops up you should be able to resolve that if the worse happens and you need a replacement TIVO. But really, does that happen very often?


I had two defective Roamio Pro units in a row with non-working front panel indicator lights, though that was a fluke.

It's best to activate the unit in advance, so you have that taken care of. It's a 30 day money back guarantee, so you're not out anything really save time. If the new unit ends up being the second or more than second unit, activating the new units ensures the other unit(s) will see the new unit the next time they go out to Tivo and do a network connection.


----------



## steve614

I have always taken advantage of the 7 day evaluation period on all my new Tivos. Put them through the paces before I activate them.

Does the evaluation period still not show up for the Roamios?
There was a bug at first, but that was supposed to have been fixed.


----------



## BlackBetty

6:54pm and no sign yet of UPS. I feel Like a kid. Looking out the window at the sound of every passing Vehicle.


----------



## cherry ghost

BlackBetty said:


> 6:54pm and no sign yet of UPS. I feel Like a kid. Looking out the window at the sound of every passing Vehicle.


Maybe they left it "next store".


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Or maybe "next door".


----------



## wtherrell

RoPro received today, set up, cc & TA paired with TWC via their self-install hotline. All 6 tuners working. Could not do a season pass from guide. (is that normal?) Streaming works extremely well. Ethernet / moca connection worked during set-up but now fails. Persistent C133 error all evening. Problem must be at Tivo ' s end. All my other network connections & Internet are functioning. Will check it out in the morning. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo

wtherrell said:


> RoPro received today, set up, cc & TA paired with TWC via their self-install hotline. All 6 tuners working. Could not do a season pass from guide. (is that normal?) Streaming works extremely well. Ethernet / moca connection worked during set-up but now fails. Persistent C133 error all evening. Problem must be at Tivo ' s end. All my other network connections & Internet are functioning. Will check it out in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You only want to have one tour of connection. I just set my RoPro up and only used MOCA. I got that from reading elsewhere here.


----------



## wtherrell

Bummer : Time Warner Cable Tuning Adapter breaks Moca. On-board Roamio Moca will not work when the tuning adapter is put into the circuit. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## joestan

Just do not use the running adapter pass thru. Use a splitter with outputs to the tuvo and the TA,


----------



## wtherrell

joestan said:


> Just do not use the running adapter pass thru. Use a splitter with outputs to the tuvo and the TA,


Works! Thank you.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggie

BlackBetty said:


> 6:54pm and no sign yet of UPS. I feel Like a kid. Looking out the window at the sound of every passing Vehicle.


BB, did your TiVo ever arrive?


----------



## weldon

My new Roamio Pro arrived and setting up was pretty easy. I followed the onscreen guide and inserted the cablecard when it asked. I was able to pair very quickly by calling the special number the rep gave me when I picked up the cable card at the service center. Pretty good experience overall.

The Roamio is much faster than my Premier (original). Loving it so far.

As part of the upgrade they also gave me $99 lifetime on my Premiere, so I'm keeping that for a second room.


----------



## lgnad

I'm still waiting on my Pro... ordered on the 31st, now it says its coming Monday.

UPS Ground sucks! :down:

Tivo should use Amazon for warehousing/shipping!


----------



## Tivo II Jack

waynomo said:


> You only want to have one tour of connection. I just set my RoPro up and only used MOCA. I got that from reading elsewhere here.


I didn't even think this string would still be active until I received an email notice today. I looked around and managed to totally confuse myself. I got my Roamio just last Thursday and set it up pretty quickly. I am a Time Warner subscriber in Brooklyn, NY.

First MOCA. The instructions say to Connect an Ethernet cable from your home network to the Ethernet port on the Roamio Pro. The way I understand this is that I connect an ethernet cable from the Roamio to my router and go to Use this DVR to create a MoCA network.

Then, once the MoCA is setup, I remove the ethernet cable. Do I have that right?

Next is the tuning adaptor. I see notes here stating that with TW, there are problems with the TA and MoCA. I saw a note saying to bypass the TA with a splitter. Not sure what any of this means because of what happened when I set up last week.

My Roamio Pro was recording all my season passes with no problem except that one single cable channel was not recording. I went to that channel live and there was a notice that I wasn't receiving that channel.

I have the Roamio and a Series 3 box stacked and I had moved all the connections from the Series 3 to the Roamio...I thought. Turns out the USB cable from the tuner was still plugged into the Series 3.

That means that for several days, the Roamio had no USB connection to the TA and yet it was still recording EVERYTHING except that one single channel. As soon as I moved the USB cable, that channel was fine also.

I know I am rambling a bit but how necessary is the TA? When I first got the Series 3 in 2009, for reasons of my own, I used it for several months without a cable card or TA. I remember I had some problems, but i was able to record most channels.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Tivo II Jack said:


> Then, once the MoCA is setup, I remove the ethernet cable. Do I have that right?


No. If the Tivo is creating the moca network, it stays connected to ethernet.



Tivo II Jack said:


> Next is the tuning adaptor. I see notes here stating that with TW, there are problems with the TA and MoCA. I saw a note saying to bypass the TA with a splitter. Not sure what any of this means because of what happened when I set up last week.


The moca signal doesn't pass-through the TA, so you connect the TA as shown to avoid the TA from blocking the moca:












Tivo II Jack said:


> I know I am rambling a bit but how necessary is the TA? When I first got the Series 3 in 2009, for reasons of my own, I used it for several months without a cable card or TA. I remember I had some problems, but i was able to record most channels.


Depends on whether any channels you watch are on the switched digital video system your cableco uses. You won't get those channels without it.


----------



## BlackBetty

Ziggie said:


> BB, did your TiVo ever arrive?


It did! About 30 minutes later. Was starting to get worried.

I love the new roamio pro and mini! Now time to sell my old gear.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The moca signal doesn't pass-through the TA, so you connect the TA as shown to avoid the TA from blocking the moca:


OK, that is very clear and easy to do.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> No. If the Tivo is creating the moca network, it stays connected to ethernet.


Not so much this one. Waynomo said he has his connected via moca "ONLY". I figured that meant without cables. Last night I went into Network Settings and tried Use this DVR to create a moca network. Error message said I was not connected to the internet. I then connected an ethernet cable from the Roamio Pro to my router and seemed to create the moca network without a problem. I then disconnected the ethernet cable and tried several things, none of which worked.

Before I forget, at some points I was asked to enter certain information including network passwords and I entered all I was asked for.

I tried Connect to the Tivo Service now and it didn't connect. I tried to transfer a recorded show from the Series 3 to the RoPro and it was shown in my To Do list but never started the actual transfer.

I eventually went back into Network settings and changed back to wireless and the above problems disappeared. I am not new to Tivo, but I never even heard MoCA until the past few days, so color me bright red novice in this area.

One thing I don't understand is that everything I saw about MoCA said it worked using existing 75 Ohm wiring. If so, why do I need the ethernet cable to remain connected?

Right now I am recording as well as transferring recordings that I don't want to interupt, but once the RoPro is idle, I will insert the cable splitter into the mix to remove the TA from the MoCA circuit. For all I know, that is all I am missing from this equation.


----------



## wtherrell

Tivo II Jack said:


> OK, that is very clear and easy to do.
> 
> Not so much this one. Waynomo said he has his connected via moca "ONLY". I figured that meant without cables. Last night I went into Network Settings and tried Use this DVR to create a moca network. Error message said I was not connected to the internet. I then connected an ethernet cable from the Roamio Pro to my router and seemed to create the moca network without a problem. I then disconnected the ethernet cable and tried several things, none of which worked.
> 
> Before I forget, at some points I was asked to enter certain information including network passwords and I entered all I was asked for.
> 
> I tried Connect to the Tivo Service now and it didn't connect. I tried to transfer a recorded show from the Series 3 to the RoPro and it was shown in my To Do list but never started the actual transfer.
> 
> I eventually went back into Network settings and changed back to wireless and the above problems disappeared. I am not new to Tivo, but I never even heard MoCA until the past few days, so color me bright red novice in this area.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is that everything I saw about MoCA said it worked using existing 75 Ohm wiring. If so, why do I need the ethernet cable to remain connected?
> 
> Right now I am recording as well as transferring recordings that I don't want to interupt, but once the RoPro is idle, I will insert the cable splitter into the mix to remove the TA from the MoCA circuit. For all I know, that is all I am missing from this equation.


If you can't plug the Roamio into router via ethernet cable, You need a Moca adapter plugged into your router to get the Internet. Then connect a coax from the adapter to the cable modem to feed the Internet info onto the coax system. The Roamio can then connect to Internet through the coax via its internal Moca. If you CAN plug Roamio into your router, then the Roamio acts as the Moca adapter and feeds the Internet connection onto the coax where it can be used by other coax connected devices.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tivo II Jack

wtherrell said:


> If you can't plug the Roamio into router via ethernet cable, You need a Moca adapter plugged into your router to get the Internet.


OK, the ethernet cable I used last night is not long enough to reach the RoPro so I have to either get a longer cable or move the RoPro. I can do either one, but bear with me one more time because, as I said, this Moca is brand new to me.

What will it allow me to do that I can't do now? I saw the word "FASTER" in one thing I read about Moca and I was hooked. As far as Tivo and Computers go, I ALWAYS feel the need for speed.

I am going through all this and I don't even know what Moca will do for me.


----------



## ncfoster

The primary purpose of MoCa is convenience (not having to run an Ethernet cable to inconvenient locations). I believe all of the Tivo MoCA implementations are version 1.1, which is capable of 175 Mbps. I don't understand precisely how everything is implemented, so someone else can probably tell you more. Before I got my Roamio and Mini, I was thinking about trying it out, but since I had gigabit Ethernet readily available, I used that, and it seems perfect.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Very simply, moca is just ethernet over coax. It's faster than wireless, but not as fast as ethernet itself. It's more than fast enough for DVR/Mini streaming and transfers, though.

It's an option where running ethernet is not practical or desirable. (e.g. the Roamio, Minis, and router are on opposite sides of the house or on different floors or something).

There are 2 ways to create a moca network... either the Plus/Pro creates it, or you have a moca adapter connected to the router to create it.

When the Plus/Pro creates it, an ethernet run to the router is still necessary, and you select "use this DVR to create etc..."

When a moca adapter creates it, all the Plus/Pro needs is the coax. Select just "moca" from the network settings and it should work.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

I started out here feeling confused, but now I am shooting polar bears in the jungle like the people whose plane crashed on that weird island a few years ago. This will either bring it all together or create total chaos.



waynomo said:


> You only want to have one tour of connection. I just set my RoPro up and only used MOCA. I got that from reading elsewhere here.


Above was posted to a person who I think had a moca AND an ethernet connection in place. It prompted me, along with on-line Moca instructions, to post the following.



Tivo II Jack said:


> First MOCA. The instructions say to Connect an Ethernet cable from your home network to the Ethernet port on the Roamio Pro. The way I understand this is that I connect an ethernet cable from the Roamio to my router and go to Use this DVR to create a MoCA network.
> 
> Then, once the MoCA is setup, I remove the ethernet cable. Do I have that right?


Then...



BigJimOutlaw said:


> No. If the Tivo is creating the moca network, it stays connected to ethernet.


...the above Big Jim response made me think I needed to keep the ethernet in place to maintain a Moca connection. Now I realize he meant that once the Moca connection is created, "it stays connected to the internet" (not ethernet).



ncfoster said:


> The primary purpose of MoCa is convenience (not having to run an Ethernet cable to inconvenient locations).


Another indicator that ethernet cable is no longer needed after Moca has been set up.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> Very simply, moca is just ethernet over coax. It's faster than wireless, but not as fast as ethernet itself. It's more than fast enough for DVR/Mini streaming and transfers, though.


I feel the need for speed.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> When the Plus/Pro creates it, an ethernet run to the router is still necessary, and you select "use this DVR to create etc..."
> 
> When a moca adapter creates it, all the Plus/Pro needs is the coax. Select just "moca" from the network settings and it should work.


Bottom line. I connected the RoPro to my router with an ethernet cable and used the RoPro to create my Moca network. It seemed to complete without a problem so I thought I was good to go, but it still isn't working. As I said in an earlier note, after setting Moca up and removing the ethernet cable, I attempted to Connect to the Tivo service and it failed. I also tried transfering a recorded show and it was shown in my To Do list, but never actually transferred until I changed my Network settings back to wireless.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Tivo II Jack said:


> ...the above Big Jim response made me think I needed to keep the ethernet in place to maintain a Moca connection. Now I realize he meant that once the Moca connection is created, "it stays connected to the internet" (not ethernet).


What I typed is correct. When the Tivo is creating the moca network, it still needs an *ethernet* connection. If it doesn't have it, the Tivo has no way of connecting to the home network or internet. The Tivo itself is the means by which the moca devices connect to your network. If you remove the Tivo's connection to the network, nothing's going to work.

If moca isn't functioning as it should (with ethernet), it often means coax or splitters in particular need to be checked. Make sure they're robust enough (at least 1000 MHz) and not too old.


----------



## ncfoster

Tivo II Jack said:


> Bottom line. I connected the RoPro to my router with an ethernet cable and used the RoPro to create my Moca network. It seemed to complete without a problem so I thought I was good to go, but it still isn't working. As I said in an earlier note, after setting Moca up and removing the ethernet cable, I attempted to Connect to the Tivo service and it failed. I also tried transfering a recorded show and it was shown in my To Do list, but never actually transferred until I changed my Network settings back to wireless.


Maybe you posted this at the outset, but perhaps we should go back to square one. What are you trying to accomplish?

If you are trying to use MoCA to get connectivity to a Mini or a secondary Tivo unit, then leave the Ethernet in place, because the Tivo Roamio is creating the MoCA network (which is an extension of your local network in general).

If you are trying to use MoCA to connect your primary/only Roamio, then you need a MoCA adapter connected at the router to create the MoCA network, to which your Roamio can connect, instead of a standard Ethernet connection.


----------



## waynomo

Disclaimer here: I am new to the RoPro and MOCA.

What BigJimOutlaw states doesn't make sense to me. My RoPro is working fine with only a coax cable MOCA connection. Based on what I read elsewhere in these forums I never even connected an Ethernet cable. 

Everything setup extremely easily. The one very small hitch was the first time the RoPro tried to connect to the network via MOCA it was unsuccessful. I received an error message which gave me some instructions. I ignored those and tried to reconnect again and this time it was successful. It took maybe about an extra minute.

We are on FIOS and I have the Actiontec router with built in MOCA.


----------



## Loach

waynomo said:


> Disclaimer here: I am new to the RoPro and MOCA.
> 
> What BigJimOutlaw states doesn't make sense to me. My RoPro is working fine with only a coax cable MOCA connection. Based on what I read elsewhere in these forums I never even connected an Ethernet cable.
> 
> Everything setup extremely easily. The one very small hitch was the first time the RoPro tried to connect to the network via MOCA it was unsuccessful. I received an error message which gave me some instructions. I ignored those and tried to reconnect again and this time it was successful. It took maybe about an extra minute.
> 
> We are on FIOS and I have the Actiontec router with built in MOCA.


Because you're on FIOS you already had MoCA - the Actiontec router is serving as the bridge from Ethernet to Coax.

Those who don't have FIOS need a device to serve as the bridge from Ethernet to Coax. A Roamio Pro/Plus or 4-tuner Premiere can serve as that bridge IF it's in a location where BOTH ethernet and coax can be connected to it. If not, then a MoCA adapter is needed in a location where it can connect to the router AND coax to establish the MoCA bridge.

Edit: For example, I'm on Cox. Neither my Roamio Pro nor my Premiere 4 is near an ethernet connection. Therefore, I cannot use them to create the MoCA network. Instead, I have a MoCA adapter in my furnace room, where it is connected to both coax and an ethernet switch to establish the MoCA network.


----------



## Ziggie

BlackBetty said:


> It did! About 30 minutes later. Was starting to get worried.
> 
> I love the new roamio pro and mini! Now time to sell my old gear.


Great! Enjoy! :up:


----------



## waynomo

Loach said:


> Because you're on FIOS you already had MoCA - the Actiontec router is serving as the bridge from Ethernet to Coax.
> 
> Those who don't have FIOS need a device to serve as the bridge from Ethernet to Coax. A Roamio Pro/Plus or 4-tuner Premiere can serve as that bridge IF it's in a location where BOTH ethernet and coax can be connected to it. If not, then a MoCA adapter is needed in a location where it can connect to the router AND coax to establish the MoCA bridge.
> 
> Edit: For example, I'm on Cox. Neither my Roamio Pro nor my Premiere 4 is near an ethernet connection. Therefore, I cannot use them to create the MoCA network. Instead, I have a MoCA adapter in my furnace room, where it is connected to both coax and an ethernet switch to establish the MoCA network.


I see. That makes sense.


----------



## L David Matheny

Tivo II Jack said:


> Bottom line. I connected the RoPro to my router with an ethernet cable and used the RoPro to create my Moca network. It seemed to complete without a problem so I thought I was good to go, but it still isn't working. As I said in an earlier note, after setting Moca up and removing the ethernet cable, I attempted to Connect to the Tivo service and it failed. I also tried transfering a recorded show and it was shown in my To Do list, but never actually transferred until I changed my Network settings back to wireless.


You have CAT5e (or whatever) Ethernet cable run to various locations in your local network, and you also have a network of coaxial cables (connected through splitters) running to your video equipment. MoCA provides a way of using the coaxial cables as an alternative way of making Ethernet connections to extend your network.

To make the video network part of your LAN, you need to cross-connect or "bridge" the two networks at one and only one place. TiVo (and others) sell standalone MoCA adapters that can do the bridging, and other equipment can have MoCA bridge capability built in (some Actiontec routers, FiOS interfaces, Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro, etc). You can have many MoCA clients being supplied by the coaxial part of your network, but you want exactly one box to bridge that coaxial network to your CAT5 network. (Actually, you can bridge again to supply an otherwise isolated segment of LAN from the MoCA part of your network, but let's ignore that for now.)

A point-of-entry filter should be placed where it will keep your MoCA network signals from leaking out of your premises and feeding the rest of your cable node (or your antenna).


----------



## Tivo II Jack

L David Matheny said:


> You have CAT5e (or whatever) Ethernet cable run to various locations in your local network, and you also have a network of coaxial cables (connected through splitters) running to your video equipment. MoCA provides a way of using the coaxial cables as an alternative way of making Ethernet connections to extend your network.
> 
> To make the video network part of your LAN, you need to cross-connect or "bridge" the two networks at one and only one place.


OK, I thought this was the solution. I have been using computers for over 20 years and building my own systems for over 7. I have been using Tivo for 16 years and bought two series 2 units and two series 3 units with low capacity and then installed maximum capacity hard drives in all four, but this seems to be out of my grasp.



L David Matheny said:


> You can have many MoCA clients being supplied by the coaxial part of your network, but you want exactly one box to bridge that coaxial network to your CAT5 network.


Right now I have the Roamio Pro and two series 3 Tivos in place and all are working just fine. I just connected an Ethernet cable from my router to the back of a series 3 Tivo because it is located close enough to the router. That should have filled the bill for having exactly one box to bridge that coaxial network to your CAT5 network.

I tried connecting the RoPro to Tivo service and failed. I then thought the series 3 had to be On, so I turned it on and failed again. Next I went to connect the series 3 to Tivo service. It told me it detected an Ethernet connection and asked if it should use it. YESno.

As far connecting to the Tivo service, my series 1 and both S2s were reasonably fast in connecting and downloading. Both Series 3's have always been devastatingly slow to do that. It has been at least 10 or 15 minutes since I started the connect and I am still looking at the spinning yin yang ball and (Preparing)

OK, it went pretty quick from there to (Loading) and is now at 6%. This Ethernet connection does NOT seem fast to me. There can be another problem. My tuning adaptor is still in the game. When this download completes I will add a splitter and remove it from the circuit. BTW, I looked at the moca adaptors and I am not about to spend $70 when my RoPro has it built in.



L David Matheny said:


> A point-of-entry filter should be placed where it will keep your MoCA network signals from leaking out of your premises and feeding the rest of your cable node (or your antenna).


I think my brain just exploded. What is this about?

Download still at 86%.


----------



## L David Matheny

Tivo II Jack said:


> Right now I have the Roamio Pro and two series 3 Tivos in place and all are working just fine. I just connected an Ethernet cable from my router to the back of a series 3 Tivo because it is located close enough to the router. That should have filled the bill for having "exactly one box to bridge that coaxial network to your CAT5 network."
> 
> I tried connecting the RoPro to Tivo service and failed. I then thought the series 3 had to be On, so I turned it on and failed again. Next I went to connect the series 3 to Tivo service. It told me it detected an Ethernet connection and asked if it should use it. YES&#8230;no.


The Series 3 TiVo needs to be connected to Ethernet so that it can connect to TiVo's servers, but it doesn't fill the bill for bridging to MoCA because it doesn't have any MoCA capability built in. Apparently the only device you have that is capable of bridging MoCA to CAT5 is the Roamio Pro (unless I missed something). And it doesn't just get connected for MoCA _setup_; it has to _stay_ connected so network traffic can cross over between the CAT5 side and the coaxial side of the network. If you disconnect the CAT5 cable from the RoPro, then you have un-created the MoCA network. Again, a Series 3 TiVo can't act as a MoCA bridge; in fact, it can't even act as a MoCA client.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

L David Matheny said:


> The Series 3 TiVo needs to be connected to Ethernet so that it can connect to TiVo's servers, but it doesn't fill the bill for bridging to MoCA because it doesn't have any MoCA capability built in.


OK, thanks for sticking with me here, I think I am now good to go. I am going to have to move the RoPro to where the now connected S3 is but I will be recording for the next few hours and will do that later.

I mistook your earlier comment, "To make the video network part of your LAN, you need to cross-connect or "bridge" the two networks at one and only one place." to mean that anything connected via CAT5 cable and coaxial at the same time would create the bridge.



L David Matheny said:


> Apparently the only device you have that is capable of bridging MoCA to CAT5 is the Roamio Pro (unless I missed something).


Correct, you didn't miss a thing.



L David Matheny said:


> And it doesn't just get connected for MoCA _setup_; it has to _stay_ connected so network traffic can cross over between the CAT5 side and the coaxial side of the network.


Understood, I got that mis-impression from something I read elsewhere.

Just curious, once I move and connect the RoPro to the CAT5, will my S2 units be ethernet enabled via the coaxial connection or would they still need moca capability?


----------



## wtherrell

Tivo II Jack said:


> OK, thanks for sticking with me here, I think I am now good to go. I am going to have to move the RoPro to where the now connected S3 is but I will be recording for the next few hours and will do that later.
> 
> I mistook your earlier comment, "To make the video network part of your LAN, you need to cross-connect or "bridge" the two networks at one and only one place." to mean that anything connected via CAT5 cable and coaxial at the same time would create the bridge.
> 
> Correct, you didn't miss a thing.
> 
> Understood, I got that mis-impression from something I read elsewhere.
> 
> Just curious, once I move and connect the RoPro to the CAT5, will my S2 units be ethernet enabled via the coaxial connection or would they still need moca capability?


The s2's don't have Moca so you are going to need a Moca adapter. Coax into the adapter. ETHERNET cables from there to S2's. Use a multi port bridge connected to the adapter & you can plug both s2's into it via ethernet cables.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtherrell

Looks like Channelmaster makes a Moca adapter with 4 ethernet ports. Wouldn't need a separate bridge. Neat. Amazon, about $65. You should get 5-6 times faster speeds than with the wifi set-up. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo

Tivo II Jack said:


> OK, it went pretty quick from there to (Loading) and is now at 6%.
> 
> Download still at 86%.


Don't confuse downloading with loading. Loading is what happens after everything has been downloaded and the TiVo is no longer connected. I think of it as installing what it has downloaded. This can take sometime depending what it downloaded when it made the connection. It took almost an hour the other night on my TiVoHD.


----------



## ncfoster

Tivo II Jack said:


> Just curious, once I move and connect the RoPro to the CAT5, will my S2 units be ethernet enabled via the coaxial connection or would they still need moca capability?


MoCA is a relatively new development. If the box is not a Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro, Premiere 4, Premiere XL4 or Mini (I think that covers them all), it doesn't know what MoCA is. It will look at the coaxial connection as just a cable connection, and anything related to MoCA will be ignored. So, no, the S2 boxes will not get Ethernet over the coax, unless you use separate MoCA adapters for each one.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

L David Matheny said:


> Apparently the only device you have that is capable of bridging MoCA to CAT5 is the Roamio Pro (unless I missed something). And it doesn't just get connected for MoCA _setup_; it has to _stay_ connected so network traffic can cross over between the CAT5 side and the coaxial side of the network.


Time to stick the old fork in me here. Mainly because of logistics, it took me over an hour to move the Roamio Pro to where it could be connected to my ethernet cable.

Right now the RoPro is connected to CAT5, connected to coaxial, USB connected to Tuning Adaptor and coaxial splitter bypassing the TA and direct into the RoPro. An attempt to connect to Tivo failed again.

Now I have just tried to connect again and don't know what is going on. On the Network Connections Page it is showing that my attempt to connect at 11:21PM succeeded and on the right it shows Network Connection Type: Ethernet and Moca.

I started this note at about 11:35PM and it is now 12:22AM. I did another connect to Tivo and it went without a problem so all is good with Moca now but what I have been doing for the past 45 minutes has raised more questions.

I understand that only the Roamio can create the bridge and that is now in place. I thought my other devices such as the series 3 would now be able to use the coaxial cable via that bridge but that doesn't seem to be the case. I removed the wireless USB (that looks like a flip phone) and the series 3 had no connection.

Now it appears that all these connections do NOTHING for any device except the RoPro. If that js so, why even bother with moca and just use the CAT5 which I am told is faster.

I also started a transfer of a show from a series 3 to the RoPro and watching the progress, I don't see any increase in speed.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

ncfoster said:


> MoCA is a relatively new development. If the box is not a Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro, Premiere 4, Premiere XL4 or Mini (I think that covers them all), it doesn't know what MoCA is. It will look at the coaxial connection as just a cable connection, and anything related to MoCA will be ignored. So, no, the S2 boxes will not get Ethernet over the coax, unless you use separate MoCA adapters for each one.


I didn't see your note until I submitted my last note which was over an hour and a half in the making. This question is pretty much what I asked at the very end of that note.

In order to use MoCA, my Roamio Pro must be connected with an ethernet cable. Earlier in this string, someone said that straight ethernet was much faster than MoCA. If that is so and MoCA does not allow me to connect any other devices, why am I even using MoCA instead of the faster ethernet?


----------



## Tivo II Jack

waynomo said:


> Don't confuse downloading with loading. Loading is what happens after everything has been downloaded and the TiVo is no longer connected. I think of it as installing what it has downloaded. This can take sometime depending what it downloaded when it made the connection. It took almost an hour the other night on my TiVoHD.


Didn't see this one either. At the end, after Tivo disconnects, yes, the Tivo shows (Loading...). Are you saying that when the (Loading...) is completed, all that had been downloaded is now in place and accessible?

At times after a download, looking to the very end of my To Do list will show me up to a certain day and time, usually 6:30 PM. If I look again and hour or two later I will see another 24 hours or so accessible in the To Do list.

What you say sounds 100% logical, but I think there may be more to it. When loading is complete, is it possible all available program data is accessible in the Record by Time page but now Tivo is busy matching the new program data up with your season passes?


----------



## weldon

Tivo II Jack said:


> I understand that only the Roamio can create the bridge and that is now in place. I thought my other devices such as the series 3 would now be able to use the coaxial cable via that bridge but that doesn't seem to be the case. I removed the wireless USB (that looks like a flip phone) and the series 3 had no connection.


You've got the first part right. The Roamio creates a bridge between your Internet connection (on ethernet) and the MoCA network on coax. The part you're still confused on is that the other devices (Series 3, etc.) don't do MoCA. They see the coax as just a cable TV feed and aren't looking for network signals on that connection.


> Now it appears that all these connections do NOTHING for any device except the RoPro. If that js so, why even bother with moca and just use the CAT5 which I am told is faster.


There is absolutely no reason to bother with MoCA if you have ethernet connections available. MoCA was created as an easy way to use your existing coax cabling to create a network connection between devices where ethernet is not available. Of course, all of the devices connected by coax must support MoCA if they are to pass data signals along the coax. If you have ethernet, you do not want to use MoCA.


----------



## waynomo

Tivo II Jack said:


> What you say sounds 100% logical, but I think there may be more to it. When loading is complete, is it possible all available program data is accessible in the Record by Time page but now Tivo is busy matching the new program data up with your season passes?


Hmmmm, I don't know. Sounds reasonable. The season pass info doesn't take all that long to compute is my experience.


----------



## ncfoster

Tivo II Jack said:


> I didn't see your note until I submitted my last note which was over an hour and a half in the making. This question is pretty much what I asked at the very end of that note.
> 
> In order to use MoCA, my Roamio Pro must be connected with an ethernet cable. Earlier in this string, someone said that straight ethernet was much faster than MoCA. If that is so and MoCA does not allow me to connect any other devices, why am I even using MoCA instead of the faster ethernet?


Sorry that you didn't see it earlier if it would have saved you some pain. I think the answer is that in your case, using MoCA is probably not beneficial. I do not use it, since my house is already well-wired for gigabit Ethernet (and my old-school 2-tuner Premiere doesn't do MoCA either).

I could see, however, where most people who did what I did (got a new Roamio Pro and a Mini at the same time), would want to go this route because they lacked Ethernet options. Maybe you will find a use for MoCA in the future (if this experience hasn't turned it into a curse word in your house).


----------



## Tivo II Jack

ncfoster said:


> Sorry that you didn't see it earlier if it would have saved you some pain. I think the answer is that in your case, using MoCA is probably not beneficial. I do not use it, since my house is already well-wired for gigabit Ethernet (and my old-school 2-tuner Premiere doesn't do MoCA either).
> 
> I could see, however, where most people who did what I did (got a new Roamio Pro and a Mini at the same time), would want to go this route because they lacked Ethernet options. Maybe you will find a use for MoCA in the future (if this experience hasn't turned it into a curse word in your house).


The Mini never even entered my mind because I don't have any need for one. My only problem now is that the Roamio appears to always use the MoCA to connect and/or transfer. I just tried to change the settings but couldn't. How can I change the network settings to have it use only the ethernet connection?


----------



## ncfoster

Tivo II Jack said:


> The Mini never even entered my mind because I don't have any need for one. My only problem now is that the Roamio appears to always use the MoCA to connect and/or transfer. I just tried to change the settings but couldn't. How can I change the network settings to have it use only the ethernet connection?


I am not sure exactly what the setting is called, but go into Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > Change network settings, and see what is there. Mine reads:

Modify Ethernet settings
Connect using MoCA
Connect using wireless
Use this DVR to create a MoCA network

I suspect that if you are currently setup to use MoCA, the first option is probably "Connect using Ethernet" if you are currently set to MoCA, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

ncfoster said:


> I am not sure exactly what the setting is called, but go into Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > Change network settings, and see what is there. Mine reads:
> 
> Modify Ethernet settings
> Connect using MoCA
> Connect using wireless
> Use this DVR to create a MoCA network
> 
> I suspect that if you are currently setup to use MoCA, the first option is probably "Connect using Ethernet" if you are currently set to MoCA, but I can't say for sure.


That makes perfect sense and that is what I see. Since I have both Moca and ethernet available, the Roamio uses the best one, ethernet. It is giving me the choice of opting to use Moca. If I were already using Moca that second line would read Connect Using Ethernet.

Also, the first line asks if I want to modify ethernet settings because that is the connection I am using,

Looks like I am good to go, thanks all for the help.


----------



## Loach

Tivo II Jack said:


> I didn't see your note until I submitted my last note which was over an hour and a half in the making. This question is pretty much what I asked at the very end of that note.
> 
> In order to use MoCA, my Roamio Pro must be connected with an ethernet cable. Earlier in this string, someone said that straight ethernet was much faster than MoCA. If that is so and MoCA does not allow me to connect any other devices, why am I even using MoCA instead of the faster ethernet?


If you want to connect other devices via MoCA that do not have built-in MoCA, such as your Series 3 box, you would need a MoCA adapter at those locations:

Coax from wall --->MoCA adapter---Cat 5e and Coax ---> Series 3


----------



## Ziggie

Loach said:


> If you want to connect other devices via MoCA that do not have built-in MoCA, such as your Series 3 box, you would need a MoCA adapter at those locations:
> 
> Coax from wall --->MoCA adapter---Cat 5e and Coax ---> Series 3


I disconnected an old Series 3 because I didn't know this  Thanks for the info Loach :up:


----------



## Joe01880

I love the smell of new electronics and even more so tinkering with them, learning their secrets.
I got my new Roamio Pro yesterday afternoon, called TiVo and after a bit of CSR B/S and finally getting a supervisor on the phone had the $12.99 service off of it and transferred my grandfathered $99 MSD from my Premiere to it as agreed when I purchased it. The supervisor at TiVo was kind enough to take another $199.00 of my money to put PLS on my Premiere and I went ahead this time and got the 3 year warranty.

I have FiOS so set up of the cable card for the most part was painless and only took a 10 minute call to Verizon to get done with most of that waiting on hold for someone to pick up. 
The transfer of season pass's also went painless as did the transfer of recordings from my Premiere to the Roamio and only took about 6 hours and did not seem to slow the Roamio down one bit while also recording two shows, why? Because I just wanted to give this baby a test drive. I will test her limits later after I get use to how she purrs. Having to re-program my Harmony One was a bit of pain but it always is, and also something no one should be without that runs as many components as I do.

As other's have mentioned, the Roamio Pro is what the Premiere should have been.
Apps like You Tube and Amazon open very fast, faster than my Sony NX HDTV or my PS3 with the exception being Netflix. I'm not sure what's up with that and have only just recently noticed in the forums people are having trouble with it. I have Ethernet to my Roamio so I'm not sure what the problem could be. Does MoCa work better? Can MoCa and Ethernet be connected at the same time, would that screw something up?
So far so good, I am loving my new Roamio!!!

Edit: The Netflix thing was easy enough to figure out. Go into settings/channels/video providers uncheck Netflix then recheck Netflix then connect to TiVo service. I think I had to do the same thing to the Premiere.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Loach said:


> If you want to connect other devices via MoCA that do not have built-in MoCA, such as your Series 3 box, you would need a MoCA adapter at those locations:
> 
> Coax from wall --->MoCA adapter---Cat 5e and Coax ---> Series 3


I am going to pass on the adapter, I still have both Seies 3 units in service, but only until I finish watching or transferring shows I recorded before I got the RoPro.

One doesn't even have a cable card because I had it's card paired with the Roamio.

I think the Roamio is a HUGE improvement over all others and I am still learning many of its new things. Can I add a question or 2 about them. Say I am looking at my recordings in My Shows and I want to return to live TV. Is the only was to do that with the Live TV button on the remote?

Also when in My Shows there is a banner right above the Tivo logo and Tivo Central which shows still photos of several shows. I have looked at this feature several times and have found no use for it whatsoever. It also seems to be related to Tivo suggestions and in the 16 years I have been using Tivo, I have ALWAYS had Tivo suggestions turned off. It appears that with Roamio I can set it to not record suggestions (which I did) but cannot totally turn off suggestions.

Is there any way to remove that annoying banner which I never enter except accidentally and find myself trapped there until I realize what I have done.


----------



## rlcarr

wtherrell said:


> The s2's don't have Moca so you are going to need a Moca adapter. Coax into the adapter. ETHERNET cables from there to S2's. Use a multi port bridge connected to the adapter & you can plug both s2's into it via ethernet cables.


Or just connect the ethernet port of the of a single-port MoCA adapter to a plain old ethernet switch.

That's what I do. Upstairs coax goes into a FiOS ActionTec router which (a) puts LAN traffic into the coax and (b) has its ethernet port connected to a switch that the a couple of desktops, a printer, and WiFi access points plug into.

Downstairs, coax goes into the Roamio Pro and the Pro's ethernet port is connected to another ethernet switch, which in turn has the TV, blu-ray player, game console, etc. connected to it.

So LAN traffic through the upstairs switch is put on and off the coax by the ActionTec and LAN traffic through the downstairs switch is put on and off the coax by the Roamio Pro. (And of course the Pro puts its traffic directly on the coax).


----------



## rlcarr

I also note that someone upstream said you can only bridge MoCA and CAT5/6 in "exactly one place". That is probably true with respect to the technical, networking meaning of the word "bridge". However, it does *not* mean that you can only have one MoCA device. You can actually have up to seven (IIRC) but that all have to drive their own, separate CAT5/6 "clusters". You can't connect one of those CAT5/6 clusters directly to another.

For example, let's say you have FiOS. You have the ActionTec in the computer room and via its ethernet port and a switch you have a bunch of things connected to CAT5/6. You have the Pro in the living room and via its ethernet port and a switch you have a bunch of things connected to CAT5/6. And you have a MoCA adapter in the bedroom and via its ethernet port and a switch you have things connected to that as well.

The topology of that is a coax "backbone" with separate CAT5/6 "clusters" hanging off the backbone (via the MoCA-capable devices). That's all fine.

But as I understand it, what you cannot do in the setup I described is to in addition to existing wiring, connect (say) the bedroom switch directly to the computer room switch. (Though if the bedroom switch was *not* connected to a MoCA device then it would be fine to connect the bedroom switch to the computer room switch because in that case you're back to having just one "cluster" hanging off a MoCA device.)


----------



## CrispyCritter

Tivo II Jack said:


> I am going to pass on the adapter, I still have both Seies 3 units in service, but only until I finish watching or transferring shows I recorded before I got the RoPro.
> 
> One doesn't even have a cable card because I had it's card paired with the Roamio.
> 
> I think the Roamio is a HUGE improvement over all others and I am still learning many of its new things. Can I add a question or 2 about them. Say I am looking at my recordings in My Shows and I want to return to live TV. Is the only was to do that with the Live TV button on the remote?
> 
> Also when in My Shows there is a banner right above the Tivo logo and Tivo Central which shows still photos of several shows. I have looked at this feature several times and have found no use for it whatsoever. It also seems to be related to Tivo suggestions and in the 16 years I have been using Tivo, I have ALWAYS had Tivo suggestions turned off. It appears that with Roamio I can set it to not record suggestions (which I did) but cannot totally turn off suggestions.
> 
> Is there any way to remove that annoying banner which I never enter except accidentally and find myself trapped there until I realize what I have done.


The Discovery Bar (at the top) is NOT related to TiVo suggestions; it's related to the ability to have advertising there, especially for cable companies using TiVo to be able to show off their current On-Demand and pay-per-view offerings. As a revenue source, it's not going to be able to be turned off.

For your other question - why do you need more than one one-button way to go from My Shows to live-tv? There are other ways, but they involve more button pushes and menu navigation...


----------



## Bierboy

Can you say "derailed"?


----------



## Tivo II Jack

CrispyCritter said:


> The Discovery Bar (at the top) is NOT related to TiVo suggestions; it's related to the ability to have advertising there, especially for cable companies using TiVo to be able to show off their current On-Demand and pay-per-view offerings. As a revenue source, it's not going to be able to be turned off.


You coiuld have stopped after the word advertising, I knew what was coming as soon as I saw it...BUT...I really haven't seen any ads there, just links to TV shows and 95% of the time they are to shows I already have season passes for.



CrispyCritter said:


> For your other question - why do you need more than one one-button way to go from My Shows to live-tv? There are other ways, but they involve more button pushes and menu navigation...


It's not a "need", its just a question. In the old interface in Tivo Cental, Watch Live TV was 2nd in line on the opening page and that is what I got used to using. I searched but was unable to find any means of going to live tv from within the interface.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Bierboy said:


> Can you say "derailed"?


And you were the one expressing relief that this thread would end on January 31st (when the advisory offer ended)! Should we keep it going just for you? I wonder how many different topics we've covered by now?


----------



## Ziggie

CrispyCritter said:


> The Discovery Bar (at the top) is NOT related to TiVo suggestions; it's related to the ability to have advertising there, especially for cable companies using TiVo to be able to show off their current On-Demand and pay-per-view offerings. As a revenue source, it's not going to be able to be turned off.
> 
> For your other question - why do you need more than one one-button way to go from My Shows to live-tv? There are other ways, but they involve more button pushes and menu navigation...


On my Premiere, I got tired of the Discovery Bar so I reverted to the SD interface. It's been that way for years now


----------



## moonscape

Ziggie said:


> On my Premiere, I got tired of the Discovery Bar so I reverted to the SD interface. It's been that way for years now


What a shame that option doesn't exist on the Roamio. I have trouble visually with the interface, and am not sure how it will all sort out. Right now I resort to checking recorded programs on the Roamio via the S3, but having that Discovery Bar real estate to improve font size/real estate/readability would make all the difference in the world.

I realize I have visual issues others don't and they rightfully market to the vast majority, but it would be nice to have the option available.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

moonscape said:


> What a shame that option doesn't exist on the Roamio...
> 
> ...having that Discovery Bar real estate to improve font size/real estate/readability would make all the difference in the world.


I fully agree and since Crispy said it was an advertising spot, I have been watching it closely. The four windows in the bar have ALWAYS been links to shows I have season passes to and those links take me to episodes I have already recorded. The only exception has been the Winter Olympics and I don't really see that as an ad.

Also, I am still wondering if and where there is a means within the interface to go to Watch Live TV. The only way I can do that now is with the Live TV button on the remote.


----------



## Ziggie

moonscape said:


> What a shame that option doesn't exist on the Roamio. I have trouble visually with the interface, and am not sure how it will all sort out. Right now I resort to checking recorded programs on the Roamio via the S3, but having that Discovery Bar real estate to improve font size/real estate/readability would make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I realize I have visual issues others don't and they rightfully market to the vast majority, but it would be nice to have the option available.


I have to say that after a week, I'm kind of getting used to the bar. I did turn off the live preview window though because, out of habit, I hit the TiVo button when I need to silence the tv for a minute (like taking a phone call).


----------



## Bierboy

CrispyCritter said:


> And you were the one expressing relief that this thread would end on January 31st (when the advisory offer ended)! Should we keep it going just for you? I wonder how many different topics we've covered by now?


Certainly not enough...keep 'em coming!


----------



## lgnad

moonscape said:


> What a shame that option doesn't exist on the Roamio. I have trouble visually with the interface, and am not sure how it will all sort out. Right now I resort to checking recorded programs on the Roamio via the S3, but having that Discovery Bar real estate to improve font size/real estate/readability would make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I realize I have visual issues others don't and they rightfully market to the vast majority, but it would be nice to have the option available.


You should suggest to tivo a "high contrast" and/or "larger fonts" setting on the menus for the visually impaired. Seems like an important oversight, (no pun intended!) and something that could even be advertised as a feature. I temporarily have a mini on a 22" set while I'm getting ready to hang a bigger set in the bedroom and its definitely not easy to read some of the smaller elements from across the room, particularly when Im tired.

I honestly dont know why they take so long to make HD screens, and why there aren't different "skins" available. Seems pretty simple to me!


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Tivo II Jack said:


> Also, I am still wondering if and where there is a means within the interface to go to Watch Live TV. The only way I can do that now is with the Live TV button on the remote.


Guess I'm the only one who is.


----------



## steve614

Tivo II Jack said:


> Guess I'm the only one who is.


Was the "Watch Live TV" menu selection removed from the TiVo Central menu (I don't have a Roamio)?
If so, I think that was an ignorant decision on TiVo's part.


----------



## Ziggie

steve614 said:


> Was the "Watch Live TV" menu selection removed from the TiVo Central menu (I don't have a Roamio)?
> If so, I think that was an ignorant decision on TiVo's part.


Yes. They replaced it with "What to Watch Now"... which takes you to a grid with selected shows categorized by "Popular TV, Movies, Sports, Kids".

But, to me, pushing the "Live TV" button on the remote is the best way. It works from any screen you're on at the time.


----------



## jrtroo

What is live tv again? I forget.


----------



## javabird

jrtroo said:


> What is live tv again? I forget.


This


----------



## moonscape

lgnad said:


> You should suggest to tivo a "high contrast" and/or "larger fonts" setting on the menus for the visually impaired. Seems like an important oversight, (no pun intended!) and something that could even be advertised as a feature.


Thanks for the suggestion; I'll do it!

It's oddly comforting to know that even with your good eyesight the menu can be small from a distance. I was sitting back before commenting to Tivo because it seemed personally indulgent (how many people with macular degeneration actually have Tivos?!). But the reality is if I didn't have an S3 networked to use for menus, the Roamio would be difficult enough to use that I'd most likely return it.


----------



## wtherrell

jrtroo said:


> What is live tv again? I forget.


Live TV is soooo last century.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo

jrtroo said:


> What is live tv again? I forget.


It's when you start watching a football game too soon and accidentally get caught up to what is currently being broadcast. Very frustrating.


----------



## humbb

Live TV: n. What you push when you're watching a TiVo recorded program and you need to shut off the TV because it's time to go to bed (and you want to pick up the recording tomorrow from where you left off).

In other words, it's the DVR "Stop" button that everyone's been asking about.

p.s. Does anyone know if trying to do the same thing using the Pause button is hazardous to the health of the TiVo?


----------



## jrtroo

There is no tape in a Tivo, pausing is no issue whatsoever on the Tivo.


----------



## brobin

This is true until they go out like Replay TV, I hope not. 


ReplayTV's are still alive and well. Although they stopped making the hardware due to lawsuits over Commercial Advance and ShowSharing they still provide the daily channel guide updates and there's a free service/clearinghouse to share shows (poopli.com). About 2 years ago they stopped charging monthly fees and upgraded all remaining units to Lifetime at no additional charge. I still have a bunch and they all work well. The only downside is that they're not HD and require a STB or analog adapter. I still prefer the RTV GUI over the Roamio's and, of course, there are no annoying ads.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

steve614 said:


> Was the "Watch Live TV" menu selection removed from the TiVo Central menu (I don't have a Roamio)?
> If so, I think that was an ignorant decision on TiVo's part.


Either removed or moved to a location I haven't been able to find yet.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Ziggie said:


> Yes. They replaced it with "What to Watch Now"... which takes you to a grid with selected shows categorized by "Popular TV, Movies, Sports, Kids".


It may be in the same space as the Live TV choice was, but I wouldn't call it a replacement. It is a totally useless button that I wish I could disable.



Ziggie said:


> But, to me, pushing the "Live TV" button on the remote is the best way. *It works from any screen you're on *at the time.


Not true, I don't even know how this happens, but I have been finding myself in what appears to be Live TV but with some grid of TV listings in the foreground and you can press the Live TV button all day long and it only seems to refresh that grid.

The only way I have been able to get rid of that grid is to let it time out and it's never in a hurry to do that.

Little by little I am finding "improvements" to the mix that are anything but. Things like that usually originate with some boss type that needs to justify their paycheck.


----------



## mpnret

I have to agree with Ziggie on this one. "Live TV" button on remote takes me to live TV from any screen I am on. I never used "Live TV" from the interface being it was so convenient on the remote. When moving from the XL4 to the Roamio I didn't even realize the change. Sounds like their decision to replace it with "what to watch now" was a good one.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

mpnret said:


> I never used "Live TV" from the interface being it was so convenient on the remote.


And prior to getting Roamio, in 16 years of using Tivo, I NEVER pressed the Live TV button except by accident.

Remember that the only time you would EVER use either the button or the interface, you are already in the interface.



mpnret said:


> When moving from the XL4 to the Roamio I didn't even realize the change. Sounds like their decision to replace it with "what to watch now" was a good one.


Can you tell me what is located under the choice of "What to watch now" that is even remotely (pun intended) useful?

I have always had issues with the layout of buttons on the Tivo remotes. I would say that when most people are holding the remote, their thumbs are nearest the Play/Pause/Left/Right buttons. This means you must shift the grasp on the remote to reach the Live TV button.

Another such issue is the lowest button on the remote, the Clear button which I use very often. Once pressed to delete a recorded show, an item in the To Do list or almost anything else, you are then required to confirm by pressing the Select button near the top of the remote, quite a stretch.

When I am scanning my To Do list to delete items I want to remove, it becomes a two handed operation with one finger on the Clear button and another near the Select and Page Up/Down buttons. (aka Channel Up/Down button)


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> ..."Live TV" button on remote takes me to live TV from any screen I am on....


Not EVERY screen...there are a few when you're deep into several layers of selecting recording options I believe (I'm out of town and can't check on my XL4 right now) where you can't get to anywhere without clicking "OK" first...


----------



## Tivo II Jack

Bierboy said:


> *Not EVERY screen*...there are a few when you're deep into several layers of selecting recording options


You are 100% right. I KNOW I have been in pages where the remote Live TV button did not work. I was trying to replicate that about 1/2 hour ago, but did not find the screen where that happens


----------



## mpnret

Bierboy said:


> Not EVERY screen...there are a few when you're deep into several layers of selecting recording options I believe (I'm out of town and can't check on my XL4 right now) where you can't get to anywhere without clicking "OK" first...


If you are several layers into selecting recording options, The TiVo central menu isn't on the screen so you don't have the "Watch Live TV" (replaced with "what to watch now") menu selection available to you so it still looks like "Live TV" button on the remote is the better option.


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> If you are several layers into selecting recording options, The TiVo central menu isn't on the screen so you don't have the "Watch Live TV" (replaced with "what to watch now") menu selection available to you so it still looks like "Live TV" button on the remote is the better option.


If I understand you correctly hitting the live tv button in that situation will still not work. You still have to press ok before you can get anywhere.


----------



## mpnret

Bierboy said:


> If I understand you correctly hitting the live tv button in that situation will still not work. You still have to press ok before you can get anywhere.


On my Roamio Pro hitting the "Live TV" button on the remote from any screen I am on takes me to live TV with only one button push. I tried as many screens as I could find, even went to manual record and it seems to work from all of them. I am sure someone might be able to find some obscure screen that it doesn't work from but it works from everyone I will ever use and then some. The point I was trying to make is even if there is such a screen the TiVo central "Live TV" menu selection (now replaced with "What to watch now") isn't available on that screen anyway. So I don't see how that menu selection would be a better choice then the remote button.


----------



## Tivogre

Tivo II Jack said:


> Another such issue is the lowest button on the remote, the Clear button which I use very often. Once pressed to delete a recorded show, an item in the To Do list or almost anything else, you are then required to confirm by pressing the Select button near the top of the remote, quite a stretch. When I am scanning my To Do list to delete items I want to remove, it becomes a two handed operation with one finger on the Clear button and another near the Select and Page Up/Down buttons. (aka Channel Up/Down button)


You do know that you can press the Clear button a second time instead of Select to confirm - right?


----------



## lessd

mpnret said:


> On my Roamio Pro hitting the "Live TV" button on the remote from any screen I am on takes me to live TV with only one button push. I tried as many screens as I could find, even went to manual record and it seems to work from all of them. I am sure someone might be able to find some obscure screen that it doesn't work from but it works from everyone I will ever use and then some. The point I was trying to make is even if there is such a screen the TiVo central "Live TV" menu selection (now replaced with "What to watch now") isn't available on that screen anyway. So I don't see how that menu selection would be a better choice then the remote button.


Go to the cable card setup menu, or the channel scan menu and live TV button does not work, but you would be on those menus like once or twice!!


----------



## mpnret

lessd said:


> Go to the cable card setup menu, or the channel scan menu and live TV button does not work, but you would be on those menus like once or twice!!


But the "Live TV" menu selection (now replaced with "What to watch now") isn't available on that screen anyway so nothing lost with the elimination of the "Live TV" menu selection. The "Live TV" button on the remote is and always was your best option.


----------



## mpnret

Tivo II Jack said:


> Remember that the only time you would EVER use either the button or the interface, you are already in the interface.


Not true. The remote button works from almost every screen, except maybe some seldom used setup screens. The menu selection is/was only available on the TiVo central screen.


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> But the "Live TV" menu selection (now replaced with "What to watch now") isn't available on that screen anyway so nothing lost with the elimination of the "Live TV" menu selection. The "Live TV" button on the remote is and always was your best option.


But it still doesn't ALWAYS get you to live TV...no matter what you claim. You are simply wrong and won't admit it...


----------



## Tivo II Jack

mpnret said:


> But the "Live TV" menu selection (now replaced with "What to watch now")


I already asked someone else this question and they did not respond so let me ask you. Can you tell me one single thing the What to Watch Now is useful for?



mpnret said:


> ...so nothing lost with the elimination of the "Live TV" menu selection. The "Live TV" button on the remote is and always was your best option.


A totally subjective statement, this is a matter of to each his own. We should ALL have the choice to use what we prefer, not what some egghead at Tivo thinks is best.



mpnret said:


> Not true. The remote button works from almost every screen.


Key word being ALMOST.



Tivogre said:


> You do know that you can press the Clear button a second time instead of Select to confirm - right?


Wrong. I just went to my To Do list and selected a program set to record. I hit the Clear key and got the screen:

Cancel Recording?

Do you want to cancel this recording?

Already selected below that was the choice:

Yes, cancel this recording

Unselected was the choice:

No, keep this recording

I pressed the Clear button again and the selection moved to No, keep this recording and the program remained listed in the To Do List.



Bierboy said:


> But it still doesn't ALWAYS get you to live TV...no matter what you claim. You are simply wrong and won't admit it...


100% correct.


----------



## mpnret

mpnret said:


> Not true. The remote button works from *almost* every screen, except maybe some seldom used setup screens.





Bierboy said:


> But it still doesn't ALWAYS get you to live TV...no matter what you claim. You are simply wrong and won't admit it...


I repeated my post previous to your response just in case you missed it. I also added some bolding to clarify.


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> I repeated my post previous to your response just in case you missed it. I also added some bolding to clarify.


Yeah, you're saying the REMOTE button. Earlier you were talking about the LIVE TV button....get your stories straight... And, BTW, it's not just "some seldom used setup screens"...

I stand by my comment...you are still wrong and won't admit it.


----------



## mpnret

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, you're saying the REMOTE button. Earlier you were talking about the LIVE TV button....get your stories straight... And, BTW, it's not just "some obscure setup screens"...
> 
> I stand by my comment...you are still wrong and won't admit it.


The "live TV" button is on the remote. Sounds like you are confusing it with the "live TV" menu selection which no longer exists.


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> The "live TV" button is on the remote. Sounds like you are confusing it with the "live TV" menu selection which no longer exists.


Uh, yeah I DO know where the Live TV button is (I've been using TiVo for 10 years)....and, no I'm not confusing anything...you are...

You said, quote, "The Live TV button takes me to live TV from any screen I'm on..." And I'm telling you NO IT DOESN'T. You still won't admit you're wrong...


----------



## mpnret

mpnret said:


> The "live TV" button is on the remote. Sounds like you are confusing it with the "live TV" menu selection which no longer exists.


OK, sorry. When I said remote button I was referring to the "Live TV" button on the remote. I thought that was clear being the discussion was comparing the former "live TV" menu selection with the "live TV" remote button.
Maybe you could specify what screens you think the "Live TV" button on the Remote won't work on. On my Roamio I stepped through pretty much all the menu selections and it worked on every one except some obscure setup screens that I would only use when setting up the box. Even then it worked in most of them. Sometimes it required me to acknowledge that my settings wouldn't be saved.


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> OK, sorry. When I said remote button I was referring to the "Live TV" button on the remote. I thought that was clear being the discussion was comparing the former "live TV" menu selection with the "live TV" remote button.
> Maybe you could specify what screens you think the "Live TV" button on the Remote won't work on. On my Roamio I stepped through pretty much all the menu selections and it worked on every one except some obscure setup screens that I would only use when setting up the box. Even then it worked in most of them. Sometimes it required me to acknowledge that my settings wouldn't be saved.


As I stated earlier, I'm out of town so I can't check it for another couple days.


----------



## mpnret

Just curious, you do have a Roamio right? I noticed XL4 in your sig.


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> Just curious, you do have a Roamio right? I noticed XL4 in your sig.


Premiere....but the software is virtually the same as far as I know...


----------



## mpnret

Bierboy said:


> Premiere....but the software is virtually the same as far as I know...


I'm not sure if that is totally true. I never tried comparing things like what screens the "Live TV" remote button worked on between the XL4 and the Roamio. I assumed you had a Roamio being you are posting in the Roamio thread. I still have my XL4 on my network but it's back by my router just to watch the last copy protected shows through the net on my Roamio but I don't have a display for it back there. Otherwise I would try it. If you do find any screens the "Live TV" remote button doesn't work on, other than setup, post them up and I will try it on the Roamio but I did try a lot screens even things like photos and apps, internet radio, etc. and they all worked with the "Live TV" remote button.


----------



## CrispyCritter

mpnret said:


> If you do find any screens, other than setup, post them up and I will try it on the Roamio but I did try a lot screens even things like photos and apps, internet radio, etc. and they all worked with the "Live TV" remote button.


Those that don't, in my recollection, are those where you are in a close dialog doing something, and you need to confirm or acknowledge the TiVo action before it lets you do anything else. The live-tv button doesn't work then, but then, of course, there is no possibility of using a menu to get to live-tv there either.


----------



## cherry ghost

As far as I can tell, in the few situations the Live Tv button doesn't work, the TiVo button also doesn't work. Those few situations are CableCard screens where you need to press Clear or confirmation screens where it says " Ok" and you need to press select or right/left arrow.


----------



## waynomo

Tivogre said:


> You do know that you can press the Clear button a second time instead of Select to confirm - right?


 I so wish this were true. It basically just clears the screen for me too.

Please explain where this works for you.


----------



## waynomo

The "Live TV" button switches you between tuners. It was more helpful on my 2 tuner TiVoHD, but still works.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

mpnret said:


> Maybe you could specify what screens you think the "Live TV" button on the Remote won't work on


One very annoying one isn't actually a menu choice, it is a view that I find myself in fairly often without ever doing anything to get there. I am seeing what appears to be live tv but with a grid showing 4 or 5 channels and what is on those channels over the next few hours.

You can press the Live TV button 100 times and that useless grid will not go away. I finally found out that pressing the Tivo button removes it. There are others also, but that is not even the point here, let's go to the bottom line.

There seems to be a consensus that the Live TV menu choice was replaced by the "What to Watch Now" choice.

*WHY?*

You will be the third person I have asked this question and can be the third person to not answer it. What purpose does the "What to Watch Now" button serve? I see it as a vague and much less efficient redundancy of what is already available in the Search by Name, Time or Channel menus.

I just went there and selected the movie listings. I saw a Jesse Stone movie listed and clicked on it. It brought me right to the movie which might be convenient if I wanted to watch the last 20 minutes of the 2 hour movie.

It also told me the movie was playing on the Hallmark Movie channel but no channel number. I don't know what channel the Hallmark Movie channel is on, so if I want to see when I can actually see the movie, I can search by the movie name or I can go to the channel list and scroll through almost 2,000 channels to find the Hallmark Movie channel. Point is, it is a very inexplicit search method so why did they 'ass-u-me' it would be a welcome change.

The other point no one seems able to grasp is the freedom of choice. It is obvious that many of you have always used the Live TV button on the remote while many others have always used the menu method. Does that "What to Watch Now" listing merit taking away that choice?

I have also seen quite a few erroneous claims in this string that when addressed, the claimer goes mute. A day or so ago I brought up the issue of the Clear button being too far away from the Select button (as it has been since my Series 1 Tivo in 1998) which ALWAYS needs to be pressed after pressing the clear button.

Someone said you could just press the clear button twice and that is not true. Pressing the Clear button once gives you the choices to delete/remove/clear the item with the option to do so highlighted. Pressing the Clear button again does not delete/remove/clear the item, it changes the highlighted choice to NOT delete/remove/clear the item.


----------



## mpnret

Tivo II Jack said:


> One very annoying one isn't actually a menu choice, it is a view that I find myself in fairly often without ever doing anything to get there. I am seeing what appears to be live tv but with a grid showing 4 or 5 channels and what is on those channels over the next few hours.


I have never found myself on that screen but will continue to poke around and see if I can hit it. I do use the grid option for displaying my guide and I guess that could be why I never see that screen. Anyway, I have no issues with the implementation of the "Live TV" button on the remote. It works for me every time except from those few cable card setup screens.


----------



## cherry ghost

mpnret said:


> I have never found myself on that screen but will continue to poke around and see if I can hit it. I do use the grid option for displaying my guide and I guess that could be why I never see that screen. Anyway, I have no issues with the implementation of the "Live TV" button on the remote. It works for me every time except from those few cable card setup screens.


It's the mini-guide. Press select when watching live tv.


----------



## Bierboy

I tried this...and found at least one screen where you CANNOT get to live TV by pressing the Live TV button. Schedule a manual recording (and I'm sure this is the same with a Roamio)...when you get to the "Recording Scheduled" screen you MUST click on OK to get out of that screen. even though it says the recording is scheduled, you still have to click OK to get out of it. Hitting the Live TV button will NOT do anything. Now, once you hit OK, then you can press the Live TV button and get to live TV....


----------



## CrispyCritter

Tivo II Jack said:


> One very annoying one isn't actually a menu choice, it is a view that I find myself in fairly often without ever doing anything to get there. I am seeing what appears to be live tv but with a grid showing 4 or 5 channels and what is on those channels over the next few hours.
> 
> You can press the Live TV button 100 times and that useless grid will not go away. I finally found out that pressing the Tivo button removes it. There are others also, but that is not even the point here, let's go to the bottom line.
> 
> There seems to be a consensus that the Live TV menu choice was replaced by the "What to Watch Now" choice.
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> You will be the third person I have asked this question and can be the third person to not answer it. What purpose does the "What to Watch Now" button serve? I see it as a vague and much less efficient redundancy of what is already available in the Search by Name, Time or Channel menus.


Do you realize how strongly you are arguing against your own position? You claim that a feature that you personally don't use and is redundant should be removed from the interface! (This is the argument that you totally reject when it comes to "Live-tv")

I use "What to Watch Now" to see what sports are on now. In particular at the moment it will tell me the different channels that have Olympic coverage on.

If you paid attention to what you do, you'd realize that YOU are bringing up the mini-guide (by pressing select while in live-tv, despite your denials that you are doing anything) and that you can get rid of it by the same press that brought it up (hit select again), or you can hit the "clear", which clears the screen (how unexpected!).


----------



## jmace57

I called to order a Roamio. I just mentioned that I was a member of the advisory group..the CSR asked if I had received an email. When I said no, he gave me the deal anyway.


----------



## jrtroo

I use what to watch now as a function similar to suggestions. Works great, scan a few items and record ones that look interesting.


----------



## mpnret

cherry ghost said:


> It's the mini-guide. Press select when watching live tv.


Ah, the mini guide. I don't know how I missed that as the screen TiVo II Jack was referring to. I guess because I never use it. I do see my wife using it all the time but never heard her complaining about not being able to get rid of it. Press select to get it, select to get rid of it. She said clear also gets rid of it.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

jrtroo said:


> I use what to watch now as a function similar to suggestions.


I concur on the similarity, aka redundancy. One of the first things I do when setting up a newly delivered Tivo unit since my first one in 1998 is turn off Tivo suggestions. I don't need suggestions, I KNOW what I want to watch.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

CrispyCritter said:


> Do you realize how strongly you are arguing against your own position? You claim that a feature that you personally don't use and is redundant should be removed from the interface! (This is the argument that you totally reject when it comes to "Live-tv")


Are you serious? What I said and you are criticizing is the discussion about two menu items, one that has been on my Tivos for 16 years and it's replacement that I never saw before getting my RoPro 2 weeks ago, although I understand it was also on the S4's for a couple of years.

The relatively new "What to watch now" menu item has replaced the "Watch Live TV" menu that has been there since at least 1998. During that entire time, we ALL had the choice of using the LIve TV button or the Watch Live TV menu item and we all developed habits with which to use.

My argument is not just about the removal of the Watch TV menu choice, but about it being replaced with a totally useless "What to Watch Now" menu choice. What that does is and has always been very easy to do with other menu choices.



CrispyCritter said:


> I use "What to Watch Now" to see what sports are on now. In particular at the moment it will tell me the different channels that have Olympic coverage on.


Well I fully concede now. How can we do without a menu choice that we can use for two weeks per year every other year. I'll say it again, finding ANYTHING ie extremely simple to do with already available Tivo search menus.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

mpnret said:


> Ah, the mini guide. I don't know how I missed that as the screen TiVo II Jack was referring to. I guess because I never use it. /QUOTE]
> 
> I don't either and that is why it is so annoying going there by accident. Not sure if I have been getting there the way Crispiy mentions, but I can probably get out of it quickly in the way Crispy describes, so I will consider that a problem solved.


----------



## mpnret

Tivo II Jack said:


> Well I fully concede now. How can we do without a menu choice that we can use for two weeks per year every other year. I'll say it again, finding ANYTHING ie extremely simple to do with already available Tivo search menus.


We may have dragged this thread pretty far off topic but it was worth it for me with all I have learned from it. Found some short cuts and faster ways to do things, etc. "What to Watch Now" is one of them. I never saw the need to go there until a few previous posters mentioned some benefits to it. I now use it and showed it to my wife also. I guess TiVo must see the benefit also. I don't think they put the selection there just to piss you off. Some of us prefer buttons to menu selections.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

mpnret said:


> Some of us prefer buttons to menu selections.


And some of us prefer menu selections to buttons. Glad to see you finally understand the bottom line. There is no solid reason to remove that *CHOICE* from either group unless there is some huge improvement to either method. "What to Watch Now" does not do that.


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> We may have dragged this thread pretty far off topic but it was worth it for me with all I have learned from it....


You mean you learned that you were wrong?


mpnret said:


> ..."Live TV" button on remote takes me to live TV from any screen I am on....


----------



## mpnret

Bierboy said:


> You mean you learned that you were wrong?


Only when you take what I said out of context and only use a partial sentence at that.
Here is my entire post including what you conveniently left out:



mpnret said:


> On my Roamio Pro hitting the "Live TV" button on the remote from any screen I am on takes me to live TV with only one button push. I tried as many screens as I could find, even went to manual record and it seems to work from all of them. I am sure someone might be able to find some obscure screen that it doesn't work from but it works from everyone I will ever use and then some. The point I was trying to make is even if there is such a screen the TiVo central "Live TV" menu selection (now replaced with "What to watch now") isn't available on that screen anyway. So I don't see how that menu selection would be a better choice then the remote button.


----------



## Kishore

jmace57 said:


> I called to order a Roamio. I just mentioned that I was a member of the advisory group..the CSR asked if I had received an email. When I said no, he gave me the deal anyway.


 Lucky son of a gun  I just tried- got a no 

Wish I could get lower priced Roamio plus/pro..

regards,
Kishore


----------



## Bierboy

Here's what you said, word for word --


mpnret said:


> On my Roamio Pro hitting the "Live TV" button on the remote from any screen I am on takes me to live TV with only one button push. I tried as many screens as I could find, *even went to manual record* and it seems to work from all of them....


And I proved that, when you go to manual record, you CANNOT get to live TV from the "recording scheduled" screen. Give it up....you lost. And I'm finished arguing with you...welcome to my IL...


----------



## mpnret

Bierboy said:


> Here's what you said, word for word --
> 
> And I proved that, when you go to manual record, you CANNOT get to live TV from the "recording scheduled" screen. Give it up....you lost. And I'm finished arguing with you...welcome to my IL...


I guess you enjoy taking things out of context and refuse to read the entire post where I acknowledge there are other screens. Not hard to figure out how you got over 10,000 posts.


----------



## wtherrell

Bierboy said:


> Here's what you said, word for word --
> 
> And I proved that, when you go to manual record, you CANNOT get to live TV from the "recording scheduled" screen. Give it up....you lost. And I'm finished arguing with you...welcome to my IL...


You may be right. But I must say you are one pathologically contentious dude. Being right seems to be the most important thing in your life. Your diatribes have contributed nothing to the community AFAICT. You have our sympathy, whether you wish it or not.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncfoster

Back to something more closely resembling the topic, has anyone been able to get a second Mini at that $25 price? The main reason I found the Mini so compelling was that $179 price point with lifetime. If I could get a second one at that price, I think that I'd have to go for it.


----------



## Ziggie

ncfoster said:


> Back to something more closely resembling the topic, has anyone been able to get a second Mini at that $25 price? The main reason I found the Mini so compelling was that $179 price point with lifetime. If I could get a second one at that price, I think that I'd have to go for it.


Good question! We are really enjoying our Mini and I wouldn't be opposed to setting up another one in our guest bedroom.

I see up above that jmace57 was able to score a deal after the deadline. Ncfoster, have you tried calling TiVo? If so, what did they say?


----------



## ncfoster

I have not tried. CSR roulette isn't really a great use of my time without some expectation there will be a payoff.


----------



## ncfoster

Glad that you are finally enjoying things after your ordeal, BTW.


----------



## Ziggie

ncfoster said:


> Glad that you are finally enjoying things after your ordeal, BTW.


Thanks NC!  I'm not sure I'd go through all this again, but now that we're on the other side of it, it's been working out nicely for us :up:


----------



## javabird

nycityuser said:


> You have 90 days to add the warranty. I ordered earlier this week a Pro and Mini. I included lifetime on the Mini so it already shows up on my account with the offer to add the warranty within 90 days. When I get the Pro I have to call to transfer my $6.95 service from another box - I'll add the warranty at that time.





javabird said:


> Ah, thank you!


Bummer, I went to add the warranty and I have to CALL Tivo to add it. Wonder why I can't just add it online on my account page. I hate to make phone calls.


----------



## poppagene

ncfoster said:


> Back to something more closely resembling the topic, has anyone been able to get a second Mini at that $25 price? The main reason I found the Mini so compelling was that $179 price point with lifetime. If I could get a second one at that price, I think that I'd have to go for it.


I got 2 minis @$25 along with a base model Roamio through the advisory panel discount


----------

